# Nokia versus Sony Ericsson



## drgrudge (Nov 8, 2004)

There has been a lot of dicussions and topic regarding which mobile to go for...

my choice would be Nokia

becoz...
nokia has a large choice, from 3310/3315 series to 7250....
range form 3k to 37k
beter after sales service, 
more dealers to buy from, also has their exclusive shop...."priority" dealers
good hardware and body make...

and so on...

nokia rulezzzzzzz....


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 8, 2004)

i do agree drgrudge.. nokia definitely has an edge over SE.. SE phones are more cute, less expensive, and are feature-ric....  Nokia phones are user friendly, more robust.. and have lots of software available cheap..


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 8, 2004)

and another problem with se is that they dont seem to catch weak signals properly...


----------



## go4inet (Nov 8, 2004)

Nokia Rules !


----------



## club_pranay (Nov 8, 2004)

Nokia... they really got phones for every1


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 8, 2004)

no reasons form the ones who voted for SE huh!?


----------



## lighthouse911 (Nov 8, 2004)

It used to be nokia... But Year 2003 belonged TO SE.There is no doubt abt that.....
Nokia has got better range but that is of no use because most of the phones are exact clones of each other
7210=6610=6100
7250i=6610i
6510=8310


Even in case of SE that is happening 
T610=T630=Z600

anyway It all depends on personal preferences....

Nokia makes great smartphones and it also has a winner in normal phone category in the form of 6230.But yet things are surely abt to change...Se is here and It's here to stay....u won't ever get bored with Se but with nokia with the same old boring menu u would get bored within a week.......

Take the example of 6230.great phone with great features,Yet u will get bored of the bad lookin UI in a week..with SE u can do so much. themes,screensavers,BIGGER java Games,Better sound quality....

Nokia is way better in reception but nothin comes near a sonyericsson in terms of voice quality...

and speakin of range

T230(4.5k) vs 3120(6.5k)

here nokia has better features but it is way costly

T610(9k) vs 6610i (9.5k)

T610 is phone of the year.6610i is 7250i repackaged.

K700i(16k) vs 6230(15k)

6230 has mem card and Edge...other then that it gets it's ass spanked all over by K700i. Screen,Camera,Amazing UI,#D java ,Flash and what not....and then that  beautiful sounding Mp3 player...

7610(24k) vs P900(38k)

Yaaa, That is why I say SE's portfolio is incomplete.It does ot have a good cheap smartphone to take on the likes of 6600 and 7610...


so I have to agree with u all..That presently nokia is better. 

But who knows?? maybe next year they will swap places!!


----------



## lighthouse911 (Nov 8, 2004)

all nokia phones(except 3650,3310,7650,6600) rattle very much....

this I am saying frm personal experience.. NOkia's build quality is pathetic...If u do not believe me then try 6610,7250,6230 and all these phones supposed to be high end...

and after that hold a k700i or T610 in ur hand...
You will urself know which phone has  a better build quality!


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 8, 2004)

I got SE K500i so I recomend it

The thing is Nokia has a lot of phones in the value segment due to which it has a big market share overall,they provide only the features which U would want from a 5k or 7k phone ,nothing more nothing less

The really need to launch some cheap 64K color based model & clamshell models, or they will soon lose to Samsung, cos they rule the clam shell market

SE, well, they sale for Quality, & high tech, can U belive a phone like K500i for 11k, with this much features & a extremely nice Cam,

None of the Nokia Smartophones, not even 7610 matches the P800,P900 & P910i in performance & quality,

SE goes for symetrical designes, simple ones, nokia, all are bar types, samsung, clamshell is the way to go

Nokia needs to produce some phone swith 64K color, bluetooth & 16MB+ non expandable memory (expandable will cost more) for less then 10k if they want to cpmpete, the days of 4096 colors are gone now

Anyway it also depends on the user, what he prefers, I had a Nokia 3315 before the K500i, & belive I never though of Nokia 6610i insted of k500i, reason, the features I wanted were given better in the K500i


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 8, 2004)

k500i is a world apart phone ...and the Price to performance ratio is superb...the camers shutter looks kinda Good...anyway Where NOKIa is Maruti..made for all and each ....Sony Ericsson is SKODA....Quality obssessed...
   And has anyone used t610 and t630 or k500i or k700i....the placement of the button is just a tad way too perfect...
    MOREEVER the MAJOR Difference between Sonyericsson phone and Nokia ( for that samsing , motorolla, Lg ) is Sonyericsson doesnt use Proprietor software...like nokia and other..meaning you can use windows Xp or 98 inbuilt infrared or Bluetoth to connect the phone and transfer games and images...
   Forthose stuck with Nokia and Samsung ...its just too adventurous connecting the phone everytime to the PC and Crossing Fingures...that everything will go right...Sonyericsson rules right Away...
   Other thing the Battery life...SonyEricsson rules again.....Well i have three mobiles to my disposition ...Sonyericsson k500i , Nokia 3105 , E700 Samsung ( my wifes ) ...Nokia QD ...and of all the Phones ...SonyERICSSON k500i RULES..


----------



## lighthouse911 (Nov 9, 2004)

I used to have a k700i and I have exactly the same good feelings abt it.......man o man..what a phone!


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 9, 2004)

lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> all nokia phones(except 3650,3310,7650,6600) rattle very much....


wht u mean by rattle?



			
				lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> this I am saying frm personal experience.. NOkia's build quality is pathetic...If u do not believe me then try 6610,7250,6230 and all these phones supposed to be high end...


nokia 6610, 7250i are the best in terms of build quality, the keypads as well as the overall body make is good..., i have dropped my 6610 a couple of times and still it works good...

DID U READ THE REVIEW IN DIGIT , NOKIA MODELS ARE THE BEST IN TERMS OF BUILT AND MAKE.....



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> I got SE K500i so I recomend it


everyone will recomend a mobile which they have....., so dont tell that i have this model and make and all u guys go for this.....



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> SE goes for symetrical designes, simple ones, nokia, all are bar types, samsung, clamshell is the way to go


who told nokia models are all bar types... do u know what shape 7600 is? it is a leaf shapped one, and the recent  7610 is not a bar shapped one...and the n gage QD , it is not  a usuall bar type....



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> Nokia needs to produce some phone swith 64K color, bluetooth & 16MB+ non expandable memory (expandable will cost more) for less then 10k if they want to cpmpete, the days of 4096 colors are gone now


all these feature would cost a bomb..., not 10 k....and i think all these features comes in 6600, which costs 16k



			
				freshseasons said:
			
		

> Where NOKIa is Maruti..made for all and each ....Sony Ericsson is SKODA....Quality obssessed...


i think it is the other way around...



			
				freshseasons said:
			
		

> Other thing the Battery life...SonyEricsson rules again....


it all depends upon wht kinda nokia phone u have.., not all nokia phones have low/less battery life....



			
				freshseasons said:
			
		

> SonyERICSSON k500i RULES..


nokia 7610 rulezzz


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 9, 2004)

drgrudge

Ok, tell me the samsung X600 provides 64K color, IrDA, 10 MB memory & still costs 9k, how they made it this much cheap

Nokia's leaf designs are not standerd, I m not talking about them,, in that case we also have S700i, revolving, Motoroal V70 revolving, Samsung E800, slide open, they are also original designs

One thing is that I don't like the E800 or S700i, reason, due to this revolving & slide open they become to fat, k500i is .5 inch fat, k700i .5 again, S700i in 1 inch thick when both parts are closed


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 9, 2004)

well first of all...u cannot compare the SE P900/910 with a nokia 7610...come on!!! the only current nokia phone that can even come close is the communicator but even then it falls behind....and nokia needs 2 start makin 262k color display phones....and they should start making phones that r different rather than make 3 different designs and give em the same basic features....gx, u say that the samsung x600 gives u a 64k screen, IrDA, 10Mb memory and still costs only 9k but u had asked 4 a phone with 16MB+ memory and bluetooth 4 less than 10k....the X600 has neither so it is cheaper....i dont know how much the S700 costs but if it is under 30k, then it is a 7610 killer 4 sure...but i would still say that nokias r better when it comes 2 signal strength and reliability...they also give u better prices if u wanna sell em....


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 9, 2004)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> gx, u say that the samsung x600 gives u a 64k screen, IrDA, 10Mb memory and still costs only 9k but u had asked 4 a phone with 16MB+ memory and bluetooth 4 less than 10k....the X600 has neither so it is cheaper....


nemisis u said it all, wht i wanted to say....



			
				Nemesis said:
			
		

> i dont know how much the S700 costs but if it is under 30k, then it is a 7610 killer 4 sure...


nokia 7610 is a bit costlier, i do agree but, it has a hell lot of features too
1 megapixel camera, 128mb memory card...and 265k color display, and extra large size screen...


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 9, 2004)

Does SE have any equals for 3660/6600 in the same price range? Thats my Qn.. These are really great phones.. And i dont think SE has anything like that.. T610/T630 comes close, but not as good as these..


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 9, 2004)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> freshseasons said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Hmmm So its not Nokia 7610 but Sonyericsson P910 Rulezzzzzz

   LOLz stop if pretty funny...@drgrudge why start the poll in the first place if all your opinions are pretty set...you seem a die hard nokia fan good and great but starting a Poll just to prove it....    he he he ..MERI MURGI KI EK TANG. 
   Peace ....


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 9, 2004)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> LOLz stop if pretty funny...@drgrudge why start the poll in the first place if all your opinions are pretty set...you seem a die hard nokia fan good and great but starting a Poll just to prove it....


i jus expressed my view...., jus wanted to see if what the other members want to say.....



			
				freshseasons said:
			
		

> he he he ..MERI MURGI KI EK TANG.


hehehe
muhahaha muhahhaa , every funny.....


----------



## lighthouse911 (Nov 9, 2004)

By rattle I mean that body covers on most nokia's are not tight fitting.
The build quality leaves a lot to be desired.. My dad also has a 6610 and it as very bad build quality(Although I must admit that it is very strong phone)


Anyway the upcoming 9500 is going to kick P900's ass reallyyyy hard.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 9, 2004)

lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> My dad also has a 6610 and it as very bad build quality(Although I must admit that it is very strong phone)


6610 is a strong phone and a bad built quality


----------



## Abhijit_T (Nov 9, 2004)

I said it twice earlier, and I say it again -
"All those who criticize SE have never used a SE phone in their life"

Ur talking about better build quality of Nokia over SE?
Man, a blind man can tell which phone is nokia and which is SE when both phones are given in his hand, Nokia build quality sucks that much!!!!!
The Nokia GUI is the worst I've ever seen in my life, period
U say Nokia offers a lot of models, whats the use if most of the models are similar to each other except the design?(Which also changes only slightly)
And heres a fact - No phone ever has and never will replicate the success of the SE T610, no Nokia phone atleast
SmoothCriminal, what SE phone compares to 3660/6600?
Well, what about the K700i?Although I wouldn't say it compares, as it totally kicks both their a****
Come on SE lovers, lets show these Nokia fanboys what SE really is!!!!


----------



## ishaan (Nov 9, 2004)

SE ROX

i got a p900 it plain rox

i used 2 totally luv nokia but now i like se more

tho im not saying nokias bad....but se is better


----------



## rohanbee (Nov 9, 2004)

*SONY ERICSSON RULES*

ive always had a ericsson phone (5 to be precise till now!!!) . Top notch quality and top notch service (maybe slightly a few years back). They not only are on top for cutting edge technology but also good value for money paid. 

Asthetically also sony rules the roost.............nokia seems quite confused about what its doing?!  

Agreed that nokia has the value conscious market covered but where top of the line is sony ericsson is the rolls royce and nokia is the maruti..........


----------



## Abhijit_T (Nov 9, 2004)

Woohoo!!!!!
We're winning!!!!!!


----------



## lighthouse911 (Nov 9, 2004)

It's plane and simple
SE UI  is just like WINDOWS XP

Nokia is more like DOS

Nokia is faster But SO BORINg


----------



## lighthouse911 (Nov 9, 2004)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> lighthouse911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WHat I meant that 6610 is very loosely assembled.The covers do not properly fit on the main body..

BY "STRONG" I meant that If the mobile phone falls It would not break easily....

Now go and analyse these statements before making another "Pro Nokia" post..... 

Nokia is good BUt SE RULEZ.


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 10, 2004)

> Well, what about the K700i?Although I wouldn't say it compares, as it totally kicks both their a****





> Woohoo!!!!!
> We're winning!!!!!!



Comon.. we're not kids to fite, mine is good and urs is not.. Just becoz u have a SE.. I have used Moto C350, SE T105, Nokia 2100 and now Noia 3660.. so to me, Nokia is the BEST..

Ok u guys answer me the foll Qns.. Why are Nokia phones the most successful.. not only in India, but throughtout the world.. I hope u agree Nokia sells more than any other phone.. if u dont bliv this also, i can nbring stats fomr the web..

Lemme tell u.. SE T610 has a STN disp thou its 65k.. 3660 & 6600 have TFT disp.. T610 has no video recrding btw..  Can u install software like Bluejack on these? Ofcourse i do agree SE phones have their own softwwre.. but they are limited.. Do u have a "call Cheater' software's replica for SE?

Coming to K700i, well i do agree its a good phone.. But tell me what about memory.. it has just a 2 MB memory.. while u can put a MMC card of upto 1024 MB on 3660/6600.. i mean there's no MMC slot in K700i.. so whats the use? how much customisation can u make..

Further K700i hasnt got a Symbian OS..

Finally tell me one EDGE enabled SE phone.. I dont know if one exists.. if so, lemme know.. Nokia has 3220, 6220, 6230 etc..


So now.. Nokia Rules.. if u can prove my points wrong..!


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 10, 2004)

> WHat I meant that 6610 is very loosely assembled.The covers do not properly fit on the main body..
> 
> BY "STRONG" I meant that If the mobile phone falls It would not break easily....
> 
> ...



I gfuess ur local vendor has cheated u with a phone with changed Panel.. Nokia phones are known for their COMPACT assembly.. Even our drgrudge has 6610.. ask him..!
!



> It's plane and simple
> SE UI is just like WINDOWS XP
> 
> Nokia is more like DOS
> ...



Really funny... Nokia 3660/6600 have Symbian OS which are renowned throughout  the world.. Tell me what OS SE T610 and K700i have?.. Its really funny that u're comparing XP to SE..! It shd be vice versa..!


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 10, 2004)

Abhijit_T said:
			
		

> I said it twice earlier, and I say it again -
> "All those who criticize SE have never used a SE phone in their life"


i had once used SE t105, it was a damp squib.... it had a weak signal reception, and it dint have a good value for money , after i wanted to sell it...



			
				Abhijit_T said:
			
		

> The Nokia GUI is the worst I've ever seen in my life, period


man nokia gui is the best...., if u talk abt anything other, i can accept, but in terms of GUI, nokia rulezzz
u guys simply want to propagate SE blindly...



			
				Abhijit_T said:
			
		

> U say Nokia offers a lot of models, whats the use if most of the models are similar to each other except the design?(Which also changes only slightly)


u know even SE have similar models
t100 and t105
t630 and t610
remember nokia has a really wide range and they have slight similarity btwn them..
and talking abt design, 7600 is a leaf shapped one and 7610 is also a different model, not a usual bar shapped one...



			
				Abhijit_T said:
			
		

> Come on SE lovers, lets show these Nokia fanboys what SE really is!!!!


at the end of the day, we see who the winner is....



			
				rohanbee said:
			
		

> Agreed that nokia has the value conscious market covered but where top of the line is sony ericsson is the rolls royce and nokia is the maruti..........


u compare mobs and cars, ok...
shall i tell mine...
nokia = skoda (obbesed with quality)
SE = old lambreta   



			
				Abhijit_T said:
			
		

> Woohoo!!!!!
> We're winning!!!!!!


R u a kid to tell, u r winning and all? wait till the end of day,

NO ELECTION IS WON AFTER EVERY SINGLE VOTE HAS BEEN COUNTED


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 10, 2004)

and another thought:
DOES SE HAS A CDMA ENABLED PHONE?
 nokia has that too: 3105, 2280 ,etc...


----------



## lighthouse911 (Nov 10, 2004)

Uff I have got Tired of fighting But I guess I have to reply here...

See You reall cannot compare a NORMAL phone TO a SMARTPHONE!
When will u guys understand that!

For GOD"S sake If u want to compare nokia smartphones then go and look at P900... and do not mention the price factor..compare smartphone to a smartphone

compare phones like T610,K700i to normal Nokia phones like 6230,7250,6610i,6170,etc....

smartphones are different and everyone knowas that Nokia makes the world's BEST "Cheap" smartphones like 3660,6600....

and fr ur kind information all these symbian software's like "bluejack, "callcheater, and "total ir" can also be installed on P800,900,910


Now tell me which UI will u prefer 6230 or K700i
there is no comparison mate

which UI would u like 7610 or P910i???

and u say that nokia is a market leader in phones???
some people never learn and in turn misguide others
anyway it is good beacuse i do not think there is a mody arnd here to take care of flames!


do u know nokia has come down frm 37% to somewhere arnd 27%
do u know Se started  making phones only in 2002]]

p.s. this all is rubbish talk.Let's close this thread.We can do better things then flame each other! 

@drgrudge

how can having CDMA phones make Nokia a better choice???
Do u know SE has 23 3G models in Japan.Does that make SE a better choice

also SE is going to launch V800 which does have edge...


----------



## frostt (Nov 10, 2004)

dude......V800 isnt going to be launched for asia it seems.....i am sorry to contradict there.....it is solely for cingular as for now....

As for this topic it is very intesting..although i voted for nokia, i have 2 agree that this year belonged to sony...with phones like the K700i,S700 and P910i....it crushed all the competition it had...but what next.....sony has got no other plans left as there are no announcments for new phones....nokia on the other hand has already announced that it will launch 40 new phones next year....

So it is a very difficult topic to continue....nokia had been leading the stage...but his year sony appeared on top.....with samsung and motorola close behind......


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 10, 2004)

Thats why.. u r rite.. SE is always laggin bhind..  

@lighthouse: and btw.. have ur facts rite..

V800 is NOT EDGE enabled.. 



> *phone.mobile9.com/sony-ericsson/v800/



and Sony ericsson started mkin phones only in 2002 huh.. well Sony was a separate company, and ericsson was separate,., they've been in the indutry since inception.. u haven't seens sony phones and ericsson phones?? both were big failures and hence they joined togehte... nothing els.e.!

u r posting ur own facts huh!??!

OK.. leme compare P900 with Nokia 9500.. .  9500 is EDGE enabled.. Its also Wi-Fi enabled..  while P900 isnt EDGE/Wi-fi enabled..

further.. P900 has an internal memory of 16 MB while an expansinon slot for 32 MB is provided..

9500 has 80 MB internal memory plus a MMC slot (upto 1 GB)..

P900 is a Symbian phone.. well.. most Nokia phones above 10k are Symbian.. while SE has only its trump card: P900/800 as Symbian..!


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 10, 2004)

lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> smartphones are different and everyone knowas that Nokia makes the world's BEST "Cheap" smartphones like 3660,6600....


6600 costs rs 16k and 3660 costs rs. 17k, do u mean to say they are cheap?



			
				lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> Now tell me which UI will u prefer 6230 or K700i
> there is no comparison mate
> 
> which UI would u like 7610 or P910i???


6230 costs much less than p910i.. p910i costs around 40k....



			
				lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> and u say that nokia is a market leader in phones???
> some people never learn and in turn misguide others


do you still have doubt , over, which is the market leader, in india alone 35% market share..



			
				lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> @drgrudge
> 
> how can having CDMA phones make Nokia a better choice???
> Do u know SE has 23 3G models in Japan.Does that make SE a better choice


ok, u talk abt wht they presently offer u m8, in india SE does not have or sell cdma phones...



			
				lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> also SE is going to launch V800 which does have edge...


nokia already sells 3 models in edge type phones...


----------



## lighthouse911 (Nov 10, 2004)

hmm.. good.It seems u are following the message in ur sig."never give up"

maybe Nokia is better. What Now???? nothin mate.


----------



## frostt (Nov 10, 2004)

smooth criminal dude....if u look at it...its just been 2 years that took sony to kick out nokia from the battle...that is sm achievment...

As for u comparing a 9500 and a P900 i agree with u...but u will surely agree that nokia launched 9500 this yearand it isnt even available yet..as for P900 its been there for arnd a year now....so if u look at it...sony is way ahead of nokia in terms of phones...

besides who cares abt edge abd wifi.....the v800 is an awesome phone...a clamshell with a 1.3mp cam with a ccd senor and a 262 k screen...nokia on the other hand has just got the 6630 as its best bid...that has a 1.23mp cam thant 2 with a cmos sensor....whereas the s700 which is available is better than the 6630 already in terms of hardware...

Get ur facts staright and then post...dont click on the first link u find thru google and start spamming arnd...

@drgrudge the same goes for u 2

nokia has got a 35%market share only cause indian people dont go for the functionality but for the brand name.....they just dont want 2 check any other option out...but thats changing soon......CDMA phones.....who the hell cares abt cdma phones....only 5 - 10% of mobile users care to carry arnd a cdma phone...and out of those 10 % hardly 1 % carry a nokia cdma phone...most of the people get LG or kyocera phones...So cut the crap abt cdma phones...
nokia already sells 3 edge phones....and what does edge do....a higher rate of dload from the GPRS network.....edge isnt even fully implemented in india...and the providers like hutch and orange who are providing it them selves say that its nthing if compared to normal phones.....they have just made advertsiment for edge phones..providing edge users with big files to dload.....i agree that edge phones dload them easily...but non edge phones will just take sm more time to dload them na..thats it....as u cant do anythng else while u r dloading smthing thru gprs....it hardly matters if it takes2 mins more to dload a file...
The 3 nokia phones with edge are 6230(16k) 7610(23k) and i really dont know which is the 3rd u r talking abt...
These phones are not within the reach of normal phone users...no1 cares to get edge...all they want is a phone with better reception and features which sony is providing now....


----------



## lighthouse911 (Nov 10, 2004)

@drgrudge
6600 is 16k and 3660 is 11k

16k is cheap compared to 39k (P910i)

also being a market leader and makin good phones is not the same thing!

What will u do with Edge !!!
Watch Hutch TV???
Well I hav 6230 and tell u Hutch TV is just a marketin gimmick

@smoothcriminal

Ericsson was a big failure!!!!!!???

I think It is time u check oiut the facts man!!!!!
It was at that time the 2nd biggest mobile phone maker in the world...
and u call it as failure?? strange

and the marketshare that u all guys keep ravin abt is there only because of cheap phones like 3310,3315,1100......

They account for most of sales in nokia lineup
nokia is only quantity no quality....
just see the no. of extra models nokia has out here...


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 10, 2004)

Nokia has big market share due to it's value phones, which are strictly Phones Only,.no frills, compare a T230 with a value Nokia phone & U will know what I m saying

The interface of SE phones resembles much like an OS, Windows or Mac, I mean, things are in their respective folders, while in Nokia no such thing.

I m not saying that Nokia is bad, but SE beats it in many places, while Nokia kicks SE when it comes to sub5k phones


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 10, 2004)

> besides who cares abt edge abd wifi.....


huh! then wat else are u lukin for in a Smart phone! 

And tell me 1 Fact that i got wrong.,.  ahaa this guy says Ericsson wasnt a failure in mobiles!.. 

well.. mate.. SE does hav sub 5k phones.. R100, T105, T10 sc, T230 etc etc.. But why dont these phone come upto Nokia phones?

Let me clarify.. Nokia's mkkt share has come down.. agreed.. But.. SE is nowhere compared to Nokia.. Here's the mkr order in this reg:

1. Nokia - 29% mkt share
2.Motorola
3.Samsung
4.Siemens
5. SE - 6% mkt share

So, dont talk about mkt share here.. SE fans.. u r no where near..

Proof:

*www.ecommercetimes.com/story/34343.html



> nokia has got a 35%market share only cause indian people dont go for the functionality but for the brand name....



Man Nokia's 29% share is worldwide.. not only in India..what do u say abt this?



> The 3 nokia phones with edge are 6230(16k) 7610(23k) and i really dont know which is the 3rd u r talking abt...
> These phones are not within the reach of normal phone users...no1 cares to get edge...



Its really funny that u call 6230/7610 as out of reach of normal users, while u use the P900 and other 40k phones to counter my arguements!!  Whats abt 3220?? its a sub 10k phone.. EDGE enabled.. and if u dont know the use of EDGE dont spk abt it.. EDGE is definitely a better technology than GPRS n HSCSD..



> all they want is a phone with better reception and features which sony is providing now....



Why is Nokia Ngage more popular?... All nokia phones have good reception.. Do u have anything like Ngage or the 7600 in SE..?

Coing to ur point of sub 5k phones.. lets talk abt T105/100.. can u send ringtones or pic msgs from thiese phones? no way.. but u can send from 3310/3315/1100/2100 etc..


----------



## lighthouse911 (Nov 10, 2004)

What a joke u r mate!

1st thing= u can send ringtones/picture messages via T105
       so better clear up ur doubts before posting

2nd thing=u say 3220, I say T610; What has 3220 got over T610 ;;only EDGe;BUT T610 has bluetooth,Irda, bigger screen, and is so much better looking..... what is the use of having edge on 3220 when u cannot watch live streaming TV(and do not jump at me because I am not referring to Hutch TV)


3rd= Some Se models u mention are not avilable anywhere.... R100???? what's that

The production of T10 was stopped 4 yrs back

and comparing T230 with nokia 2100 or 1100 will be brutal , don't u think!

and although I have already mentioned that market share does NOT effect anyone's decision which phone he has to buy

so I hope to make conclusion that u only buy things that have largest marketshare......(generally cheap things)
Then do urself a favour ....this time when u go out to buy a cellphone get urself a 3310;; That cellphone alone has 20% marketshare in India 

p.s. Just jokin man, do not mind.I am sorry If I have offended you.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 10, 2004)

ok ppl....first of all, all of u need 2 get ur facts straight as frostt said...but frostt, u have 2 galring holes in ur posts: firstly, the V800 is 4 vodafone not cingular...secondly, 7610 is not EDGE enabled....and also, EDGE is way better than GPRS....there r so many factual blunders in this thread that im shocked...this is nothing but a mud slinging contest..the nokia fans say nokia is the best while the SE fans say that SE is the best...there is nothing more than that in this thread....and ppl, unless u use a nokia CDMA phone, dont say that it serves as an advantage over SE...anyway, SE has CDMA phones in other countries other than India...


----------



## lighthouse911 (Nov 10, 2004)

I appreciate nemesis's message very much!

Atlast a guy in Digit Forum who thinks Rationally!


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 10, 2004)

COmon mate.. i sadi 3220 is a sub 10k EDGE phone.. 


> The 3 nokia phones with edge are 6230(16k) 7610(23k) and i really dont know which is the 3rd u r talking abt...
> These phones are not within the reach of normal phone users...


Just in response to it..

and BTW.. i have a T105 wid me rite now.. pls help me on how to send Rigtones / Picture messages.. I dont really know.. I'll realy apprecitae if u help!

Coming to R100.. well mate.. if u wana deliberatelky find faults i cant help.. done u see that the key 'R' is near 'T' and that i referred to T100?.. Huh!

T10 stopped 4 yrs back.!!!!!  You said SE started only in 2002.. How come huh! I just wonder if SE has a time machine..!

Im happy with my 3660.. its a gr8 phone.. and btw dont forget the help i askd.. how to send ringontes/images using T105..


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 10, 2004)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> and another thought:
> DOES SE HAS A CDMA ENABLED PHONE?
> nokia has that too: 3105, 2280 ,etc...



  My Earlier Posts on the Good old Prince of CDMA Nokia phone 
    here : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9514&highlight=3105

   Or else you can always read my answer below
 I don't have reliance but use Tata indicom...( along with Idea ..with my SonyEricsson k500i but that is not what you want to hear OK)....So i do use Tata indicom's Nokia 3105 ....hmmmm now is it good for a color handset....Frankly i tell you its totally ****... My reasons..
1) It falls down to break into two pieces most of the time...so its embrassing to join them in front of hmmmmm People every time. ( The front panel and the body dont want to stay in place on any contact with ground )
2) The rubbery keypad is the stupidest and most unfriendly on the fingures
3) I have for the stupid handset bought one duplicate DKU 5 Usb cable and failing to make contact bought an original from Nokia Showroom...i have only been able to make contact once ..inspite of tearing my hair on all the sites..and then contacting the service people..
4) Why you want to be caught with the Handset when there are lots better options there...
5) It looks like pig..


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 10, 2004)

lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> hmm.. good.It seems u are following the message in ur sig."never give up"


well, that is my inspiration, never give up in life....well i tell u a short story...

Once a farmer had 2 pots, one was a damaged one and the other one was  a normal pot. daily the farmer fetches water from the nearby pond from his two pots.when the farmer bring the pots back to his house,the  first pot would be half filled and the second pot will be filled to brim. seeing this the first pot was unhappy to see that it could not help the farmer and it was useless and asked the farmer to break it. the farmer smiled and said, "_see, u think that u are useless and on the other hand can u see the path from the pond to my home, it is full of life and green....,"_ the water from the pot had watered the path.

the other thought is the clock thing in my signature.
see, u should never give up in life....



			
				lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> maybe Nokia is better. What Now???? nothin mate.


your views are highly fluctuating...., one time u say SE and other time u speak of nokia. hmmm, now when all members agree nokia is beter , we shall get this thread locked.



			
				frostt said:
			
		

> Get ur facts staright and then post...dont click on the first link u find thru google and start spamming arnd...
> 
> @drgrudge the same goes for u 2


ok, can u quote a single post of mine where i have found out a link from google and "spammed" here?i tell u, (believe me, ) not even once i have searched for a link or reference from google or even for the matter of fact form other members.



			
				frostt said:
			
		

> nokia has got a 35%market share only cause indian people dont go for the functionality but for the brand name.....they just dont want 2 check any other option out...


dont u think why they go for brand names?ok let us take for eg, u want to  travel to some place here in india itself, there are many airlines, so will go for indian airlines instead of jet/sahara? and take they both quote the same fare...
and other eg, u want to buy a television , there are many local brands and lesser known brands , and we also have sony, samsung, etc..., wht will u buy?
smooth rightly said nokia global market share is 29%.



			
				frostt said:
			
		

> CDMA phones.....who the hell cares abt cdma phones....only 5 - 10% of mobile users care to carry arnd a cdma phone...and out of those 10 % hardly 1 % carry a nokia cdma phone...most of the people get LG or kyocera phones...So cut the **** abt cdma phones...


see dude, i was just saying nokia manufactures and *sell* CDMA phones too, where the hell does SE do? all the statistics u tell may be rite, i agree but i jus wanna prove that nokia has it's presense felt in CDMA market also, unlike SE 



			
				frostt said:
			
		

> The 3 nokia phones with edge are 6230(16k) 7610(23k) and i really dont know which is the 3rd u r talking abt...


we were talking about 3220 which costs 11.5k



			
				frostt said:
			
		

> all they want is a phone with better reception and features which sony is providing now....


bah, sony erricsson might be the first phone to have signal reception related problems..., i am talking abt T105/T100
with nokia u can almost talk with jus a single bar, or sometimes no bar at all... 



			
				frostt said:
			
		

> and what does edge do





			
				lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> What will u do with Edge !!!
> Watch Hutch TV???
> Well I hav 6230 and tell u Hutch TV is just a marketin gimmick



as we all know hutch tv is at place and airtel provides live straming video.
well, this is a starting phase of EDGE. it is still not popular.
remember EDGE service is based on NETWORK provider not based on ur hand sets.



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> The interface of SE phones resembles much like an OS, Windows or Mac, I mean, things are in their respective folders, while in Nokia no such thing.


have u seen 3660 or 6600?



			
				lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> What has 3220 got over T610 ;;only EDGe;BUT T610 has bluetooth,Irda, bigger screen, and is so much better looking.....


3220 has Irda , so u clear ur mind b4 posting... and talking of looks definetly 3220 looks beter. it glows in dark and has colorful xpress on covers.



			
				lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> what is the use of having edge on 3220 when u cannot watch live streaming TV


u urself have told that airtel provides live streaming video.
and as i have said b4, EDGe is a network based functionality, when it becomes more popular, more network will offer EDGe service.



			
				lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> although I have already mentioned that market share does NOT effect anyone's decision which phone he has to buy


ok, it is not the market share , i too agree , but it is the brand name , we look out for. and ofcource, good brand name= large market share


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 10, 2004)

freshseasons said:
			
		

> Frankly i tell you its totally ****... My reasons..


i shall counter argue , all ur reasons.,,,



			
				freshseasons said:
			
		

> 1) It falls down to break into two pieces most of the time...so its embrassing to join them in front of hmmmmm People every time. ( The front panel and the body dont want to stay in place on any contact with ground )


do u play with ur mob? u talk as if want the mob, u stay in it's place , even after all ur playing? why dont u drop SonyEricsson k500i and see whether it breaks or not?
mobs aren't made of iron, 



			
				freshseasons said:
			
		

> 2) The rubbery keypad is the stupidest and most unfriendly on the fingures


on the other hand, it will be good for ur "fingures". i agree , it may be small , but that's becoz it is a very compact phone...
u can also change the keypads for it.



			
				freshseasons said:
			
		

> 3) I have for the stupid handset bought one duplicate DKU 5 Usb cable and failing to make contact bought an original from Nokia Showroom...i have only been able to make contact once ..inspite of tearing my hair on all the sites..and then contacting the service people..


why did u buy a hell of duplicate cable and now cry over it?



			
				freshseasons said:
			
		

> 4) Why you want to be caught with the Handset when the
> re are lots better options there...


what options does ur SE provide for CDMA type, network providers?in fact nokia itself provides many varities in cdma phones...



			
				freshseasons said:
			
		

> 5) It looks like pig..


so u carry pigs, with u? 

mate freshseasons, sorry if i have offended u, but, i need to tell u, wht ever way u tell, i can counter argue....

nokia rulezzzzz


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 10, 2004)

and another thought:
with nokia u can change the keypads and covers, as u wish....
is the same possible with SE?


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 10, 2004)

Still no answer?! How to send Ringtones/Pic msgs using T105!!!


----------



## lighthouse911 (Nov 10, 2004)

well mate;;; I know that T105/T100 suports EMS.If u want to know just search in ur manual.I do not have time 4 such silly stuff just fr satisfying ur big inflated EGO! 

By the way u must also know That Nokia and se use different picture messa ge format. SE,MOto,Siemens and all others use ems while Nokia uses smart messaging......

@Dr. Grudge

Please look at my posts before u make silly coments

Nokia 3220 has  EDGe BUT IT DOES NOT HAVE MEDIA PLAYER.SO IT CANNOT PLAY STREAMING VIDEO/Audio

AND DO NOT BRING ME THE FACTS SHEET BECAUSE I HAVE USED THAT PHONE>
Morever 3220 DOES NOT have Infrared....

again and again I have said That DO NOT compare smartphones to normal phones yet u have the nerve to again compare The UI of 6600 to Normal SE Phones........That said I feel the SE is better in UI......

so I think That If someone Needs to CLEAR his mind Then it's U

And the biggest Joke is That 3220 looks better then T610!
wow mate, U should be an art critic!
3220 is one hell of an ugly duckling and manages to look even worse then my 6230;;;
T610;; hell mate,they can't be even compared in the aesthetics department...

anywayz all this regarding looks is a matter of personal opinion!


----------



## lighthouse911 (Nov 10, 2004)

concerning the matter of T10 It was produced By ERICSSON and not BY SONYERICSSON and as I said It's production was stopped 4 yrs back


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 10, 2004)

ahaa.. dude/.. its not my EGO.. i really dono T105 doesnt send ringtones / images to my knowledge.. 

Rather than simply telolling it sends EMS, tell me how to send.. Manual has no such info..!


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 10, 2004)

and btw.. Streaming Video is available on 3220 as per Hutch website.. Dont know why u werent able to do that.. I dont know abt that as well.. 

*hutch.co.in/corpsite/home/hutchworld/services/hutchtv.asp

But i dont think Hutch is supporting our views..!


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 10, 2004)

lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> @Dr. Grudge


call me Doctor Grudge...., hehe
ok, coming back seriously to counter argue...



			
				lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> Nokia 3220 has  EDGe BUT IT DOES NOT HAVE MEDIA PLAYER.SO IT CANNOT PLAY STREAMING VIDEO/Audio





			
				SmoothCriminal said:
			
		

> and btw.. Streaming Video is available on 3220 as per Hutch website.. Dont know why u werent able to do that.. I dont know abt that as well..
> *hutch.co.in/corpsite/home/hutchworld/services/hutchtv.asp


a nokia dealer said so..., i wasnt sure, anyway see the website.



			
				lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> Morever 3220 DOES NOT have Infrared....


ok, i agree i overlooked and besides a nokia dealer misguided me.



			
				lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> again and again I have said That DO NOT compare smartphones to normal phones yet u have the nerve to again compare The UI of 6600 to Normal SE Phones........That said I feel the SE is better in UI......


plz quote where i have said so?
no way, SE can be better in uI, for ur info, 6600 has a joystick also.



			
				lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> And the biggest Joke is That 3220 looks better then T610!
> wow mate, U should be an art critic!


hey lighthouse, everyone has his/her own views, u need to respect it. and still i say, 3220 looks good.



			
				lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> 3220 is one hell of an ugly duckling and manages to look even worse then my 6230;;;
> T610;; hell mate,they can't be even compared in the aesthetics department...


3220 cant be called the cutest phone but , certainly it looks good to me.
it has colorful covers, it has a glowing sidepanels, et al.
in my opinion, T610 looks like a overgrown penguin.



			
				lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> anywayz all this regarding looks is a matter of personal opinion!


even mine!  



			
				lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> I know that T105/T100 suports EMS.


and to the best of my knowledge T105 has a wap support , not sure whether it can send a EMS.

hoping to see u,lighthouse soon here and all ur SE friends to argue....


----------



## lighthouse911 (Nov 10, 2004)

hmm it seems that T105 does HAVE EMS. No I hope u guys know the meaning of EMS. This means u can send animations and sounds through sms......

*www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp?cc=in&lc=en&ver=4000&template=pp1_1_1&zone=pp&lm=pp1&pid=10089


----------



## lighthouse911 (Nov 10, 2004)

HUTCH TV IS NOT "STREAMINg" atleast till today.In Hutch TV u just download some clips and view them on ur cellphone

LIVE STREAMING IS WHAT AIRTEL IS PROVIDING (aajtak and CNBC)


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 10, 2004)

Man.. all that is fine dude.. i want a PRACTICAL help on how to send pictures/ ringtones from my SE T105.. Im askin u a Help.. huh..


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 10, 2004)

and btw.. u just said 3220 hasnt got a movie player!?


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 10, 2004)

abe yaar,


both are good, both are bad,

Now end the discussion, stikc with what U like


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 10, 2004)

where r the other SE lovers, haven't seen them yet?


----------



## ishaan (Nov 10, 2004)

se EDGE enable fone - p910


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 10, 2004)

can u change the outer panel and keypads as on a  nokia phone?
SE lovers come and answer.....


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 10, 2004)

@ishaan



> se EDGE enable fone - p910



sorry dude but.. P910 hasnt got EDGE.. 

*www.phonearena.com/htmls/details.php?id=863

*gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_p910-846.php


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 10, 2004)

The on thing in which NOkia rules the market is customising & the express on covers, which are legal

DRgrudge, sure we can change the panel of SE, but not officially, just come to Lucknow, we have black color & red maroon color covers for K500i for Rs 150, good build quality


----------



## VD17 (Nov 10, 2004)

Motorola anyone?? 
i like Motorola too... apart from Nokia...


----------



## infohardik (Nov 10, 2004)

I myself use Nokia cheaper model but a Huge... Huge..... Fan of SE


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 10, 2004)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> The on thing in which NOkia rules the market is customising & the express on covers, which are legal
> 
> DRgrudge, sure we can change the panel of SE, but not officially, just come to Lucknow, we have black color & red maroon color covers for K500i for Rs 150, good build quality


man but all thes are not original....., does sony themselves provide?


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 10, 2004)

Dude drgrudge.. he homself says knows.. its not from SE..


----------



## frostt (Nov 10, 2004)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> gxsaurav said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg...u guys dont go out of ur homes or smthing....only .1% people buy original nokia covers.....i would really like 2 know which of u idiots will prefer to get a 6230 express on cover which comes for a little over 1500 bucks.....
Most of them go for cheap illegal nokia covers itself whic r available for 100 - 150...
SE dosent provide for express on covers as the bodies of there phone is way much better when compafe


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 10, 2004)

i want to buy the original covers only...
i can pay rs 1.5k for a good quality cover.


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey dudes..  This is the judgement by the mobile phone users all over the Globe.. Nver mind qty, quality watver.. People's judgement is final..

So, going by Poeple's judgement ie., Mkt share..

This is not my opinion.. This is the opinion of people around the globe.. No matter wat ur opinion is.. if u go for SE, then u r in that 6%.. and we're (nokia) in that 29%..


1. Nokia - 29%
2.Motorola - 16.5%
3. Samsung - 13%
4. Siemens - 8.4%
5. Sony Ericsson - 6%

Source:

*www.helsinginsanomat.fi/english/article/1076152600738

(You can see the same mkt share position in any site)


----------



## lighthouse911 (Nov 11, 2004)

Do u know why Nokia offers Interchangable covers???

That is because they know the covers on the nokia phones would not even last a month!!


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 11, 2004)

frostt said:
			
		

> drgrudge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dude.. im not understanding why u r gettin so emotional.. see.. do u agree or not, that even the local panels / accessories sold in the sub 100 rs range are more for Nokia..? u dont get too many accessories for SE even in local mkt.. whether u agree or not, its the fact..


----------



## gamefreak14 (Nov 11, 2004)

lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> Do u know why Nokia offers Interchangable covers???
> 
> That is because they know the covers on the nokia phones would not even last a month!!


I have to agree on that..Nokia makes the most flimsiest covers in the world..My 7210 has so many scratches....I wish i could just change the damn cover...but wait..once every 3 months?


----------



## frostt (Nov 11, 2004)

SmoothCriminal said:
			
		

> frostt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes SE accessories are not available in the local market cause unlike nokia. SE phones have a longer lifetime they do not get damaged or loosed as easily as the nokia once does.....so SE does not have the need to provide any extra accessories for sale....although other accessories like bluetooth headphones,flash attachments,etc are easily available in any shop selling SE phones.....Do chcek them out if u ever enter a SE shop....


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 11, 2004)

he he..dude.. no comments.. !  coz u know.. i neednt tel..


----------



## frostt (Nov 11, 2004)

SmoothCriminal said:
			
		

> he he..dude.. no comments.. !  coz u know.. i neednt tel..



i guessed u jumbled up sm words..u must be writing...

"coz i know, u needent tell "


----------



## lighthouse911 (Nov 11, 2004)

SmoothCriminal said:
			
		

> he he..dude.. no comments.. !  coz u know.. i neednt tel..




haha

It seems u r runnin out of words,Mate.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 11, 2004)

this thing still running???? man!!!! there is nothing left in this discussion as is clearly proved by the last few posts...now stop it...hasnt been any good anyway....lets just conclude that every1 has his or her own preferences....i mean if i buy a nokia and it gives me a hard time, i will get some other manufacturer's phone and if that works out, i will trash nokia....same thing if i buy say SE and then go 4 a nokia....so just close the topic...




pls


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 11, 2004)

he he



			
				frostt said:
			
		

> As for this topic it is very intesting..although i voted for nokia, i have 2 agree that this year belonged to sony...with phones like the K700i,S700 and P910i....it crushed all the competition it had...but what next.....sony has got no other plans left as there are no announcments for new phones....nokia on the other hand has already announced that it will launch 40 new phones next year....





			
				lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> Anyway the upcoming 9500 is going to kick P900's *** reallyyyy hard.



no hard feelings dudes.. dont worry.. Nokia 29% SE- 6%

No point in arguing wid u..  itd poss to mk people who dint really unstd.. but imposs with people who pretend not to unstd.. 

Or who dont wana change their mind at all..  he he.. funny..


----------



## lighthouse911 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hmmm, It seems That  this thread has become the hottest one in the digit Forums....over 70 reples

Look how a bit of flames and some gossip can effect the thread



Anywayz regardless of which is better I had come here to have fun and thankz to smoothcriminal and Dr. grudge(  )  I really enjoyed my stay here......

Next time we will have a Motorola vs Siemens POLL  

p.s. Are there reallly no mods arnd here????


----------



## Abhijit_T (Nov 11, 2004)

Well, about the Nokia 29%-SE 6% thing,
tell me, do more ppl use IE or Mozilla?
And also tell me, is IE better than Mozilla?
just because more ppl use a product dosen't mean that its better
My gf has a Nokia 6230, one of the latest Nokia phones, but she still feels that her fone is shit compared to my T610(Shes right, because it is)

And drgrudge, all  the other SE lovers have lives, and cannot be bothered sitting on their computers answering to what everyone in the world knows - SE Rocks!!!


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 11, 2004)

Dude.. its not possible to mk u unstd.. u r acting like a kid.. im sorry for that.. 

Try to undesratnd the logic before contradicting.. IE ships along with Windows almoist free (u neednt downlaod anything etc), as such its almost a compulsion that people by default start using IE.. Only those who are really intersted go for Mozilla etc..

Whereas non one Gives Nokia phones free like that.. Its upto the people to decide what they want.. They CHOOSE Nokia.. i mean 29% people CHOOSE Nokia.. 6% CHOOSE SE.. 

f u dont understsnd this also.. then.. any more posts here wud be just a joke..


----------



## lighthouse911 (Nov 11, 2004)

@smoothcriminal

so u like to buy what majority of people are buying...

IT is shocking that market stats effect which phone is going to be ur nxt phone,not features or quality....

This is why I said in the beginning,Nokia is good when It comes to Cheap phones like 1100,3310 but SE makes quality phones which are a bit costlier

 just my bid 2 keep the thread alive and kickin


----------



## Abhijit_T (Nov 11, 2004)

I agree totally with lighthouse911
Also, why not do a head to head comparison?
Tell me all nokia equivalents of T610/30, and we'll compare them
Tell me all nokia equivalents of K700i/K500i and we'll compare them
Tell me all nokia equivalents of S700 and we'll compare them
There are no equivalents to P900, so I've not included that
We'll see which phones are better in no time at all


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 11, 2004)

TO YOU,MISTER ABHIJIT


			
				Abhijit_T said:
			
		

> Well, about the Nokia 29%-SE 6% thing,
> tell me, do more ppl use IE or Mozilla?
> And also tell me, is IE better than Mozilla?





			
				SmoothCriminal said:
			
		

> IE ships along with Windows almoist free (u neednt downlaod anything etc), as such its almost a compulsion that people by default start using IE.. Only those who are really intersted go for Mozilla etc..


and also, see the no. of mob users  4.3 crore
most of the people in india does not have a computer or even if they do have, do they have internet acess?



			
				Abhijit_T said:
			
		

> And drgrudge, all the other SE lovers have lives, and cannot be bothered sitting on their computers answering to what everyone in the world knows - SE Rocks!!!


dudes, are the other members jus siting here and repling...?
u have f***ing time for gf's and her phone. bah, talking as if we dont have any other work. 
see the time gap between, my previous post and this one.....22 hours.


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 11, 2004)

We will continue this thread.. but b4 all the things u need to tell me a practical way of sending EMS using T105..

well..  Abhijit_T dude..  Nokia's equivalent for T610/630 is 3660/3650/3670 (thou these are smart phones they are in the same price range)

K700i/K500i - Equivalents would be 6600/7650/7610

and huh.. for P900 - we have 9500, 7600 and lot more.. he he.. dude.. 

dudes u urself can have a head-to-head comaprison, and furnish the results wid proof here.. BTW.. also lemme know how to send pic msg & rintones using T105..!


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 11, 2004)

man, i was celebrating diwali, so could not come and post!



			
				SmoothCriminal said:
			
		

> 1. Nokia - 29%
> 2.Motorola - 16.5%
> 3. Samsung - 13%
> 4. Siemens - 8.4%
> 5. Sony Ericsson - 6%


hmm, the thread should have been, nokia versus motorola, lol, shall i change it?



			
				lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> Do u know why Nokia offers Interchangable covers???
> 
> That is because they know the covers on the nokia phones would not even last a month!!


hey, my 6610 is almost 7 months old and still it is good. and the covers moreover offers to suit ur style and mood., i have seen a glowing radium covers also.



			
				frostt said:
			
		

> Do chcek them out if u ever enter a SE shop....


does, SE has a exclusive dealers just as nokia has priority dealers? no way dude..., atleast not in chennai as far as i know....,, does SE have a exclusive shops, smooth criminal?   



			
				Nemesis said:
			
		

> this thing still running???? man!!!! there is nothing left in this discussion as is clearly proved by the last few posts...now stop it...hasnt been any good anyway....lets just conclude that every1 has his or her own preferences....i mean if i buy a nokia and it gives me a hard time, i will get some other manufacturer's phone and if that works out, i will trash nokia....same thing if i buy say SE and then go 4 a nokia....so just close the topic...


still, there's a lot of issues to be discussed, m8 i have just posted 2 of my thought he which is:
1. SE does not manufacture(ok, atleast sell)  CDMA phones in INDIA.
2. SE does not offer xpress no covers and changeble keypads...
still i have 3 more issues which needs to be adressed

and regarding the preference, nokia is a beter preference..., i agree nothing is perfect..., but comparitively, nokia is better. lifetime of nokia phones are longlasting , when compared to SE.

and regarding the closure of topic, i need all the SE fanatics to come out and *clearly say that nokia is a beter phone*, then i will ask the mods or raaabo to lock this thread up.moreover nokia and sony erricson are going neck to neck in the polls, still there is no clear winner. i jus want many members to vote for their choice.




			
				lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> Anyway the upcoming 9500 is going to kick P900's *** reallyyyy hard.


man, u voted for SE and speak for SE, yet u have a  nokia phone and most of ur replies are fluctuating, u dont have a clear stand.



			
				lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> Hmmm, It seems That this thread has become the hottest one in the digit Forums....over 70 reples


when i am posting this there were 75 replies and over 300 views...., and this is the second topic, after the windows versus linux topic to be very popular.
and i see many members (me, smooth, lighthouse,frostt) posting as late as 2:45 am(!) in the morning! 
and this topic, was started in qna section !!! most of the members dont visit this discussion. the reason i started here was, most members who wants suggestion to buy a mob. post here, when they see this , the get influenced.



			
				lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> Anywayz regardless of which is better I had come here to have fun and thankz to smoothcriminal and Dr. grudge( Smile )  I really enjoyed my stay here......


hehe, dude, i tnx and btwn i asked u to call me _drgrudge or doctor grudge _.



			
				lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> Next time we will have a Motorola vs Siemens POLL


no, shall we start SE versus motorola thread...., and in that i will vote for motorola only....




			
				lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> p.s. Are there reallly no mods arnd here????


man, r u afraid? wht wrong did we do here? no personal remarks , we just contradict each other


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 11, 2004)

BTW dudes.. do u have any Equivalents for

1. the N-Gage ..

2. 6310i (this phone has bluetooth, irda etc) but price is 7k..


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 11, 2004)

ok, do any u have a equalent for 7610? (atleast in india?)


----------



## Abhijit_T (Nov 11, 2004)

there u go again comparing smartphones to normal phones
how many times does a thing have to be said to penetrate ur thick skull?
I don't care about the price range, i'm looking at features
compare phones with similar features, which were released at approx. the same time
the best comparison for t610/30 would have to be 6610/6610i/7210/6100....
tell me if u think i'm wrong and why...


----------



## Abhijit_T (Nov 11, 2004)

what about the S700i?
Its not just an equivalent, it kicks the 7610's a**


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 11, 2004)

hey Abhijit_T, where is the reply to my post regarding you (posted after ur post, @10:13 pm)...

u seem to be silent?


----------



## Abhijit_T (Nov 11, 2004)

Ok, lets see...10:13 pm post
Ya, it certainly does seem that u guys are sitting all day waiting for a new post, and then getting impatient when nobody posts anything, and then posting something ursleves

Now why don't u answer my question posted at10:33 pm?
I have the comparison right in front of me now, and it looks like even the K700i kicks the 7610's a**
Should I post it?(Pls ask me to, I'm gonna love it)


----------



## beyondthegracefgod (Nov 11, 2004)

Hmm i like some of nokia some of se but the last im sure K700i gives 7610 a kick.Dunn kno wat makes nokia lag in tha display stuff 7610 has killer looks but with a megapixel cam and display of just 65k wats tha realscope .
 Come on if u gotta show of ur cam quality uneed 256k as in k700i.
Rest all both balance out.Looks and cam stuff 700i wins.


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 11, 2004)

Abhijit_T said:
			
		

> I don't care about the price range, i'm looking at features
> compare phones with similar features, which were released at approx. the same time
> the best comparison for t610/30 would have to be 6610/6610i/7210/6100....
> tell me if u think i'm wrong and why.



dude.. cool down.. think and then post.. do u see any logic here.. when u buy a phone do u think that u're gonna buy a mobile in this price range (or) im gonna buy normal phone / smart phone...

And bte, u've totally misunderstood the concept.. What is a smart phone? You say that you'd look for more features rather than a smart phone.. By definition, smart phone is a phone capable of doing lot more things than just simply usign as phone.. SO understand it first.. 

Its unfortunate that SE has very less smart phones.. I can thelp that.. Nokia is SMART.. thats why we have lot more smart phones.. Most Nokia phones above 10k have Symbian OS.. but SE?!?! only the 40k phones have,..


BTW.. 7650 kicks off k700i.. while 7610 kicks k500i... Thats what u askd for.. 

Now lemme know any match for 

1. N Gage / N Gage QD
2. 6310i 


AND btw that 29%, 6% thing is to tell u that SE is no where near Nokia.. as drgrudge said it shd've been Nokia vs Motorola..!

And remembr people who invest money have brain, and most of their brains have logically chosen Nokia.. Dont think u & me are the only ones who have brain.. !


----------



## Abhijit_T (Nov 11, 2004)

OK thats it...7610 kicks K700i?Are u nuts?Although K700i is considered a lower-end phone as compared to the 7610, and the S700i is the real competitor, even then the K700i manages to own the 7610

About the 6310i equivalent - what about the T68i?
Owns the 6310i in every way possible

Here is the comparison(7610 vs S700i vs K700i)-

1.Weight
7610 - 118 gms
K700i - 93 gms
S7001 - 137 gms

2.Dimensions
7610 - 109*53*19
K700i - 99*46*20
S700i - 107*49*24

3.Battery Life
7610 - 3 hrs (250 hrs standby)
K700i - 7 hrs (360 hrs standby)
S700i - 7 hrs (300 hrs standby)

4.Display
7610 - 176*208 , 65536 colours
K700i - 176*220, 65536 colours
S700i - 240*320, 262000 colours

5.Platform
7610 - Symbian
K700i - Sony Ericsson
S700i - Sony Ericsson

6.Phone Book Capacity
7610 - Shared Memory
K700i - 510
S700i - 510

7.EDGE
7610 - N
K700i - N
S700i - Y

8.Infrared
7610 - N
K700i - Y
S700i - Y

9.Radio
7610 - N
K700i - Y
S700i - Y

10.Memory
7610 - 8 MB + 64 MB on MMC
K700i - 40 MB
S700i - 32 MB + upto 1GB on exp. card

11.Ringtones
7610 - 32 note polyphonic
K700i - 40 note polyphonic
S700i - 40 note polyphonic

12.WAP Version
7610 - 2.0 XHTML
K700i - 2.0
S700i - 2.0 XHTML

Other features are not compared as they are exactly the same


----------



## Abhijit_T (Nov 11, 2004)

SE T68i vs Nokia 6310i

1.Dimensions
T68i - 101*48*20
6310i - 129*47*17

2.Weight
T681 - 85 gms
6310i - 111 gms

3.Standby Time
T68i - 290 hrs
6310i - 400 hrs

4.Talktime
T68i - 780 m
6310i - 330 m

5.Email
T68i - Y
6310i - N

6.MMS
T68i - Y
6310i - N

7.Display
T68i - 4096 colours, 101*80
6310i - Monochrome

8.Memory
T68i - 1087 KB
6310i - 500 KB

9.WAP Version
T68i - 2.0
6310i - 1.8.1

10.Ringtones
T68i - 8-Note Polyphonic
6310i - Monophonic

11.SyncML
T68i - Y
6310i - N

Other features are not compared as they are exactly the same


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 11, 2004)

Arey.. dude.. see my post carefully..


I askd u to be cool.. then only u can think.. 


			
				SmoothCriminal said:
			
		

> BTW.. 7650 kicks off k700i.. while 7610 kicks k500i... Thats what u askd for..


Now compare accordingl;y..

Btw.. Do have ANY MATCH for N Gage QD?


----------



## Abhijit_T (Nov 11, 2004)

Do u know how low end a phone K500i is compared to 7610?
theres a price difference of 10k between the 2
Even then, the 7610 only just manages to win
If thats how u want things to be, why don't u compare the T610 to the 3310?Lets see which phone wins
the K500i needs to be compared with phones like 3220, 3200, 6820, etc.
and ur comparing the 7650 to the K700i?
man, that phone is worse than 7610, 4096 colour display, no video recording, bad camera, low memory, but still u want to compare the two...
*www.esato.com/phones/index.php/phone=26,cp=122

Obviously theres no match for the NGage QD, as there is no other phone in its category
Well, if ur asking for matches for the Ngage QD, let me ask u - Do u have any matches for the SE Bluetooth Racing Car?[/url]


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 12, 2004)

smoothcriminal, the ngage is a bad idea by nokia...the original 1 hardly sold any pieces and the qd is selling a few just bocoz it is smaller and has an external memory slot....still more factual errors.....i think im gonna just sit and pick out all factual errors in every post so that every1 will b embarrassed abt their mistakes and stop posting....y dont u try and c the other person's point of view???? y do u think abt only ur choice being right and everything else being worng???? open ur minds ppl....and if price comes in then remember that most phones that r being discussed here, strated out at an initial price exceeding 20k and have dropped 2 present levels only bcoz they have been around 4 so long....and instead of fighting over current phones, y not discuss upcoming phones???? smoothcriminal, 7650 kicks K700i??? i dont think so...the K700i is better in every aspect than the 7650 except a non-symbian OS....and a K500i with a 7610??? come on...gimme a break...how can u even think of such a comparison...i mean thr 7610 is a high end phone while the k500i is more of a budget solution....


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 12, 2004)

Now let me compare 6310i & T68i.. hUh what a comparison u made.. evrythin else is same huh??

Get ur facts ruite.. 6310i does have SyncML.. your sheet shows as 'No'.

T68i has a 256 color display and NOT 4096 colors... Have u seen that phone.. The display really sux.. its utter wst to have this 'name-sake' color phone that too with 'mms'..! with 256 colors display looks soo ugly.. its better to have a mono screnn..

See

HSCSD

1. 6310i - Y
2. T68i - N

JAVA

1. 6310i - Y
2. T68i   - N

Downloadable Applications


1. 6310i - Yes
2. T68i - No

SyncML
1. 6310i -Y
2. T68i - Y

Email over SMS

1. 6310i -Y
2. T68i - N

Voice Dial
1. 6310i -Y
2. T68i - Y

VOICE RECORDER

1. 6310i -Y 
2. T68i- N


Nos in Phone

1. 6310i - 1500
2. T68i - 500


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 12, 2004)

*!*



			
				Nemesis said:
			
		

> i think im gonna just sit and pick out all factual errors in every post so that every1 will b embarrassed abt their mistakes and stop posting....



Dude what factual mistake u found huh?? Dude whether N Gage was a mistake of Nokia or not.. It sold.. N Gage QD was quite a successful model..  Dude.. i've pointed out faults from Abhi's post.. u dint see them huh.. or u dint know those??

And btw i had to compare 7610 wid k500i coz our freidns said 'Price' is not a criterion..


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 12, 2004)

Abhijit_T said:
			
		

> Well, if ur asking for matches for the Ngage QD, let me ask u - Do u have any matches for the SE Bluetooth Racing Car?



Huh!


----------



## frostt (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: !*



> BTW.. 7650 kicks off k700i.. ...



omg really....tell me how please....

k700i except for the external memory and symbian thing and the cam...is way beter than the 7610....it has the best 65k screen in the market..

and u people who r going on and on abt Ngage....ngage is a very innovative design...but the games that it runs...u can play them using any symbian phone except the 7650,3650....
and have u guys ever chceked the 3d java games on the k700 and the s700...they will easily give the games on ngage a run for their money....


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 12, 2004)

MY MY some one is comparing these two phone here...A color with Monocrome...no matter what...SONY ERICSSON T68i on which a camera and a MP3 Player can be attached.....Looks ...Why is someone comapring these two phone and be equally blind enough...
   FOR PEOPLE WITH EYES AND TRUTH HERE!!!!
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v466/freshseasons/untitled.jpg

   Really is someone comparing these TWO      

  SONYERICSSON RULLEEZZZ


----------



## lighthouse911 (Nov 12, 2004)

@ smoothcriminal

Please Think Before U post! And If u do not know anything then it is better that u do not post...

"downloadable apps" and "java" are the same thing... Yet u have the nerve to show them as different "advantages of 6310i!

What the hell will u do with "HSCSD" when u have GPRS????
By the way T68i DOES have HSCSD.. BTW NO network in India nowadays supports HSCSD...

T68i has a REAL Email app.That means It uses the actual POP3 configuration....
So what the hell will u do with SMS email????


VOICE RECORDER????? U r a real joke man

T68i can record voice till the whole 1 mb memory gets over...
6310i can make max 1 minute records....


By the way I think that 256 colours are way better then having black and white.....
and when It was released The T68i had a better screen then any other Nokia out there!


So U see there is someone else who needs to cool off !!!!
And this time when u "google" go to some reputed sites which give u genuine information 

Also do I need to mention That T68i is way smaller and better lookin then that monster called 6310i


Ah! and I think real comparison of 6310i will be with Ericsson R520m which has all the features of 6310i and is sold fr 3k


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 12, 2004)

freshseasons.. yes,. ur avatar looks good..!


----------



## lighthouse911 (Nov 12, 2004)

@fresh seasons

It is "beauty vs the beast"

Now now do not ask him which one is the beast!


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 12, 2004)

lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> @ smoothcriminal
> 
> "downloadable apps" and "java" are the same thing... Yet u have the nerve to show them as different "advantages of 6310i!
> 
> ...



Dude..  Tell me one way of configurin ur POP3 email../ well its not a joke.. i vae  3660.. iand i dont know how to  use POP3.. tell me one POP3 server for phones.. (im not askin abt web-based POP3)..

Dude u dont know the diff/??@! Java enabled phones may run Java applications.. Some cant Downlaod new apllications.. SOme can download new Java applicaitions.. ! No point.. abs.. intelling..


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 12, 2004)

So.. Guys.. Whatever u fite.. each of u put one consolidated post.. What u wanna tell.. Just one POST.. What do u finally wanna tell.. Mite be i may not know much on the finer details..  But i know Nokia is better than SE.. Atleast thats what i bliv and thats what 29% bliv..

Just put a consolidated post..

Also mention what phone u're using now..

ANd finally.. give me an answer.. How to send EMS on T105.. PLZ dudes.. i blivd what u said and am eagerly waiting to send EMS..


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 12, 2004)

@freshseasons, it is the same old avatar u r having , not the new one...


----------



## lighthouse911 (Nov 12, 2004)

but many more comparisons are left!!!

like T230 vs 2300

and concening ems in T105;; Do u think That I will buy a T105 to show u how to send an EMS>?   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

and concerning JAVA u are really really confused!
There is no "downloadable" app fr 6310i other then "JAVA apps"

Now I am askin u a question??
Tell me name of one application which can be downloaded on 6310i and is not java???   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

and concerning ur final post.... you end up sayin...Nokia is the best,Because you feel it is the best and so do 29% of Indians....

Then why has drg posted a poll here????

And This opinion is only urs....

29% of Indians may have  a NOKIA phone not that does not mean that they are happy with their phone..

Se rockz.You have got to admit that.

How do u measure "popularity".. I mean +ve popularity???
I do not think that u do by polls because G. BUSH is easily the most unpopular man in The world and he has just won the US election

Go to any Forums that u like regardin cellphones and see how Happy are the people who own SE phones and how sad are people who own nokia phones!!!

and even though by ur estimates SE is sixth in market positions,In many forums SE (subforum) has more thread then nokia!!!!

and regardin comparisons,Do not worry! I will not embarrass anyone by posting any more comparos....

www.cnetasia.com/reviews/handphones

Look how Mnay SE phones have won the coveted "EDITOR's Choice" award!

T68i
T610
K700i 
S700

By the way it happens to be the sAME AWARD THAT WAS NOT GIVEN TO 7610,6600,nGAGE qD, OR EVEN FR THAT MATTER 9210I,6230,7650,3660,7250,6610


And do not question the crediblity of the site!
That's supposed to give the best reviews in the world.(acoordin to GSM arena)


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 12, 2004)

@smooth, dude, there r lotta issue which needs to be discussed, let all the SE fanatics be clear abt wht they say...


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 12, 2004)

@drgrudge : he he..  the real fun lies in the fact that people who voted for nokia are spkin for SE..! .. where do we categorise these dude?

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=67333&highlight=#67333

Further.. freshseasons has joind here bcos i made a post on his 'Reliance Cable' thread as why he started a new thread on Broadband!


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 12, 2004)

yes, first it was lighthouse and now frostt


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 12, 2004)

abhijit seem to copy-paste all the features of SE phones...., 

to be very honest, i have not asked any other members or google for posting on this thread....


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 12, 2004)

Abhijit_T said:
			
		

> Ok, lets see...10:13 pm post
> Ya, it certainly does seem that u guys are sitting all day waiting for a new post, and then getting impatient when nobody posts anything, and then posting something ursleves


dude , it seems that u dint read my post properly....
now see:


> TO YOU,MISTER ABHIJIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lighthouse911 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey man! comeon I need answers to my post

How else can we pass time?


----------



## frostt (Nov 12, 2004)

see i dont give a damn what u people say....

but  u will agree with these points

P900 was releases arnd a year back and only now nokia has launched a phone (9500communicator) which can match upto p900's specs

the sony s700i has got a 262kscreen with a 1.3mp cam with CCD sensor(effective 1.3mp) and nokia just have the 6630 with a 1.3mp cam(1.23mp effective) that 2 with no CCD sensor......Nokia havent even announced any phone with a 262k screen yet...

So dosent this make u think that nokia dosent care abt giving better stuff...nokia just wants to launch more and more models missing 1 or 2 features...they just dont want their customers to get a complete phone...they just put sm features in 1 phone and then after a month launch another phone with the same features..including sm more features and removing sm from the already included features.....sony on the other hand is just giving their customers the best they can offer....look at their line up

T230,T610,T630,P800/900,K500i,K700i,S700i,P910i

all the above phones...if u notice...have retained the features from the earlier models...and new features both in terms of hardware and software have been included...

Nokia on the other hand didnt included more features..they just remmoved sm features and applied sm new1's instead of the old ones...


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 12, 2004)

when i say there r so many factual errors, i mean that u guys r not mentioning the right features....but if i point out mistakes in somebody's post, then u will label me a supporter of the manufacturer that they support....this is such a senseless debate.....im outta here....


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 12, 2004)

SmoothCriminal said:
			
		

> Further.. freshseasons has joind here bcos i made a post on his 'Reliance Cable' thread as why he started a new thread on Broadband!



   He he he i didn't get it...i don't think i have postd anything regarding reliance cable thread....i joined this Topic way long back before i came up with reliance broadband thread...you can check facts to facts   
  and thanks for liking my Avaatar.
  Hey @drgrudge when did i saw i were using this as new avaatar...yes its my old one and no upgradation for me filhaal   

    Anyway Friends lets chiil now...this topic is blown too way out of propotion..See we have seens threads even like windows Vs Mac , or Linux ..ETc Vs Etc...i think now it really doesn't matter...what one owns is entirely different choice ...sheer handset to handset..
   Give me a choice between Sonyericsson t100 and Nokia Qd and may be i will choose Nokia QD...Give me another Sonyerisson P910 and i will rule in heaven...... So lets give it a thought ...Theres so much to life and Sure Nokia and SE are gonna come with a hell lotsa model for costomers and we definatly cannot help by fighting...See Samsung has comeup with 5 Megapixel Camera...NOKIA and SE are far behind in these thing...May be they latter catch up ...So presently the war is just Handset to handset...
   Then someone did say Comparisions are always ODIOUS 
    CHEERS
  PEACE


----------



## Abhijit_T (Nov 12, 2004)

I haven't copy-pasted a single comparison of mine, they're all typed by my own hand
Show me 1 site which gives comparisons in that format
And about the 10:13 post, u didn't understand what I was trying to say
If the time difference in ur 2 posts was 22 hrs, why did u post the 2nd time if nobody else had posted in between?

Also, drgrudge, I know u started this poll because I managed to convince a member to buy a T610 over the 6610i
I still cannot understand how u have the nerve to say that the 6610i is better than the T610 in any manner


----------



## ishaan (Nov 12, 2004)

im sorry 4 givin wrong info...p910 doenst have EDGE...as SmoothCriminal pointed out

but i think the s710 has EDGE


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 12, 2004)

lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> and concening ems in T105;; Do u think That I will buy a T105 to show u how to send an EMS>? Wink
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> and concerning JAVA u are really really confused!
> ...



29%-worldwide.. 

EMS - ??

Dude there are phones which r java enbabled (they can run java apps) but cant accept new / downloaded apps.. i dont think there's any poiiunt in explainint..

Huh.. I dont wana explain anything here..  Adn u think or let it be true that ium outa words.. no EGO.. im stopping here..

But Nokia RULEZ... Thats my personal view..  Not gona see even replies to this post.. ! enjoi..


----------



## lighthouse911 (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanx,,I am glad that the thread is over....
Anywayz here Three cheers to The fastest growing Thread in Dig it!

aka911.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 12, 2004)

Abhijit_T said:
			
		

> And about the 10:13 post, u didn't understand what I was trying to say
> If the time difference in ur 2 posts was 22 hrs, why did u post the 2nd time if nobody else had posted in between?


i dint even , look out for replies in between...., how do i know if there has been any replies...., if i am not online?



			
				Abhijit_T said:
			
		

> Also, drgrudge, I know u started this poll because I managed to convince a member to buy a T610 over the 6610i
> I still cannot understand how u have the nerve to say that the 6610i is better than the T610 in any manner


see the cost of 6610i and ur T610....
i agree, i just wanted to prove...
and even if SE t610 is better, 6610i rocks in other way....


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 12, 2004)

and finally.....
35%MARKET IN INDIA,
29%WORLDWIDE, 
AND 16:14 HERE...

NOKIA RULEZ AND SE SCREWED UP!


----------



## lighthouse911 (Nov 12, 2004)

So So Now u r back to words like "Screwed up" because u could not think of anythin else to justiy ur claims......

anuwayz presently it is 16:14

But don't u find this strange considering that 35% of people in India own a Nokia !


----------



## Abhijit_T (Nov 12, 2004)

And BTW, 6610i and T610 are approx. the same cost


----------



## funkymonkey (Nov 12, 2004)

everything else seems crap to me. Nokia S60 phones have sooooo many softwares to go along to make it real smart phone. Loving my 6600.
Yes Sony may have better phone but they are dumb phone not real smart phones. Symbian os makes all difference.


----------



## Ashis (Nov 13, 2004)

The Bottom Line is :-
NOKIA is the best!


----------



## frostt (Nov 13, 2004)

Ashis said:
			
		

> The Bottom Line is :-
> NOKIA is the best!



Ahhhh.........how come u r still stuck at that line....

I gave a big comparison on the last page....u guys just dont wanna accept it....Nokia is not the best...it was but it isnt now.....

SE rules now...


----------



## jcmac (Nov 13, 2004)

se is value for money.


----------



## funkymonkey (Nov 13, 2004)

SE is just another phone.
With set of softwares that I have it makes my 6600 a full fledged PDA, a secrity device, Mobile news station, Gaming device, Spy camera, weather station, Video/Divx player, MP3 player, GPS device.
Can any SE phone do that at this price? no. Nothing except expensive P800 an P900.
Even cheap 8K ngage can do all this stuff.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 13, 2004)

he he, still nokia has more fans....,
 nokia rulezzzzzzzz


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 13, 2004)

does anyone has answer to this:
nokia provides 2 yr. garranty and 1 year thieft warranty too.


----------



## aadipa (Nov 14, 2004)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> does anyone has answer to this:
> nokia provides *2 yr. garranty* and 1 year thieft warranty too.



2 years of warranty... ur handset will get repaired not replaced to new handset.

There is big difference between garranty and warranty.

and 1 year of insurrence not warranty. u will get 30% of amount u paid if ur mobile is stolen and u prove it to claim the inssuarance.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 14, 2004)

ok, atleast u get something, which is not possible in SE....


----------



## frostt (Nov 14, 2004)

What the hell.....i thought we were talking abt quality and features of phones...where did after sales service come into the picture...as far as SE users are concerned...u get a 2 yr guarantee now....i know cause onw of my friend just got a brand new P910i whose BT stopped wrking as it fell down a few times...and he was given a brand new phone at the service centre once the problem was annalysed.....

SO what do u have 2 say abt that now?


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 15, 2004)

frostt said:
			
		

> SO what do u have 2 say abt that now?


they give that only for a phone like p900....not the other ones like t100...
they give one yr. thieft insurance too, which is 30% the cost of the phone itself.



			
				frostt said:
			
		

> where did after sales service come into the picture..


see, not even the phone also the other thing as well, and this thread is nokia vs SE, not abt a particular model....


----------



## Wizard (Nov 15, 2004)

my first post here..and its good to be here .


I got a Nokia 6610 and it rocks...


----------



## frostt (Nov 15, 2004)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> frostt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 15, 2004)

frostt said:
			
		

> atleast they give that na...Nokia dosent even do that for their communicator phones...all they do is try to repair...and if they cant do it..they just return it back...they do not replace it....
> 
> And who knows...maybe they do that for T100 also...i am telling u my experiece.....


dude, u can claim 30% of your money, if your phone is lost (with an FIR), all phones of nokia including 33xx series....
and btw, who told SE gives u theift insurance?


----------



## allajunaki (Nov 15, 2004)

Ok the Clash of titans.. Differences in Logic.

--Nokia--
Nokia had (past-tense) the Best UI. phones like 8110 was the easiest to use phones in the world.. U wanna accept a call open the flap. reject? no problem Quick open-shut of flap will reject the call.. Need to boost the volume?? Controls were on the the left side (a.la Samsung style) besides there were deidicated buttons for Accep and reject calls (In case u didnt like the Flap Open Close idea). and yes 2 Buttons for Navigation and a 'C' for quick deletion of messages and for other misc. tasks and a Scroll up and down. It sounds too many buttons, But trust me , it was sooo easy that even my mom could use it without any training....(mom's Gadget phobic)
and then Nokia came out 3210-3310 (both I have owned) had Single 'Navi' key which was supposed to make things less confusing.. But in reality it just made things a lil worse.. But still nokia had the best menu. Motorola T168 i had , had a more complex menu... So Nokia still ruled..
Then as phones became more and more feature rich, Nokia's Simple effective menu became too much bloated and too difficult. Epitome being 3650 (I still have one.. ) writing a message reqired too many button clicks (Nokia Menus feel text like..) Now Nokia's are sensible enuf to use more buttons for navigation. It still needs improvement but its getting there...

--Sony Ericsson--
Sony Ericcson Menu structure is so Simple. Its very confusing in the begining coz its on a different idea than Nokia. SE beleives more the button, the better.. And I beleive em.
Just take my T610 for example.
Two Soft keys 
Left for Selecting something (Same task accomplished by pressing Depressing Joystick )
Right Button for more tasks (Like Message fowarding In Messages)
Left Bottom navi. is for return. Goes One menu structre UP.
right Navi key is 'C' cancel key.. (its like esc key in comp)
5-way Joystick. 
Volume Up/Down 
 Cam utton
There is also an Online button ( That can be easily hacked to change it into Write a new SMS.. So i have a dedicated one button Create SMS Option!!)

Another Not much discussed feature in SE T68i Upwards is its Superb multitasking skill. How many nokia's can u access full menu?? 
Yeah u can access Messages.. Big deal , all phones can. SE can access FULL MENU!! that includes Camera , Picture editior , Music DJ, Voice Recorder and Playback, JAVA and Mophun Games, Everything.. (U can even Listen to ringtones and stuff damn it!!). Thats because SE uses Dual Processors in most of the Phones (SE T610 and T630 Uses a 8bit 12Mhz AVR processor for Phonecall and 32(or 16??)Bit 32Mhz ARM preocessor for multimedia functions). So it make really convinient if u are on Handsfree.. I some times play games and click pics when im on call.. (yeah thats while im on handsfree).

I may sound like a SE fanboy, But trust me I was a nokia Fan once.
I have used 8110,3210,3310,3510i (my friends owned 7650,3330,6610,2100 and numerable other models) but all of us have diverged to other brands (me had a Panasonic GD68, then Samsung C100) . All i can tell u is, Once we migrated out of Nokia, we were thankful that we did (that Includes my DAD who was dying to buy a Communicator, but on my insistance bought a p800!!).

All nokia Fan boys have used (a)only nokia phones OR (b) not used any new and good phones by other brands.

And lets not talk about Nokia build quality... They Used to be good.. But not anymore... 
Samsung has better Build quality, (My Samsung C100 was drenched in WATER when it was on, It was in my Rain Jacket pocket when i was riding my bike and water leaked in.. When i took it  out water was oozing out of charging port and keypads.. Phone didnt start.. Removed the battrey and left it overnight, and turned it on again , AND iT WORKED without any complaints!!! oh yeah Same phone once fell out of my pocket in a Isolated street when i was doing 60-80Kmph ...  (Thankfully i picked it up before some car ran over it..)..And all phone did was show 'please wait ' for 3-5 secs and restared on its own and phone was good to go again!! Nokia's didnt give that kid of experiece,,, my friend Dropped his 3510i onece and Display died!! (and interestingly recoverd by Reflashing BIOS!! needless to say he sold his immediatley (though Mine is still in my cupboard).

But now Our family is Proud to be Completly Nokia free.. 
Mom Uses my Samsung C100.
My sis never lets her SE T610 out sight (its a good lookin fone complements her good looks  )
I swear by my SE T610.
Dad cant live without his P800 (Used my T610 for a week, but he is too addicted to his p800.. I'm still trying to get his p800  )
....

and Mind u Im the only Gadget Freak in my house...


----------



## Abhijit_T (Nov 15, 2004)

and inspite of nokia's considerable lead in market share, the poll here is tied at 50-50


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 15, 2004)

Abhijit_T said:
			
		

> and inspite of nokia's considerable lead in market share, the poll here is tied at 50-50


wait till every member votes for his/her choice....

"NO ELECTIONS ARE WON UNTILL EVERY VOTES ARE COUNTED"


----------



## funkymonkey (Nov 15, 2004)

hey all you SE fans answer this to me.
I was SE user and oved T68 and t610 which i used. but then I switched to first ngage and 3660 and now 6600 and i am really impressed with these phones. Can your SE phone do what my 6600 phone does?
1. Can it connect to MIRC?
2. does it give you live weather report?
3. Does it allow you to carry your data with you?
4. does it let you view your word and powerpoint files on your phone?
5. does it work as security or spy camera?
6. Does it allow you to play cool games with real 3d graphics, and no not just 4-5 that come wit phone but 100s of others, java and ngage games
7. Does it allow you to install custom softwares according to your needs
8. Does it act like a mini GPS device to tell you where you are?
9  does it allow you to record unlimited video?
10. Does your phone act like Answering machine?
11. Does it allow you to play full mpeg and xViD movies on your phone?
12.Does your phone act as a remote control for all your home devices?
13. Does your phone allowes you to manage winamp playlist from your phone using bluetooth?

Only SE phone that can come close to these are to top of the end P800 and P900. Every series 60 phone from Nokia can do this and they start at as low as 7.5K


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 15, 2004)

allajunaki said:
			
		

> Nokia had (past-tense) the Best UI.


nokia has (present tense and future tense,as well) the best UI. and this may differ personnaly, but on the whole many like nokia UI's.



			
				allajunaki said:
			
		

> and then Nokia came out 3210-3310 (both I have owned) had Single 'Navi' key which was supposed to make things less confusing.. But in reality it just made things a lil worse.


i agree with u that 33xx has a "navi"- single key to all the navigations..., but if u r used to it then there wont be any problem. there are amny people who still buy these type of phones....



			
				allajunaki said:
			
		

> Just take my T610 for example.
> Two Soft keys
> Left for Selecting something (Same task accomplished by pressing Depressing Joystick )
> Right Button for more tasks (Like Message fowarding In Messages)
> ...


the same is there for 6600 also..., even that has a  joystick, and "c" cancel key.
and coming to "c" cancel key, this is a key which all nokia phones ( or any other phone)will have.and it is esc key in comp.



			
				allajunaki said:
			
		

> There is also an Online button ( That can be easily hacked to change it into Write a new SMS.. So i have a dedicated one button Create SMS Option!!)


even in a 6610, we can create a new sms by just clicking a single button. in standby mode just press on left navigator button.



			
				allajunaki said:
			
		

> So it make really convinient if u are on Handsfree.. I some times play games and click pics when im on call.. (yeah thats while im on handsfree).


even this u can do while in handsfree, in a nokia phone too.



			
				allajunaki said:
			
		

> All nokia Fan boys have used (a)only nokia phones OR (b) not used any new and good phones by other brands.


i have used T100 , and after using for a year it suxs. it had a software problem, did not catch signal properly.... 



			
				allajunaki said:
			
		

> And lets not talk about Nokia build quality... They Used to be good.. But not anymore...


who told? my father has dropped 6610 many times and still nothing has happened..., do tell me one thing?33xx is the best in terms of built quality..., do u deny it?



			
				allajunaki said:
			
		

> Samsung has better Build quality, (My Samsung C100 was drenched in WATER when it was on, It was in my Rain Jacket pocket ........ STORY EDITED ......onece and Display died!! (and interestingly recoverd by Reflashing BIOS!! needless to say he sold his immediatley


this is a nokia versus SE, not samsung...., maybe samsung has a good built quality..., i haven't used it yet...
and comming to the story of yours..., once myself and a dosen of our class mates went to "blue lagoon, ecr, chennai" , it had a beach and one of my friends had his 2300 in his pocket , after sometime did he realise that he had a phone in his pocket, and when he switched it off, and switched it on..., it worked it fine. remember it was salt water.



			
				allajunaki said:
			
		

> But now Our family is Proud to be Completly Nokia free..
> Mom Uses my Samsung C100.
> My sis never lets her SE T610 out sight (its a good lookin fone complements her good looks Wink )
> I swear by my SE T610.
> Dad cant live without his P800 (Used my T610 for a week, but he is too addicted to his p800.. I'm still trying to get his p800 Wink )


ok, each one of like a phone personally, but that does not mean that it is all better than nokia.
wanna know wht my family has?
my father has 6610, my brother has a n gage QD...., they are very much satisfied with their phones....


----------



## frostt (Nov 16, 2004)

funkymonkey said:
			
		

> hey all you SE fans answer this to me.
> I was SE user and oved T68 and t610 which i used. but then I switched to first ngage and 3660 and now 6600 and i am really impressed with these phones. Can your SE phone do what my 6600 phone does?
> 1. Can it connect to MIRC?
> 2. does it give you live weather report?
> ...



dude u r urself giving the answer to ur question....SE p800\900\910i can do all these and better...

Please read the earlier pages.....price isnt a issue here

Now tell me answer to ur question
tell me which nokia phone allows u2 do unlimited video recording...


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 16, 2004)

even after 39 votes, there dont seem to be a clear winner....


----------



## allajunaki (Nov 16, 2004)

Hello , 
drudge and Funkymonkey.. Lets not compare T610 to a 6600 or 3660,
6600 and 3660(3650) uses Symbian OS Series 60.. Which is a Flexible OS running..  They have installable applications..  These Phones Are in between Smart Phones and PDA Phones(6600 is a PDA Phone)...
and Ngage too is a Series 60 Phone...

Im comaparing to nokia series 40 and below series phones (6610 , 7250i etc etc..) 
No Doubt serie 60 phones are s e x y. If i have enuff money i will def. go for it...(hell if i had enuff money i will go for P900) .
But lets not Compare t610 wid these phones.. That way i can compare and show u why P900 is better that 3310...


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 16, 2004)

allajunaki said:
			
		

> Hello ,
> drudge


drgrudge or Doctor grudge.



			
				allajunaki said:
			
		

> (6600 is a PDA Phone)...
> and Ngage too is a Series 60 Phone...


who told 6600 is a PDA phone?



			
				allajunaki said:
			
		

> No Doubt serie 60 phones are s e x y. If i have enuff money i will def. go for it...(hell if i had enuff money i will go for P900) .


p900 costs a cool 38k. no nokia phone is that costly....
vertu costs 15 lac rs. but that is different.



			
				allajunaki said:
			
		

> But lets not Compare t610 wid these phones.. That way i can compare and show u why P900 is better that 3310...


ok, shall we compare t100 with 7610?


----------



## frostt (Nov 16, 2004)

> p900 costs a cool 38k. no nokia phone is that costly....
> vertu costs 15 lac rs. but that is different.



y is that diffrent...vertu is the shittiest phone...no features...just looks and body...but still it costs 15 lacks...Only people in India using vertu are to whom nokia gifted the phone on its launch date...


----------



## Saharika (Nov 17, 2004)

*wel*

well even i was gifted nokia i dont think either of them is good 
after all it has been PDA year coming
so i think we will be outdated with mobile
an yway moblie is always going to rule
hope that i will have pda next year
thks
saha
india the it gaint


----------



## frostt (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: wel*



			
				Saharika said:
			
		

> well even i was gifted nokia i dont think either of them is good
> after all it has been PDA year coming
> so i think we will be outdated with mobile
> an yway moblie is always going to rule
> ...



see this is wht i meant....nokia is only famous cause of its reputation that it had made earlier....and people do not like changes...


----------



## allajunaki (Nov 18, 2004)

hmm.. P900 is expensive... But when P900 was released Nokia's Answer was communicator ( And we all all know The old Comunicator Sucked feature wise.. hell Communicator had even less features than 6600).

And Dr.Grudge No point being Fanboyism attitude.. coz im not..
I will still buy a Nokia if they have a good model that will convice me, during my next phone change cycle... (If samsung has better it will be samsung). and pls understand I did my homework before buying all my phones.. So Please, all the phone I bought had the best bang for da Buck when i bought em..
And yeah, My friend got 6600 this diwali.. Awesome phone, but they forgot that ringtones are meant to be heard from pockets not when placed next to your ear.. Apart from that is one helluva phone.. 
But if I had that much of moolah and if K500i had BT and Expansion Slots , then I would have still preffered k500 i or k700i for that matter.
So @ the price point of 3660 and 6600 , they are the best deals.. but @ the price point of T610, nothing even comes close to it.. (other options were 3200 and 7250i , Samsung X600 was cool 10k.. T610 was 8.7k )


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 18, 2004)

@ frostt, dude only now i am seeing your avatar...., it is cool, besides , i see almost 85% of your posts here.



			
				Saharika said:
			
		

> well even i was gifted nokia


was it vertu?,but u tell "  i dont think either of them is good ". wht do you  mean?



			
				allajunaki said:
			
		

> And Dr.Grudge No point being Fanboyism attitude.. coz im not..


wht do mean by  Fanboyism attitude? seriously i cant understand....



			
				allajunaki said:
			
		

> Awesome phone, but they forgot that ringtones are meant to be heard from pockets not when placed next to your ear..


i agree, it has some problems, but not as much as u tell.....,btwn, no phone is perfect. even the T610 does not has FM radio.
6600 is world's most selling smart phone. even india it is popular, being out of reach to a average person.



			
				allajunaki said:
			
		

> So @ the price point of 3660 and 6600 , they are the best deals.. but @ the price point of T610, nothing even comes close to it.. (other options were 3200 and 7250i , Samsung X600 was cool 10k.. T610 was 8.7k )


i would like to mention, 3660 costs rs12k and 6600 costs rs15.5k , and ALL the features that is there in 6600 is present in 3660, but it does not have 2X xoom and ofcource it bigger and bulkier than 6600. and see the solid 3.5k-4k difference.

i AGREE T610 is a better choice than 3200( the keypad sucks) and 7250i. and u seem to have got 610 for 8.7k which is very cheap....(with warranty?).T610 costs rs10k in chennai, and moreover it does not have FM radio, and besides there are many benifits of nokia over SE....


----------



## technophile_dude (Nov 18, 2004)

sony erricsson is the best 
but people dont know about it.........i wonder y

sony has no sync probloms as nokia do so sony is the best!!!!!!


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 18, 2004)

technophile_dude said:
			
		

> sony erricsson is the best
> but people dont know about it.........i wonder y
> 
> sony has no sync probloms as nokia do so sony is the best!!!!!!


man, welcome to the board...

dude, tell why SE is best?


----------



## guru (Nov 19, 2004)

Nokia


----------



## frostt (Nov 19, 2004)

well no symbian phone has radio....keep in mind that 2...


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 19, 2004)

huh this thread still running...!



			
				frostt said:
			
		

> well no symbian phone has radio....keep in mind that 2...



Remember 7250 and other Symbian 40 series phones.. They do have FM radio..


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 19, 2004)

SmoothCriminal said:
			
		

> huh this thread still running...!


hey , r u back?


----------



## curvenger (Nov 19, 2004)

I prefer SE, nokia means costly, the only thing that looks good in nokia is the keypad... huh... i have SE t610 and I love it very muchhhhhh .... everything I need is there!!


----------



## frostt (Nov 20, 2004)

SmoothCriminal said:
			
		

> huh this thread still running...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes they do have it....i told that cause we were discussing the symbian phones...

SE introduced FM from the K700,500 series....


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 20, 2004)

another thought:
we can download application and phone softwares for nokia phones, which they themselves provide....
like tv/audio remote control etc...


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 20, 2004)

frostt said:
			
		

> SmoothCriminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude I meant to say 7250,7250i are also Symbian phones with FM radio..


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 20, 2004)

hey does nokia 7250 exist?
only 7250i is there as far as i know.


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 20, 2004)

dude.. 7250 was released first.. then few modifications were made, and 7250i was released..!


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 20, 2004)

ohh, i dint know...
list the different type of phone software that we can get...
like tv remote control, that traffic noise and...others, plz list them here, so that everyone can see.


----------



## frostt (Nov 20, 2004)

SmoothCriminal said:
			
		

> frostt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude....7250\7250i isnt a symbian phone..who told u that....
7250/7250i ...is the first non symbian phone with cam.....
the phone dosent have bluettoth or a 2way IR....


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 21, 2004)

frostt said:
			
		

> SmoothCriminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude.. blive me.. Im NOT opposing u.. But I cant prove eveyryhint! Its ridiculous that u call 7250 as a non-symbian phone!

Its a SYmbian series 40 phone..

*www.forum.nokia.com/main/0,,010_20_10-Platform-40-4,00.html#matrix

*www.aivanet.com/forum.php


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 21, 2004)

hmm, now 52-47%
still no clear victory...

@smooth
list the different type of phone software that we can get...
like tv remote control, that traffic noise and...others, plz list them here, so that everyone can see.


----------



## allajunaki (Nov 21, 2004)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> @ frostt, dude only now i am seeing your avatar...., it is cool, besides , i see almost 85% of your posts here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok mr.Grudge
1. Fanboy - A person obsessed with a particular brand, Justfies everything that brand does and has a Blind faith that all other competing products suck.

2. No 3660 is not 6600, 6600 has a sligthly different version of Symbian OS 6 ( that allows themes and stuff) and Also the fact that 6600 Has more RAM than 3660 (6600 can run Hacked nGage Games, 3660 cant coz of Insufficient RAM).

3. Yes I was talking of without Bill peice.. and frankly I dont need warranty coz, apart from Panasonic GD68, not a single cell broke down on me (GD68 was Treated really bad by on of the shop keepers, Internal Antenna worked out loose).

4. No it doesnt have FM. But frankly I HATED chennai's Radio when i was in Chennai (hate the 'dappan kooth' music) . And when i came back to mumbai after 2 years of Chennai Life , I find the only english Radio Station GO FM was now playing 'tere pyar' , ' dewane' ...blah.. Hindi Sterotype).  So for the past 2-2.5 years My ada is my Creative Muvo, 128MB of whatever I want to listen as long as it is in .wma or .mp3... (before that was my Sony Discman did the job). So Not Having an FM was a treat for me, coz i Hate it (moreover FM radios can be obtained for 100 bucks or less.. )

5. and yeah Not havin FM radio is big minus point for ya...? Get this.. Selective Call accepting (Reject all calls except the ones from the list.. Useful for Nap Profile , and maybe for business ppl in meeting profile).
a Functional and Useful Voice recorder. and 16k Colour (not 4096) and 128x160 Pixel display, a Much superior SMS management (Though slower, but l33t sms'er like me ,rarley wait for the phone). A call Log that has two types of display.. Theme manager (like 6600's), Bluetooth (and Gaming over bluetooth me and my sis Play five stones and Golf all the time). and Sexier design(Highly subjective though everyone i know loves it), 32 tone polyphonic (against 4-tone), and Dual Processor setup that leaves Phone fully operatable even when u are making a call or doing something else...
Oh BTW i was comparing T610 to simlarly priced 7250i(which is 500-1000 bucks more)... 
Pls dont make FM radio as the next big thing,maybe it is for you, but not me... (MP3 Players are the next big thing  , seen an iPod or Creative Zen Exra??  ).. In a month @ most 1hr of content (mostly 20mins, when my Car Audio plays FM when my mom's around in my car, and she rarley sits in my car..she cant handle my Music tastes  ).


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 21, 2004)

allajunaki said:
			
		

> 1. Fanboy - A person obsessed with a particular brand, Justfies everything that brand does and has a Blind faith that all other competing products suck.


ok,i had T100 before, it had signal problems , and i had to sell it, got only 900 rs, for which i purchsed it for 3.4k...., my father once has C100 motorola, which too dint last long...., we are now stuck with nokia without any problems now.



			
				allajunaki said:
			
		

> 2. No 3660 is not 6600, 6600 has a sligthly different version of Symbian OS 6 ( that allows themes and stuff) and Also the fact that 6600 Has more RAM than 3660 (6600 can run Hacked nGage Games, 3660 cant coz of Insufficient RAM).


yaa, but see, it has a solid  4k difference btwn, 3660 and 6600.....



			
				allajunaki said:
			
		

> 3. Yes I was talking of without Bill peice.. and frankly I dont need warranty coz, apart from Panasonic GD68, not a single cell broke down on me (GD68 was Treated really bad by on of the shop keepers, Internal Antenna worked out loose).


well.. "people" who can spend money on 5-6 mobiles neednt worry abt warranty. but 90% mobile users (atleast in India) can afford to buy only 1.. and its a big loss if they damage it



			
				allajunaki said:
			
		

> 4. No it doesnt have FM. But frankly I HATED chennai's Radio when i was in Chennai (hate the 'dappan kooth' music) . And when i came back to mumbai after 2 years of Chennai Life , I find the only english Radio Station GO FM was now playing 'tere pyar' , ' dewane' ...blah.. Hindi Sterotype).  So for the past 2-2.5 years My ada is my Creative Muvo 128MB of whatever u want in .wma or .mp3... (before that was my Sony Discman did the job). So Not Having an FM was a treat for me, coz i Hate it (moreover FM radios can be obtained for 100 bucks or less.. )


yes, FM radio can be got for almost 50rs in chennai.

Well We chennai people love chennai radio.. Radio Mirchi & Suryan FM are really Hot here.. 'Dappan Kooth'? funny.. haven't u heard good tamil songs? in that case we have 'dappan kooth' in hindi and also english.. english dappan kooths dont come till India.. In hindi u urself know better..  And coming to the need for FM radio, well its another form of entertainment for us.. Its NOT you who sets how important FM Radio is for others.. 
dude it all depends like wht kinda music u want to listen to...., i like two stations "radio mirchi" and fm rainbow" , i agree it is more of "dappan kooth' music", most of them are tamil film based....



			
				allajunaki said:
			
		

> 5. and yeah Not havin FM radio is big minus point for ya...? Get this.. Selective Call accepting (Reject all calls except the ones from the list.. Useful for Nap Profile , and maybe for business ppl in meeting profile).
> a Functional and Useful Voice recorder.


u can do this in Nokia phones using 'Black List SOftware'



			
				allajunaki said:
			
		

> and 16k Colour (not 4096) and 128x160 Pixel display, a Much superior SMS management (Though slower, but l33t sms'er like me ,rarley wait for the phone). A call Log that has two types of display.. Theme manager (like 6600's), Bluetooth (and Gaming over bluetooth me and my sis Play five stones and Golf all the time). and Sexier design(Highly subjective though everyone i know loves it), 32 tone polyphonic (against 4-tone), and Dual Processor setup that leaves Phone fully operatable even when u are making a call or doing something else...
> Oh BTW i was comparing T610 to simlarly priced 7250i(which is 500-1000 bucks more)...


ok,
7250i has 4mb memory,T610 has 2mb memory and besides having a FM radio...and see the design 7250i is much better, see the keypad, it suxs.
see, 3660 costs only 11k, a 1000 bucks more and see 3660 has a 16 MB free MMC  and 3660 is a Symbian phone..
compare 3660 with T610, shall we?



			
				allajunaki said:
			
		

> Pls dont make FM radio as the next big thing,maybe it is for you, but not me... (MP3 Players are the next big thing ,seen an iPod or Creative Zen Exra??  ).. In a month @ most 1hr of content (mostly 20mins, when my Car Audio plays FM when my mom's around in my car, and she rarley sits in my car..she cant handle my Music tastes  ).


dude, for u FM radio, may not be a big deal, but i am verymuch interested..., we have 6 FM stations in chennai...., dude, are u trying to tell i see only the mp3 players and FM radios in mobile phones only?
if i get a Fm radio with a nokia, then , ok,; if not, i need not be sad...., FM radios are a added advantage.


----------



## frostt (Nov 21, 2004)

SmoothCriminal said:
			
		

> frostt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok dude...wht u r confused abt is due to the second link that u have given here that specifies seies 40 OS as(as specified in the nokia forum) symbian 40....

Where as series 40 phones are basic OS phones.....symbian phones are series 60 and series 80 phones....


----------



## vysakh (Nov 21, 2004)

i dont have a mobile still SE gets my vote. 
SE is trailing behind by 1 vote(24-23)


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 21, 2004)

frostt said:
			
		

> SmoothCriminal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh.. dude.. have u seen 7250i phone? series 40 aren't symbian phones it seems very funny.. See, as i said im not gona reply to ur posts.. Its just waste of time.. Coz u r making some really blind posts..


----------



## allajunaki (Nov 21, 2004)

Dr. Grudge, Listen dude, I love some of the Tamil Songs (Roja is my all time Favorite , apart from one song in Maymadham and few others) . But i listen to em in my Muvo anyways.. 
Yeah I know Suryan and Mirchi ('its hot machi'), coz i was livin in chennai when they launched these.... But thanks, No thanks, Its just plain prefrence.. I like to pick my own music... (I just hate radio, no stations cater my interests.. Maybe my taste dont match with others, But oh well I aint complaining, I still have my muVo)..
and yeah.. Ur exp. maybe bad with Other brands..
But Mine and My friend's had good Exp. (except for the Guy who had T100, yeah that phone should be burried, hate SE for Releasing that and slew of other stupid ones like T105, and T200 ). 
and dude dont even tell me about Hindi Songs.. Pathetic.. Most of the Tamil movies have @least 1 Good Soundtrack (not manmadha raasaa type  ), Hindi , rarely they have good music, and Most of em are by Mr. A. R. Rehman only...

Im sorry for going off topic and posting this, But just to clear things up and to tell u guys that i dont Stereo Type things..

And Yeah, Real Competition for 6600, Get a P800.. Sure it has only 4096 Color screen.. But use it, and Nokia's Will be buried..  , U have 'installable apps' and superb opera Browser and Amazing flexiblity of touch screen .. Man, I put some music videos in my dad's phone and its huge bad a s s 3xx X 2xx Screen , in full screen mode looks Amazing + Sound is also LOUD!! Lovely.. I can only imagine How P900 dudes are lookin at this post and laughing....


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 21, 2004)

allajunaki said:
			
		

> But i listen to em in my Muvo anyways..


u mean to say u dont listen to radio in ur mob, even it had onE? mobs with radio offers a complete package ur my phone as far as i am concerned.



			
				allajunaki said:
			
		

> Yeah I know Suryan and Mirchi ('its hot machi'), coz i was livin in chennai when they launched these.... But thanks, No thanks, Its just plain prefrence.. I like to pick my own music... (I just hate radio, no stations cater my interests.. Maybe my taste dont match with others, But oh well I aint complaining, I still have my muVo)..


ok, dude , u seem to know more abt all the happenings in chennai, how long where u here dude?how come u were here?where r u now?

and btwn, _radio mirchi, semma hot machi!_

and regarding the taste, each one of us have different taste, and we have to respect others opinion, ok no use arguing over taste,( "thapan koothu" and others)



			
				allajunaki said:
			
		

> and dude dont even tell me about Hindi Songs.. Pathetic.. Most of the Tamil movies have @least 1 Good Soundtrack (not manmadha raasaa type  ), Hindi , rarely they have good music, and Most of em are by Mr. A. R. Rehman only...


arrey, hindi songs are good, see _veer zaaar, swades( ok, AR rehman), and dhoom had "dhoom machaley" ; khakee had "aisa jadoo"; rakt had " one love" ; and other songs,infact i like  hindi song more than tamil ones_
there are all times fav, in hindi songs,too.



			
				allajunaki said:
			
		

> Im sorry for going off topic and posting this, But just to clear things up and to tell u guys that i dont Stereo Type things..


ok, there are many threads , which i dont want to tell, which runs offtopic only(atleast 60%) , we shall continue this in pm or a small section here in the post itself, ok coming back to topic....



			
				allajunaki said:
			
		

> and yeah.. Ur exp. maybe bad with Other brands..
> But Mine and My friend's had good Exp. (except for the Guy who had T100, yeah that phone should be burried, hate SE for Releasing that and slew of other stupid ones like T105, and T200 ).


dude, i was the one who had the T100, and i sold it for a mere 900rs, which i had purchased for 3.2k, and even T230 is not good, my friend had that...and he also had to sell( for a low amount    )



			
				allajunaki said:
			
		

> And Yeah, Real Competition for 6600, Get a P800.. Sure it has only 4096 Color screen.. But use it, and Nokia's Will be buried.. , U have 'installable apps' and superb opera Browser and Amazing flexiblity of touch screen .. Man, I put some music videos in my dad's phone and its huge bad a s s 3xx X 2xx Screen , in full screen mode looks Amazing + Sound is also LOUD!! Lovely.. I can only imagine How P900 dudes are lookin at this post and laughing....


see, the price of 6600 and P800, 6600 costs only 15k, in chennai. 
we can put 'installable apps' , in 6600 as well, 6600 has a real one player and all other stuff, like a remote control, cheat voice and all.
dont compare 6600 and P800 , see the price difference, dude....


----------



## tuXian (Nov 23, 2004)

A combo of both will mean a path breaking product


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 23, 2004)

tuxian said:
			
		

> A combo of both will mean a path breaking product


wht are u talking abt, a combo of wht?
SE and nokia? 
are in in good state of mine while u posted?
erricsson is already in pact with sony for the past 2 yrs.

will even linux and windows will be a deadly combo?


----------



## frostt (Nov 23, 2004)

tuxian said:
			
		

> A combo of both will mean a path breaking product



i think what he means..is that as u can  get pc's assembled with components of ur choice. in that ways if 1 was able to combine cellphones it wuld be gr8


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 24, 2004)

*even this does not make sense!*



			
				tuxian said:
			
		

> A combo of both will mean a path breaking product





			
				frostt said:
			
		

> i think what he means..is that as u can  get pc's assembled with components of ur choice. in that ways if 1 was able to combine cellphones it wuld be gr8


It sounds great , but this has a small problem!

1. most phone accesories suit a particular phone model only .
2. then most importantly, this type of "combo" is never heard of as far as i know.
3. as far as pc's are concerned, it has many parts and can be assembled using many parts of different company's hardware, but the same does not hold true for mobs.
4. already as i have mentioned sony is in pact with erricson, so now u think it will be sony nokia erricsson?


----------



## guru (Nov 24, 2004)

what about sony T610 ?


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 24, 2004)

guru said:
			
		

> what about sony T610 ?


as far as i am concerned, it is not a good phone over all, it might have many features and give value for money but , it is not a good phone according to me!


----------



## Jazzrulz (Nov 24, 2004)

says who? the se t610 is a very good phone. its offers  bluetooth, ir , 65 k colors and much much more all at a low price of less than 9k. ok its quite sluggish and might get stuck at times, but still its the best sub 9k phone around


----------



## Abhijit_T (Nov 24, 2004)

The SE T610/30 is the best and most popular phone ever
It comes as close to the perfect phone as possible


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 24, 2004)

ok here's why...

one thing needs to be clear...

1.SE phones do not come with 2 yr warranty and 1yr insurance
2.SE phones do not get as much money as nokia do , when u want to resell it.
3.SE phones has a lot of software problems and signal reception problems.
and besides
4.nokia allows changeble covers
5. nokia has beter service centres (nokia care) 

also see this:


			
				Jazzrulz said:
			
		

> ok its quite sluggish and might get stuck at times





			
				nixcraft said:
			
		

> T630 has some software problem, i sold that one and got N6230 (16K) quite good one comes with 32MB MMC and tons of stuff. If you can get that one go for Nokia. Sony got software problem and you may need to send it for upgradtion. Also bluetooth is good to share files btw lappy and mobile so go for Bluetooth



and one doubt i have...
wht is the difference betwn, 610 and 630?


----------



## Abhijit_T (Nov 24, 2004)

Sony Ericsson Boasts World's Most Respected Consumer Goods 


Business: 23 November 2004, Tuesday. 

Sony Ericsson swept the first price in the category "World's Most Respected Consumer Goods" in the annual global report " World's Most Respected Companies." 

The "World's Most Respected Companies" is an annual global report which is researched by PricewaterhouseCoopers and analysed by Financial Times writers. 

Sony Ericsson also ranks second of Best for innovation and swept the 21st place among the world's most respected companies. 

World's most respected companies survey is the seventh such annual global survey of corporate reputation conducted jointly by PricewaterhouseCoopers and the FT. The research draws on the views of nearly 1,000 CEOs across 25 countries and a selected cross-section of fund managers, non-governmental organizations (NGOs) and media commentators. 

The aim is to show which companies are truly setting the pace in building reputational capital. 


*www.novinite.com/view_news.php?id=41835

SE Rocks!!


----------



## Intruder (Nov 24, 2004)

*Sony Ericsson menu is screwed up*

Always Nokia, till this time, 
for the service price quality of signal reception.....ucant find better navigation in Than the Nokias

I Have found MOtorola with max no of signal reception problems
Samsung may have all innovative technology .. to say have the best display on cell till now.and may colsely compete Nokia 

Sony Ericsson is just an insect goodfornothing eeeeks dont say abt it !


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 25, 2004)

@Abhijit_T, are u posting the same post here and then in the other thread?
SE might be the world most respected cosumer goods but that doesnt have to do anything with mobs (as far as i am concerned)



			
				Intruder said:
			
		

> Sony Ericsson is just an insect goodfornothing eeeeks dont say abt it !


he he  , more nokia fans!


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 25, 2004)

Abhijit_T said:
			
		

> The SE T610/30 is the best and most popular phone ever
> It comes as close to the perfect phone as possible



Hm.. I guess u cant call any phone as the best ever.. it all depends on time.. Well.. may be u think T610 is good.. What if u get a new SE phone with all features of 610 plus some newer featres?.. Infact T610 is a basic one, wid basic 'rich' features.. anyway in that way, well. i'd call 7600 as the best phone i've seen, thou i dnt say its the best evr..


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 25, 2004)

people , u all say that nokia has a similar type, see even SE has T100/105, and T610/630.

wht is the difference btw 610 and 630?


----------



## Hexus (Nov 26, 2004)

*SONY* all the way!


----------



## SmoothCriminal (Nov 26, 2004)

Hmm i guess T630 has a TFT display which is far better than T610's STN display..


----------



## swatkat (Nov 26, 2004)

How about Panasonic?Are'nt they good?They are the specialists in bonsai phones.


----------



## frostt (Nov 26, 2004)

panasonic phones arent that bad...but we r discussing abt nokia and SE here....


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 26, 2004)

Yeah my choice is go for SE


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 26, 2004)

hmm, it is 50-50% now.

definetly in my opinion, samsung phones are better than panasonic.i actually like their adds( bipasha basu comes in it!) only.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 26, 2004)

hmm, the 200th post for this hot topic!

______________________
do you know that nokia has launched 7260, which is a upgrade of 7610?
but i am not clear abt this.


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 26, 2004)

Guys and girls stop discussing about other phones here!!!!! Nokia and SE only Plzzzzz


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 29, 2004)

rakesh_1024 said:
			
		

> Hey My SE T630 hanged 8 times since my last post
> Not good when memory is almost full.


this is the first time i am comming across such a problem, when memmory was full!

another user of T610 .... listen to wht he says...



			
				Jazzrulz said:
			
		

> its quite sluggish and might get stuck at times


and i used to have T100, and atleast once in two days it gets hanged.


----------



## frostt (Dec 1, 2004)

well the6600,ngage isnt afar frm these hanging problems as well....

Start a BT transfer ...then just cancel the transfer from the sending phone..and the 6600,ngage will hang....smtimes i have even seen them crash.....


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 1, 2004)

frostt said:
			
		

> well the6600,ngage isnt afar frm these hanging problems as well....
> 
> Start a BT transfer ...then just cancel the transfer from the sending phone..and the 6600,ngage will hang....smtimes i have even seen them crash.....



that is becoz, if u have a  lot of softwares , installed in the phone...

SE phones do get hanged, not only if they softwares( i think,we cant install or use any softwares in a SE phone ),but otherwise too.
but this fellow has even when his memoery is full ( 8 times the phone had hung since 24 hours! )


----------



## Wizard (Dec 1, 2004)

WOW 

.. 28 Votes vs 28 Votes ..


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 1, 2004)

It's not only SE, every phones gets hanged, I have seen Nokia 6600 hang too, to solve it all one had to do was to remove the battry for 5 mins & place it back

Even my fone used to hang, but I strongly recomend going for a firmware upgrade if available, ASAP, it solved my phones hanging problem


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 1, 2004)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> It's not only SE, every phones gets hanged, I have seen Nokia 6600 hang too, to solve it all one had to do was to remove the battry for 5 mins & place it back
> 
> Even my fone used to hang, but I strongly recomend going for a firmware upgrade if available, ASAP, it solved my phones hanging problem


u dint get me properly, i said, this happenes more in case of SE than nokia.



			
				Wizard said:
			
		

> .. 28 Votes vs 28 Votes ..


  , it is 30 - so now


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (May 2, 2005)

Well... All you se fans should visit www.esato.com. That site is full of SE maniacs! This is my first post here. SE rules!! Nokia aint bad. The only good phones that nokia make are the cheap s60 devices. S40 sucks! Btw i currently use a nokia series 60 so guys, i ain't biased. But from my experience, se phones are much better built and have excellent service. Heck! you can even upgrade your SE phones firmware online....albeit for selected models.


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (May 2, 2005)

Just noticed that this thread was dormant for a while!


----------



## futuristically_ancient (May 2, 2005)

welll..........NOKIA RULEZ!!!!!

no comparison watsoever!


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (May 2, 2005)

Give some reasons m8! I find nokia menu structure somewhat stupid. A simple task as choosing a wallpaper for the standby screen is a bit tricky.


----------



## drgrudge (May 2, 2005)

Lol, Wh!Zk!D, then i can tell a hell lot of limitations of SE, which i have done before in this thread. Take and look and quote back if u want to argue...


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (May 2, 2005)

@dr so you admit there's a problem changing wallpaper on a nokia phone eh? Lol!


----------



## drgrudge (May 2, 2005)

No, where did i admit? It's may be difficult but thats not a problem


----------



## stalin (May 3, 2005)

Nokia is more user friendly and menus are much faster than Sony Erricsson. Lot of games, java program, themes can download for nokia than sony Erricsson.


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (May 3, 2005)

In series 40 phones like 6610, you have to get in to "settings" to hear tones! If you go to the gallery and try to hear them, you gotta press start everytime you wanna hear the tone!


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (May 3, 2005)

Java games are java games. They are not limited to a certain manufacturer. A java game which can be played on a nokia can be equally played well on an Se phone too which supports java. And there are loads and loads of sites which contain themes for SE. And some guys mentioned here the support for innumerable apps for s60 phones. Tell me how many of you use legal versions of the app? I've come across very very few dudes who use legal software on their series 60 devices.


----------



## drgrudge (May 3, 2005)

Wh!Zk!D said:
			
		

> A java game which can be played on a nokia can be equally played well on an Se phone too which supports java.


So can u mention some SE phone which supports java? 




			
				Wh!Zk!D said:
			
		

> And some guys mentioned here the support for innumerable apps for s60 phones. Tell me how many of you use legal versions of the app? I've come across very very few dudes who use legal software on their series 60 devices.


Hmmm, in that case, windows is very popular and most of us dont buy it, do we? See a thread on this subject and it got a poll too..., just see that and come. 

The case is that we can get and use a lot of java games, and not that are we using a legal copy or a pirated copy....


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (May 3, 2005)

Hmmm.. The t610, 630, k500, k300, k700, s700 all support java games.


----------



## Nemesis (May 3, 2005)

OK, three things:

1) Why was this thread bumped up after all these months?
2) Wh!Zk!D, don't make double posts. Say whatever you have to in the same post.
3) Absolutely no flaming here. Keep the thread clean.


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (May 3, 2005)

1) I hadn't noticed this was an old thread. Didnt bother to look when the last post was posted. 2) Double posts won't happen again! The double posts earlier were due to the fact that i'm posting from a mobile phone so have some problem editing my posts. 3) I won't flame here. 4) Now, lets get back on topic!


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 3, 2005)

First of all Nokia rules..............

Now let me share a trivia about Nokia.
Before 1989, Nokia was not the name of the company. They used to sell food items. They were the no.1 packaged food sellers in their country. But then things changed midway 1989-1990 and the company bankrupted. All officials started resigning and the company was about to complete legal formalities befor shutting down. Just then a young boy aged 25-26 came for a job. The comapny refused stating its present condition. The boy said,"Please make me the CEO of this company for some time and if I could not save your company I will leave it on my own." The company agreed.

Within 2 years comapny recovered. They stopped their food buisness and ventured into telecom sector as it had just started blooming and worked on new reseach areas. Within 3 years Nokia registerd more than 100 patents ad now is the no.1 seller of Mobiles in the World.

Correct me anywhere i am wrong. I depended on my sharp memory for this which i read some years back.

*And what happened to that youth. He is the present Chairman of Nokia Inc.*

It is for you to decide the truth...............


----------



## chinmay (May 3, 2005)

damn man....i see 35 ppl voting for sony erricsson...guys r u off ur mind...hv u ever seen a single se repair or care outlet...n u can geta nokia care in every area(atlst in delhi)....the only phone i like in se is k500i...but den if it gets screwed u r fuc***.....service aft sale of se is "NEGLIGIBLE" compared to nokia....nokia rocks big time dudes...it has phones for vry1(although its rates r lil premium in compared to other brands)...but den i got my n-gage exchanged twice(lol...i opened it, broke an internal chip n nokia gave me a brand new piece...dis happened twice...lol)


----------



## Nemesis (May 3, 2005)

ROFL!!!!!
@navjotsingh: That was the funniest corporate history ever!!! Here, read this to see why I'm laughing:

*nokia.com/nokia/0,6771,32884,00.html


----------



## icecoolz (May 3, 2005)

HAHAHAHA! MAnt that was too funny !!! Sorry Nemo but I liked navjots corp history much better...lol!!!


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (May 3, 2005)

Yes. There is a dearth of SE service centres. But for heavens sake, Nokia has been around for ages! Keep in mind that Se is only four years old! The fact that SE has been able to grab the attention of nokia users in such a short period of time speaks volumes of its capabilities. Also, it is a much smaller company. It can't churn out new models every week like nokia. Also, from my experience, their service has been excellent. There are two service centre agents for SE- accel and salora. Accel has a better reputation.


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 3, 2005)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> ROFL!!!!!
> @navjotsingh: That was the funniest corporate history ever!!! Here, read this to see why I'm laughing:
> 
> *nokia.com/nokia/0,6771,32884,00.html





			
				icecoolz said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHA! MAnt that was too funny !!! Sorry Nemo but I liked navjots corp history much better...lol!!!



Thanx......

Now I plan to write a few more.


----------



## Shikhar (May 3, 2005)

I was buying SE K700i but then had a look at the memory 41MB seemed good at this stage but what about the future. Then thought for a while and finally decided to buy Nokia 6600 as it has a MMC card slot.
About the lack of MP3 player I have already downloaded a freeware MP3 player for Nokia 6600. But still Nokia 6600 's look is nothing in front of Se 700i

One question guys I have installed a few games on my mobile using the Nokia pc suite (on the MMc card). But now I want to remove it , any ideas as to how it can be uninstalled completely.


----------



## drgrudge (May 3, 2005)

LOL@ navjotjsingh , that was funny.. *us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons6/24.gif


@ Wh!Zk!D, there is only one SE service center in chennai whereas Nokia has 13.


----------



## lighthouse911 (Oct 30, 2005)

hmm well I had the bitter experience of visiting a nokia care centre in bangalore and returning very dissapointed(went to get FW upgraded)

The same thing happened when I visited Se centre to get K500i upgraded

So it seems that service of both the companies is worst.It actually depends more on the firm runin those centres


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 30, 2005)

^^ 
It's a old thread man  

_Moved here_


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 30, 2005)

I don't know where U guys live, but there are 3 SE service centers here in Lucknow for SE, with one situated only 3 km away from my home

I myself, m using a K700i, & don't regret it, although it only has 41 MB, but thatâ€™s enough for me, & maybe for many people, how many people actually go & buy a higher capacity memory card, only a few who desperately need it, 6600 is old & Fat, even W550i is better in looks


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 30, 2005)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> I don't know where U guys live, but there are 3 SE service centers here in Lucknow for SE, with one situated only 3 km away from my home


See chinnu's post and mine, we live in Delhi and Chennai resp. and still there are not enough SE service centeres, plz dont tell that your SE phone wont get damaged/repaired.  
You are lucky that you have a SE center near your home, everyone may not be lucky as you are. 





			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> I myself, m using a K700i, & don't regret it, although it only has 41 MB, but thatâ€™s enough for me, & maybe for many people, how many people actually go & buy a higher capacity memory card, only a few who desperately need it,


Search for threads, where members ask if they can put a 1gb MMC/512mb MMC in their Nokia phones. Dont tell 41mb will be enough, and you record video's capture moments, store (and listen to) MP3s and install games (even thou many games arenot compactible with SE phones)... 
So much ppl dont buy k700i just because it dont have a extendable memory. Search the forums to see for yourself. 


Also this k700i is not a Series 60/Symbian phone, so maybe you dont need a extendable memory. 


6600 now comes with a 64mb MMC for the same price, and being a Series 60/Symbian phone and it costs less than 9.5k now. 






			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> 6600 is old & Fat, even W550i is better in looks


What even w550i looks better? 
Beauty (and likewise looks) is in the eyes of the beholder. 
You may dont like it's looks, but I like the way it looks. 
Why dont you compare the keypad of the two phones?


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 30, 2005)

i & many of my friend who are using 6600 find my phones keyboard a lot better then 6600, but again, it is subjective


----------



## lighthouse911 (Oct 30, 2005)

I agree completely with drgrudge:"U cannot say that a particular pone is beter lookin then any other phone because u find it so  every person is entitled to his own views in such matters::

Myself fr the past year I have been using 6600 and I think it looks friggin bad;I also have a K700 and I prefer the looks of K700 to 6600 but ultimately it depends on the person usin it.

actully dr u are right as far as expandable mem is concerned. If U are havin a smartphone then u are more likely to store smartmovies and other apps...... but in k700i u can store some games and some pics,that's it.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 30, 2005)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> i & many of my friend who are using 6600 find my phones keyboard a lot better then 6600, but again, it is subjective


What? 6600's keypad better than 6600's keypad?


----------



## mobilegeek (Oct 30, 2005)

This is strange .. but still possible if his friend is using other than the orignal Xpress-on cover
..
non branded are very badly made .. 
when you use the keypad the finger tips hurt..

Btw my cusion got new 6600black .. its looking good .. but its 
joystick sucks.. i dont know why my thumb hurt after using that .. 
but she doesnt have any problem with it
may be she got used to it...
and its noway near 6630's 5-way button (which is best IMO)


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Oct 30, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> gxsaurav said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U misunderstood it grudge.

He said that he and many of his friends,who are using 6600,find his(saurav's) phone's(SE k700i) keyboard better than their own phones'(which is 6600) keyboard.
In other words, 6600 user are not satisfied with its keyboard.


----------



## vishalbhatia (Oct 30, 2005)

Nokia Rules!


----------



## lighthouse911 (Oct 30, 2005)

*typo error*



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> gxsaurav said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well I agree with sneha and please do not laugh at anyone's typo error!

it is a common mistake and atleast a trusted member like you should not do it.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 30, 2005)

I knew it was a typo, I posted it in sarcasm. 
You guys dont know abt this gx, he has been flammed many times, and he posts without getting the facts right. 



Looks and shape;I can agree but keypads? We all know that Nokia makes the best keypads (or atleast IMO from the mobiles I have used)... SE phones are definetly no-no for SMS junkies. 
Their worst keypdas were in T100/105, T230 series.. the joysticky thing in the T230 prolly dont work after some 11-13 months for sure.. even T68i for that matter. 
I know these are old models and no loger available, but still their keypads are not upto the mark.


----------



## lighthouse911 (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah
well Atleast they are regular in shape::

have a look at the keypads nokia has given us in 3650,7610.and who can forget that foolish model 7210.

And you say nokia has the best keypads 

but nokia is much worse off Se. and there was a certain model called 7600 too rite.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 31, 2005)

Ok.. certainly you are fighting a losing battle in this regard. Come on dude, Nokia got atleast 10 times more model than what SE has. 
3660/3650 got a circular keypad which is not good for SMS, but as a quality and for SMS it's good (or atleast better than 90% of the SE phones). 


Atleast they try some thing different. 3660 has circular thing, 7260 has something like a snake shape, 7600/7610 to some extent like a leaf shape.N gage has something different...

 7600 is far far better than 700i's keypad, I have used that phone, it's really good, it came some time back and was the first 3g model in India, if I am not wrong. 



 If you are gonna argue Nokia's is worse , then you are mistaken and certainly biased. 
No more say on keypads,I am off this thread.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 31, 2005)

No matter what happens, no matter weather U have used SE or not, U will never admit Nokia can do a single mistake

The shape of 7610, & many other phones were the reason & I baught a K700I insted of 6600, 6600 is a fat phone admit it, anyone can say that

about being SMS junkie, again it depends, i can write on my phone as fast as U can on your phone

having 10000 models, out of which 80% are below 5K marks (value) & having only 8 quality models, I don't think there is a direct comparision


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 31, 2005)

@gxsaurav,
I happen to look into the report that you made here 


8 great models noly, can you list them? Well if you compare then there wont be even 3 models as such in SE.


----------



## Aijaz Akhtar (Oct 31, 2005)

I did not vote above, but my observation is that for low end needs, better to avoid Nokia. They are damn costly as compared to other brands -SE, Motorola et al with eqal features. But for smart phones, in fact, there are no equiivalent phones in other brands. hence Nokia rules.  I do feel that there is more of a hype associated wth Nokia, just like Intel.


----------



## lighthouse911 (Oct 31, 2005)

ok so let us close this discussion,

>>nokia makes the best smartphones

>>SE Makes the best multimedia phones

>>moto makes the best lookin phones!

>>benq makes the worst phones and now that Benq have bought seimens they will also make junk.


----------



## lighthouse911 (Oct 31, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> Ok.. certainly you are fighting a losing battle in this regard. Come on dude, Nokia got atleast 10 times more model than what SE has.
> 3660/3650 got a circular keypad which is not good for SMS, but as a quality and for SMS it's good (or atleast better than 90% of the SE phones).
> 
> 
> ...





drgrudge,I am yet to see a more biased person then u..... I also laud Nokia's effort at bringing out new models,But "snake","leaf and all are just 2 much!

and yeah I have used 7600 too and so have many other people who think it was pure junk nothin else!and I think that 700 has a great keypad much better then most nokia's!

one more think. u kno 3230. well the keypad on that model is the worst nokia has ever given>the softkeys are rigid s hell.Even moto c350 is better.............

p.s. no offence meant dude


----------



## PinKLip (Nov 1, 2005)

I love Sony Ericsson


----------



## Tapomay (Nov 1, 2005)

No NOKIA, no SE. To me it's MOTOROLA. The E398 offers best value for money, is feature rich and build quality is also great. It really rocks.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 1, 2005)

lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> drgrudge,I am yet to see a more biased person then u..... I also laud Nokia's effort at bringing out new models,But "snake","leaf and all are just 2 much!


Hmm.. I never said I am just and not biased. In terms of keypads, dont tell SE makes a better ones. They have the most awful keypads. Atleast IMHO. 


Snake/leaf model type keypads are not made keeping ypur like and taste in mind, if someone likes thwm they will continue with the same, or atleast they will avoid in their future releases. 
Beauty (and likewise looks) is in the eyes of the beholder. Never ind if you like them, see the quality.My friend has 7620 and I personally dont like the looks but the keypad make and built is good and that's the one which matter wrt this arguements. 






			
				lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> and yeah I have used 7600 too and so have many other people who think it was pure junk nothin else!and I think that 700 has a great keypad much better then most nokia's!


Again, what others and you think abt the keypads. 





			
				lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> one more think. u kno 3230. well the keypad on that model is the worst nokia has ever given>the softkeys are rigid s hell.Even moto c350 is better.............


Yeah I know abt 3230, I have done a review and posted here:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25116

*Keypads: *
It's in here that this phone fails to impresses. The keys are placed close to each other and too rigid.

Also it got no volume controls like what phones has. This keypad also reminds us of the SE phones keypads. The visibility of the keys also an issue. It's small that we might not see them. The upper row of menu softkeys is too small and rigid for comfortable usage. IT actually has two different type of keys, the control keys (at the top) and the digit/numericals keys.


However the keys are soft and gentle and well illuminated in the dark by the backlit light.


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Nov 4, 2005)

NOKIA is ahead by only 2 votes
I luv SE(not typing an essay 4 that)

and SE lovers,vote 4 SE


----------



## mobilegeek (Nov 5, 2005)

Now its ahead by 3 votes ..   .. drgrudge one more haaaaaan 

I JUST SAY NOKIA RULZ ...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 6, 2005)

i'm a hardcore sony ericsson fan! i swear by SE!

but frankly, i like the top end models of Nokia. they are serious business phones. SE has only the P900 series which are quite expensive. the low end models and mid range models of nokia are pure s**t. exhorbitantly expensive!

SE phones offer value for money anyday and are the best multimedia phones available. the only drawback is the lack of expandable memory in certain phones.


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Nov 6, 2005)

i have seen here k700i being compared to 6600.

I think k700i should not be compared to 6600 coz n6600 is smartphone and there are many things which 6600 can do and k700i cannot do.

In phone arena only looks do not matter.

Being symbian n6600 way ahead than k700i

I admit that SE makes good looking phones..

But nokia is also not that bad...

For me below 10k SE rules and i think SE way behind nokia in terms of smart phone..


Regards..


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 6, 2005)

^^ 
We are forced to compare as both cost almost the same and 6600 is a smartphone and k700i is not.


100 votes and 50-50 for both  Guys keep voting (if you have not), lets see who is the winner.


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Nov 6, 2005)

i forgot the fact that both cost the same.

if this is the case then n6600 is clear winner and k700i is waste of money...

Regards...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 6, 2005)

its not a waste of money dude. multimedia and imaging enthusiasts wil prefer SE (k700i) anyday while the more business minded ppl will perfer Nokia (6600).


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Nov 7, 2005)

Good Joke...

lol   What will imaging and multimedia enthusiasts will do when k700i gives only 41 mb and no expansion??   

And it even doesn't have a megapixel camera for the imaging and multimedia enthusiasts.


The functionality of n6600 can be increased to a great extent because it is symbian.

So once again i say that n6600 is clear winner when compared to the K700i.


Regards....


----------



## blu_6779 (Nov 7, 2005)

My take:- The k700i has a better screen, has better sound output, supports mp4, has better bluetooth (which is horribly slow on the 6600), fm radio, has a better joystick (I can't use the 6600 joystick for more than 10 mins), has a smoother OS, has a sleeker shape.

The 6600 supports OGG, has expandable memory, has lots of apps, is a smartphone.

I'll go for the k700i .


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 7, 2005)

^^
Joystick in 6600 is really good, IMO. 
Why did you not tell abt the :
bad camera pixs in the night mode? 
bad keypad? 


Atleast keypad must be good in 6600 (according to you) and you are gonna use the keypads more than the joystick.


----------



## blu_6779 (Nov 7, 2005)

I find the night pix on the k700i disgusting.  I don't know about the 6600 because i've not seen pix in the dark.  The keypads of both phones are okay for me coz I'm good with my thumbs .


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 7, 2005)

We are ahead by 2 votes(SE)


----------



## sagar_coolx (Nov 7, 2005)

can any one post the same pics.taken with diff phones {nokia and s.e.} so dat we can compare?
also i guess the sound of nokia is cra@ppy.
in 3230 it is.even the fm sounds better than mp3 {128 kbps}


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah sound in all NOKIA are shIttY.

I owned 6600 & mp3 playback sucked.
dunno abt fm as it was lacking it

And keypads........................ uke:

thats y i switcthed to k700i


----------



## sagar_coolx (Nov 7, 2005)

k 700 i has ju 1 drawback
VGA camera.


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Nov 7, 2005)

Sound in nokia 6630 and 6680 are amazing and quite good.

Regards...


----------



## kkeng (Nov 7, 2005)

sagar_coolx said:
			
		

> k 700 i has ju 1 drawback
> VGA camera.



do u thnk thats the only drawback it has?
what abt memory expansion?
mp3 player will become no use bcoz of that..


----------



## Tatti Prashad (Nov 7, 2005)

but 700i is better than 6600 nigga


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 8, 2005)

check this thread. i've posted photos clicked wid my k700i in almost all the possible modes:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31315&highlight=


----------



## Susu Ka Jal (Nov 8, 2005)

The conditions has changed

SE is winning............................


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 8, 2005)

On wat grounds r u sayin that ?

I feel that the quality of the cam on SE's r better than nokia's

Rest all depends on usage, nothing else...


----------



## SWEET SNEHA (Nov 8, 2005)

SE is leading.......................
SE is leading.........................

:happy:


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 8, 2005)

SE is better than nokia


----------



## coolendra (Nov 9, 2005)

guys i think Sony Ericsson phones rock in a sense that they offer more features at lesser price

GO SE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mobilegeek (Nov 10, 2005)

Nokia has more features .. n more reliable ... phones 

SE battery sucks ...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 10, 2005)

mobilegeek said:
			
		

> Nokia has more features .. n more reliable



i don't agree wid this! how can u say "nokia" has more features and is more reliable without mentioning which phone are we talking about and wot features are we talking about? its just like saying "intel" has more freature than "amd" and is more reliable!!!!



			
				mobilegeek said:
			
		

> SE battery sucks ...



yep, i agree. i'd rather say that SE battery is average (it lasts 1.5 dayz in my case wid normal usage)..but yeah Nokia phones' battery backup is excellant!!! lasts more than average time!!!


----------



## lighthouse911 (Nov 11, 2005)

Those who are saying nokia phones have better bat life do chack out Se K750i and s700i

both have better battlife then the "latest" nokia 6230i!

and do u know 6230i was supposed to take on K750i??

hell,it is damn funny.

by the way now a days my k700i goes fr 3-4 days with normal usage.Fr all those whi want to improve batt llife go get ur FW updated...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 11, 2005)

lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> and do u know 6230i was supposed to take on K750i??



never knew that!!!!


----------



## PinKLip (Nov 12, 2005)

SWEET SNEHA said:
			
		

> SE is leading.......................
> SE is leading.........................
> 
> :happy:



I am too


----------



## icecoolz (Nov 12, 2005)

Nokia not releasing the N90 series of phones will hit them. SE's Walkman series is already getting to be immensely popular. I was defenitely looking forward to the N series however that has been deffered. Walkman is gonna walkaway esp with the impending W900i release . Find out more here: 

*www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp?cc=in&lc=en&ver=4000&template=pp1_1_1&zone=pp&lm=pp1&pid=10333


----------



## tinku dhar (Nov 12, 2005)

hey here,

guys since i hve got nokia n-gage qd,
i still like SE coz it has got its own style and as 
it is of (SONY) its the best ...

i will go for SE

regards


----------



## .:deadman:. (Nov 13, 2005)

I luv SE

thay are the champs

and aftr SE is leading no NOKIA luver is posting

*deadman* _is back_


----------



## comrade (Nov 14, 2005)

i have no dislike for SE....
but model frm nokia such as 6600,6260,6630 are great and very much competitive to SE and better in some ways.
but low end models from nokia can no way be compared with SE's quality and performance.


----------



## bendre123 (Nov 14, 2005)

even i use nokia 6610i
i really like sony ericsson's mobile.
i think they outplayed nokia in low end model.
but in higher level model nokia have little bit edge
over SE because of variety of its model


----------



## lighthouse911 (Nov 15, 2005)

actually it is the section of "multimedia phones" where SE is the leader with w800i and all... As far as smartphones are concerned I guess nokia is better


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 16, 2005)

lighthouse911 said:
			
		

> actually it is the section of "multimedia phones" where SE is the leader with w800i and all... As far as smartphones are concerned I guess nokia is better



absolutely!! this is wot i've been saying all the time! but yes, SE phones are asthetically very pleasing!!!


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 17, 2005)

at this point of time NOKIA is the best as far as i m concerned but SE is not far behind catchin up nokia.i really love SE but nokia is more user friendly.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 17, 2005)

Aniruddh said:
			
		

> at this point of time NOKIA is the best as far as i m concerned but SE is not far behind catchin up nokia.i really love SE but nokia is more user friendly.



yes, nokia menus are more user friendly. hey buddy, we share the same name but sans a "d"!!! me called ANi tho!!


----------



## xenkatesh (Nov 17, 2005)

Nokia = good resale value, very few feature (comparing to SE) 
Sony Erricson = bad resale value , loaded with awesome features.. my choice isalways SE SE SE


----------



## the_sweet_poision (Nov 18, 2005)

nokia is my choice   because of good after sale service in north 
                  ya in looks sonyericsson is unbeatable


----------



## wiz (Nov 22, 2005)

hhmmm sonyericsson has got more votes than NOKIA,this is something unusual.Nokia is my choice but sonyericsson is catching it.


----------



## coolendra (Nov 24, 2005)

wow nice to see that Sony Ericsson is leading..........

Go SE !!!!


----------



## nirubhai (Nov 24, 2005)

i like se coz i never get bored with it. se is fun! i feel nokia very boring.
i won't say nokia is bad... nokia is good... but only as phone...
if you want more than that, look for other brands.
even moto has got good models. but personally i feel very satisfied with se!
you need to get out of the nokia mania... get out of the pond and you will see the world.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey, a query plz...

Is the new entrant (indian)
SE k600i a good buy ?
does it have mem expansion ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 25, 2005)

i personally don't like the design. its got 33mb internal memory but no expansion possible!


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 26, 2005)

yea infra red right k600 looks pathetic.no it dont have a expansion.
 @infra even me called ANNI .


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 26, 2005)

thnx for the info !  helped, was considering buying it...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 26, 2005)

well dude, but a k750i instead putting in a bit more. k600i is sheer waste of money. i mean tho features are good, good cam and great audio quality but the price aint justified!


----------



## spidyweb (Nov 27, 2005)

what would u say abt Se K750i?
witin 18k,its got everythin'
like u say what u need it l provide(it has provided so tht u cnt say "yeh dil mange more")
and think abt the accessories it provides
NOKIA cant provide it in the near future in tht price


----------



## escape7 (Nov 27, 2005)

Nokia has a better battery life & an easy to use interface (my personal experience). I find the camera of nokia better but the sound quality of se phones (later ones) are good.


----------



## nirubhai (Nov 28, 2005)

escape7 said:
			
		

> Nokia has a better battery life & an easy to use interface (my personal experience). I find the camera of nokia better but the sound quality of se phones (later ones) are good.


totally disagreed on the camera point. please prove with reference.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 28, 2005)

i agree SE is always ahead in the multimedia field and the cam quality on similar category phones of nokia.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 4, 2005)

@ infra_red_dude

Things were in favour of SE until now. The newer series from Nokia like 6630,3230,6680 nd 6681 is superior in image quality(of cam). They have better reception nd more flexibility in software field. 
Only K750i nd W800i can match up with Nokia in terms of  Camera.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 4, 2005)

hmmm kinda. but comparing the phones, 6630 has a 1.3mp cam so does 3230. compare them wid the equivalent contender thats the s700i and you find that audio quality on s700i is better than any of those.

compare 6600 and k700i and theres simply no comparison on the multimedia front. k700i's cam is better. 6680/1 are good competators for the k750i while there's no comparison for w800i (tho its the same as k750i wid some tweaks). compare 6610i and T610 and you find t610 is better. compare k50xi and there you haf it...no phone in the same category from nokia...

i still say that only the high end phones from nokia are worth their buck. audio and camera are, yes, dramatically improved. but for lower end phones...its simply not worth it... but the best of the lot is the N6630. i  just love this phone..got really decent features except for the fact that there's no built in FM.

yeah of corz the mid range phones from SE from the "memory effect"!!!  ...no expandable memory....


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 4, 2005)

dear nokia fanatics...plz checkout latest compairisn between se n nokia....se kicked nokia in price, style, featers n cam quality
se offers 2mp camera for just round 17k..where nokia goes beyond 30k look for urself.
cheers


----------



## lighthouse911 (Dec 4, 2005)

he he, I stringly disagree with Nokia fans who tell nOKIA IS BETTER THEN se IN CAMERA.iT IS NOT. 

I have the w800i and it incidentally takes better pics then the "CARl Zeiss" equipped N90.


----------



## nirubhai (Dec 4, 2005)

@aravind_n20
again!.... prove with reference... just don't make it ur choice. i havn't seen any site supporting ur statement!


----------



## Ablenwill (Dec 5, 2005)

I think SE gives lot in low price but lacks practicality if u have seen then P900 dont have realplayer installed by default n also not sure if it supports. Where in nokia is giving some quality stuffs preinstalled on its phone. U cant compare t610 with 6610i as later one is just upgraded wit cam for name n t610 is full product I have used both n t610 is undoubtly winner but lacks memory also its audio and charger pin sucks. Also SE doesnt support all the audio format supported by Nokia also many application n games r available for Nokia wherein less for SE but not aware about the new models. It seems like Nokia is Wintel and SE is amd+linux. Its upto individual what u want and how much u can pay. Both are good company with various good product.


----------



## aadipa (Dec 5, 2005)

Being a J2ME programmer i can definitely say that SE phones are better than most popular Nokia phones in term of processor speed, audio format support, (Nokia S40 needs OTT while SE can play MIDIs which are much better), and general operational speed.

Similarly Nokia S60 phones, even the owners will agree, are slower than similar SE phones.

Don't compare Pxxx with other phones coz they are not just a phone but a PDA and Nokia don't even offer a PDA 

EDIT: Oops Nokia has a PDA, S90 phones, now compare


----------



## icecoolz (Dec 5, 2005)

yea but the S90 phones are ridiculously expensive. And the specs are similar to the W800i anyways. Except that you have a memory slot which is expandible to 4GB. Does not warranty a 37K price tho. I thought they would be much more competitively priced.


----------



## nirubhai (Dec 5, 2005)

Ablenwill said:
			
		

> It seems like Nokia is Wintel and SE is amd+linux.


Now you are talking! But still SE is much more easier than Linux.

Nokia is popular only because it has wide range of models especially the cheaper ones. But, Nokia is way behind SE & others in the multimedia range.

SE plays even lowest bitrate mp3 songs with optimum quality! (which is of the size of .rm files) just try it with Nokia and you will know. Windows has in-built support for mp3 & not for .rm files. So users can copy the mp3 files they listen on their PC without converting.

The PC application that Nokia bundles is a headache till you connect successfully.

SE supports J2ME games & applications.
And the most important thing I noticed is most Nokia phones with BT are infected by some virus! Just turn on your BT and roam around in public. Every 5 minutes you get virus files. SE gets unmatched security that Java offers.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 5, 2005)

well thing why SE stick to their propriety OS is they don't wanna depend on anyone else for anything! look at the memory storage! you won't find any SE phone wid memory slot that supports SD/MMC!!! they want users to use Memory Stick/pro/duo!

well in a way this is bad coz then portability is affected! but nevertheless i haf been and even in future be an SE fan....! SE rulezzzzzz!!!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 5, 2005)

The Ngage which is priced as low as 7.5 k has expandible memory and bluetooth and features of high end phone(but no cam). SE has no models at that price range to compete.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 6, 2005)

yeah? the t610 has 65k color screen, camera, bluetooth, IR but no expandable memory and its prices under 6.5k!!!


----------



## nirubhai (Dec 6, 2005)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> well thing why SE stick to their propriety OS is they don't wanna depend on anyone else for anything!


nokia does have its propritery OSs. SE or nokia, uses symbian for smartphones.



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> you won't find any SE phone wid memory slot that supports SD/MMC!!! they want users to use Memory Stick/pro/duo!


because its their product. and most sony products (digicams etc.) use same memory cards. so in one way, Memory Stick/pro/duo is compatible with all sony products.



			
				aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> SE has no models at that price range to compete


sony has playstation.....

hehehehe kiddin...
yes, SE does not have a gaming cell.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 6, 2005)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> yeah? the t610 has 65k color screen, camera, bluetooth, IR but no expandable memory and its prices under 6.5k!!!


Don't compare T610 and N gage/QD. T610 is an old phone. One of  my friend had that, the joystick thing was broken and we had to replace it. We went to SE center (only one in Chennai, AFAIK) he said there are no "parts" to replace it. Eventually we went o to buy Nokia 6230i the next day. 
The keypad are worst in the T series of SE phones (T630,610,100,230,105,etc...). 

I believe, now they are developing another model of the same N Gage type and will be out by next year.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

nokia has got the best interface among all fons .. i used it and i m crazy of it..

i used erricsion in early days .. it was also good but not as nokia..

one prb with nokia is that they are releasing so many of mobile its hard to remember the each one's no ..!!!!

and nokia phones are so many so u will became general among all .. not different to flaunt..

whatever but i vote for nokia..


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 7, 2005)

grgrudge:


> Don't compare T610 and N gage/QD



ok then compare it with K700i priced little higher then QD comes with FM, cam with recording, bluetooth, infra, 65k screen n internal memory....



> The keypad are worst in the T series of SE phones



Well thats surprising....i used T100 for 4 yrs with all accidents like falling off table etc., eventually even went off my running bike but i still see it work with all bruises on....u mite hv had some technical problem wit dat...ya on d contradictory i do agree that nokia are more durable than any other...but off all....se can also take hammering of daily life atleast....

i had always wanted for nokia but ultimately had to settle wit SE as my budget always showed me better option as SE.

for eg:- i went to get 3220, saw new K300i much-much better than 3220 wit almost same price....again went for 3230 but came wit K750i...again big difference....earlier was going for 3315(not sure) n came out wit t100.

so u see here SE has always wat we want in terms of price, features etc. its just we hv to realise d fact.....just like amd took over intel but indian ppl took time to realise it...they will take time to realise wat se is offering them than nokia....try d following site-

www.gsmarena.com (latest reviews n compairisns)

cheers[/img]


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 7, 2005)

speedyguy said:
			
		

> > The keypad are worst in the T series of SE phones
> 
> 
> 
> Well thats surprising....i used T100 for 4 yrs with all accidents like falling off table etc., eventually even went off my running bike but i still see it work with all bruises on....u mite hv had some technical problem wit dat...ya on d contradictory i do agree that nokia are more durable than any other...but off all....se can also take hammering of daily life atleast....


No dude, you got me wrong. All I wanted to say is , SE phones have bad keypad and not for SMS junkies like mine. The joystick is not the type I am confortable.. ie compare 6600's and T230/630's joystick. I am not comparing the quality, but the built and ergonomics involved.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 7, 2005)

well T610 has one of the best laid out keypads! i actually don't like k700i's keypad!

and 6600's joystick is quite hard whereas the t610's joystick is slick! i don't like k700i's joystick either!


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 8, 2005)

so wat type do u like.....kiddin

newez as far as k700i is concerned its quite gud....though varies wit ppls demand....ya 6600 is quite hard comparatively....infact its very large sized so not very comfy wit operation as far as user friendly is concerned....7610 is a gud alternative.
cheers


----------



## aryayush (Dec 10, 2005)

If any Nokia fan here an show me a Rs. 7,000+ Nokia phone that has a fast interface then I will agree that Nokia is better than SE. But that is not possible. More later.


----------



## moshel (Dec 11, 2005)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> well T610 has one of the best laid out keypads! i actually don't like k700i's keypad!
> 
> and 6600's joystick is quite hard whereas the t610's joystick is slick! i don't like k700i's joystick either!



i agree with u, after using the joystick of k300i, the joystick of 6600 is too hard......

anyway as for me....i love both companies for their own good features.....i am a music/game freak so i have a ngage qd which has a really "LOUD" loudspeaker and i have sony k300i which has a gr8 sound clarity....usage wise nokia is better....but the sound quality of k300i beats my nokia ngageqd in final evaluation. while playing games on ngage qd is more fun than on k300i


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 11, 2005)

aryayush said:
			
		

> If any Nokia fan here an show me a Rs. 7,000+ Nokia phone that has a fast interface then I will agree that Nokia is better than SE. But that is not possible. More later.


Plz tell me a SE EDGe phone which is available in India.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 11, 2005)

Please tell me a connection which truly supports EDGE in India! And anyways, Sony Ericsson W600i WALKMAN PHONE supports EDGE and will be available in India by the end of December, 2005.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 11, 2005)

HUTCH had downloadable Clips to be used with your EDGe phone . Also a internet connection via EDGe to browse in your PC. 
Airtel had "office" connection which gives internet connection.


----------



## .:deadman:. (Dec 11, 2005)

Anyways this mus t be the highest voted thread ever
and SE is still leading

I LUV SE


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 12, 2005)

yeah exactly!!

me too...big time SE fan...!! well actually there's no feature thats missing from the phones of either of the companies....

go SE go..!!


----------



## sagsall4u (Dec 12, 2005)

c'mon guyz .. it not in d company but the specific phone ..  sum nokia cell's are gr8 an sum SE cell's are awesome ..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 12, 2005)

SE loses out in display quality of med priced phones like k700!. N6600 at somewhat same price has bigger screen and superior image quality of scree.!!!
Nokia rocks....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 13, 2005)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> SE loses out in display quality of med priced phones like k700!. N6600 at somewhat same price has bigger screen and superior image quality of scree.!!!
> Nokia rocks....



i completely disagree wid you! the display quality of SE phones has always been its plus point! btw, 6600 display sucks! try comparing the two side by side and see hows it like.

on the brighter side, the display of N6680 is brilliant!


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 14, 2005)

just like i said earlier...nokia fans just need to realise d fact between nokia n se....i again recon u surf thru n checkout latest reveiws n comparisns....
for display i too totally disagree with fact that nokia got better display....se has beaten nokia in display, sound, cam quality n featues with price....wat else do u need....
practically....me (k300i) n my friend(n6600) snaped in daylight together d same pic...n really figured out in a large screen nokia sucked in front of pic by k300i....face was all blured in nokia...though k300i is inferior to k500i n k700i...

as far as edge is concerned....its true dat we wont get much use of it in india....airtel, hutch etc gprs connections r not gud enuf fast to cope up with edge technology....i personally found not much diff in edge n non-edge phones...infact im browsing via airtel gprs.

even till now nokia has no reply to w600i, w800i k759i close to dat price.....if ne1 can find me a nokia fone wit 2mp cam, fm, in-built i-pod, 256k display n all those features within 16-18k...then i wud consider nokia....if any1 can!

for now ppl accept d fact that se are taking over...checkout urself.

cheers


----------



## er.darshan (Dec 16, 2005)

hi guys
i have used nokia smartphone for 2 years & now i have SE K750i & i am very very satisfied with it.  it has got all the features with quality.
so nokia fans have to face the reality ....
  in sub-14k category nokia is good, but if u r spending more than this then SE is better bet....


----------



## sanzay (Feb 15, 2006)

Well the polls say it all.
SE is the best.


----------



## spidyweb (Feb 15, 2006)

*SE EDGE PHONES*



			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> [Plz tell me a SE EDGe phone which is available in India.


SE K600i-12~13k
SE W810i(PRICE NOT DECLARED YET,HOPE WUD B AROUND 25K)


SE k600i now within 10k
se w950i(no camera)
se m600i(no camera)


----------



## moshel (Feb 15, 2006)

i do agree that on the front of user friendliness and application/game availability nokia is good

but when i had to make a choice between NOKIA 6630 and SE W550i, i went for the latter one...why? the features are almost the same and 6630 has EDGE 2 but still i went for SE mainly becos of the sound quality. i own a SE K300i also and earlier had NGAGE QD. but i can see the difference in sound quality, hearing to other peoples Ring Back Tones on SE is a far better experience than nokia.

my vote for SE.....for the gr8 sound


----------



## moshel (Feb 15, 2006)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> SE loses out in display quality of med priced phones like k700!. N6600 at somewhat same price has bigger screen and superior image quality of scree.!!!
> Nokia rocks....



hey this is my real life experience, after i bought SE K300i, its joystick is so soft, that when i had a N6600 in my hand i felt the joystick was just very hard to maneuver around.
and also nokia 6600 and other phones are mostly bulky then SE.


----------



## nishant71 (Mar 13, 2006)

*k500i*

the k500i is a killer phone. i am using one and i am completely satisfied. superb is the word for it. the best sreen clarity in the world. camera ias also very good and it also supports mp3. web browser is too fast from the nokia ones. its a winner all the way...


----------



## speedyguy (Mar 13, 2006)

well k500i is gud in dat segment....but now its megapixel mania...my next fone wud certainly be megapixel...currently wit k300i...i heard dis W950i is  rocking...its got all including edge...for now w800i is rulling...

ps: can anyone tell me which is d mobile of d year 2005...i think its w800i or k750i...plz confirm

cheers


----------



## Jatin_T (Mar 13, 2006)

I remember voting when Se was laggng and i made it even at 20-20 i guess...
BTW- seems like SE has taken over from Nokia in a few segments..hope the Se service centers keep up the good name..not had to go der since my K700i has been working perfectly..even after surviving 2 accidents..hope it goes on for another 2 yrs..and then maybe i will buy one wid my own salary..

SE rocks!


----------



## suave_guy (Mar 16, 2006)

speedyguy said:
			
		

> well k500i is gud in dat segment....but now its megapixel mania...my next fone wud certainly be megapixel...currently wit k300i...i heard dis W950i is rocking...its got all including edge...for now w800i is rulling...



se W950i does not have a camera, but is has got absolutely stunning and huge touchsceen plus the walkman sound quality...

incase if ur looking for a excellent camera phone in future than wait for the release of SE K790i/800i...

rt now SE w800i/900i are the rulers...

ENjoy...


----------



## speedyguy (Mar 18, 2006)

> se W950i does not have a camera, but is has got absolutely stunning and huge touchsceen plus the walkman sound quality...



Yipes! didnt know dat dude...newez thanx fr d idea...yep i know abt w800i...currently rulling...but im surprised 950i didnt had cam...never mind my next mob will take time to come n i wud hv lotsa options to go for that time...who knows may be nokia wud come up wit a surprise package...

and coming back to this topic...im posting two images from simple vga cameras to let ppl know wat SE makes difference wit its sony cybershot technology cameras than nokia. the two pics i took them simultaneously wit normal light inside a running train....

Nokia 6600 (Price 9k)-
*img397.imageshack.us/img397/3057/image019bd.th.jpg

SE K300i (Price 6k)-
*img373.imageshack.us/img373/9223/picture015pm.th.jpg

Checkout d difference urself...
Enjoy!

CHeers


----------



## aryayush (Mar 18, 2006)

WOW! That's a HUGE difference! SE just rules, man!
And not just in the case of imaging, Sony Ericsson rules the roost in audio playback, UI responsiveness, battery life, screen quality, network strength... just about everything! I just cannot fathom any reason why a person might choose any other brand over Sony Ericsson.


----------



## True Geek (Mar 18, 2006)

well one is 101 kb
and other is 26kb

diff is obvious

U set a high setting for SE
and low for NOKIA

dont fool us


----------



## speedyguy (Mar 18, 2006)

@ True Geek:

dude if u can tell me how do i increase memory taking capacity in 6600 then plz lemme know i wud like to see if i can...

both images are 640*480 resolution....its not my fault if 6600 takes just 26kb for this pic n makes a mess of it...thats wat this cell has to offer ...elsewhere theres no such option for changing image size in 6600 whereas there r 4 modes in SE(160*120, 320*400, 640*480, 1280*960)...so check properly b4 u put ur hands on someone...



> And not just in the case of imaging, Sony Ericsson rules the roost in audio playback, UI responsiveness, battery life, screen quality, network strength



yea dude but u goofed up one thing i guess..."network strength"....i observed nokia got better strength and durability...in rest all...se rulez

cheers


----------



## True Geek (Mar 18, 2006)

i'm sorry,dint knew tht

i just thought...

ok,the its NOKIA's fault.

it suks then...


----------



## speedyguy (Mar 18, 2006)

never mind...peace brother

cheers


----------



## aryayush (Mar 19, 2006)

speedyguy, I have a W550i and my sis has an N90. Now it so happens that every so often she has grabs hold of my phone just to check whether there actually is no network or her phone is just goofing up again as it loves to do so time and again! And we regularly witness situations where my phone proudly bears the five bars of network strength and her's draws a complete (and annoying) blank. Whatsay!


----------



## Jatin_T (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah.i dont understand why some people claim SE has a low Network Strength...
I have seen my frnds 6600 getting no n/w while sony proudly shows full strenght...
One problem might be that even at 1 signal bar SE gives a much better recption, while nokia maye give flickers even at 3 bars..so its just than Se has a more responsive Bar...or i m just a big Se fan dats why..has anyone done any scientific testing?


----------



## speedyguy (Mar 19, 2006)

@aryayush: well i cant be damn sure abt this thing...may be ive witnessed these in mono basic phones like 1100, T105  etc thats why. i hv k300i n its reception is quite ok...still no scientific testing yet done...

cheers


----------



## aryayush (Mar 20, 2006)

You should give credit where it is due and it is NOT even close to the truth that Sony Ericsson suffers from any signal reception problems at all. I know you love SE and there is no need to sell it short when it doesn't deserve to be. Cheers!


----------



## speedyguy (Mar 21, 2006)

yea dude ur rite but problem i face here (and also wit SE older phones like those early K series) that they aint got expandable memory that takes to some suffering....

likewise mine, a fone wit excelent vga camera, video rec, mp3, video mpeg media player, ir n lots more shud certainly have more than 12mb memory...i really hv to stay in touch wit pc as i keep on clicking high resolution pictures etc from this cell

so that ways i prefered nokia though now SE hv finally done d job by introducing expandable slot n edge phones...they r really giving their rivals a hard time.

cheers


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 21, 2006)

I m happy that I bought K300i and not Nokia 6600 .


----------



## grinning_devil (Mar 21, 2006)

one more vote from me for SE...
been using k750i from may last year...
bought it the second day of its launch...
and its SUPERB..be it voice clarity,camera,reception....overall my hunt for a phone + mp3 player + digi camera is solved!!


----------



## PinKLip (Apr 3, 2006)

SE K700i
*img381.imageshack.us/img381/948/k00i1er.th.jpg
Nokia 6600
*img117.imageshack.us/img117/9074/66004xx.th.jpg
Both image are taken in same light condition,night mode, flash off in SE K700i.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 3, 2006)

come on man...stop comparing n6600 and k700i. everyone knows that k700i has a better cam!


----------



## grinning_devil (Apr 3, 2006)

exactly...6600 was among the top say around 3 years back!!


----------



## avinandan (Apr 9, 2006)

I think its a debate rather than a opinion poll. oh BTW I'm a SE fan.


----------



## Najesh (May 2, 2006)

Well may be that Se rules interms of multimedia but we will have 2 agree that Nokia is a Smart phone and many applications can b added in it.We can change the entire feel of Nokia phones by providing it must extra services by adding softwares in it.So i will go 4 Nokia.


----------



## Gunner (May 2, 2006)

Well, SE always do offer very interesting features. Prices are competitive too, with the range of W550i and other phones coming in. But let's face the fact - Nokia owns the market in phones. And besides, Nokia always offers better quailty and endurability. And I don't think Ericsson can compete with the N-Series ?


----------



## saiaspire (May 2, 2006)

I just brought a SE W810, man it rocks!!!!!. It's the best in everything


----------



## bapa1967 (May 3, 2006)

on any Day I will prefer SE phones over Nokia. If one observe closely All the Mid segment Nokia phones are coming with Verry low Internal Memory compared to SE Models. I mean take the case of Nokia 3220 . Tell me what is the use of a Mobile phone with a Camera with only 1.5 MB of Memory. 
I own a SE K700i and with a Internal Memory of 41 MB and with a Price Tag of Just around 8K it really is the best Mobile for me as far as Value for Money is concerned.
I don't know why but I am a loyal fan of Sony from the very beginning and will upgrade to W800 verry soon.


----------



## aryayush (May 3, 2006)

Gunner said:
			
		

> Well, SE always do offer very interesting features. Prices are competitive too, with the range of W550i and other phones coming in.


You are absolutely correct till here. 



			
				Gunner said:
			
		

> But let's face the fact - Nokia owns the market in phones. And besides, Nokia always offers better quailty and endurability.


To quote Sachin Kalbag, "_Yahaan par hamari kahaani _'offbeat'_ ho jaati hai!"_ You are wrong, my friend. Though no one can deny the fact that Nokia has always offered great quality (in physical terms) and endurability, Sony Ericsson is at par with, if not better than, Nokia. For example: When I bought my SE W550i, EVERYONE in my family criticised my choice on two grounds - they told me it was stupidity to opt for anything other than Nokia and the swivel form factor also induced them into thinking that it wouldn't be able to handle even the slightest mishandling. It's been six months now and I am glad to report that their fears have been assauged quite satisfactorily. It has already withstood more than thirty nasty falls with nothing but a very insignificant scratch on the metal part. It even fell (screen first) onto the road once, during CBSE, and nothing whatsoever happened to the display.



> And I don't think Ericsson can compete with the N-Series ?


LOL! If the N90 is anything to go by, the N-Series is just the old stuff under a new lineup and higher price tags. Every Nokia phone is a brick and slower than some of the Pentium-I PCs I have seen.


----------



## Aniruddh (May 3, 2006)

Any day nokia...it rocks..it has been quite long since i m using nokia so this time i thought of goin for SE w550..but it sux big time...infact most of the SE fone i as juz saw almost evry fone from SE in sony world..they r all crap..not worth at all...Nokia is by far the best.
My vote goes 2...still do i need to tell??
Ofcourse Nokia


----------



## Gunner (May 4, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> You are absolutely correct till here.
> 
> To quote Sachin Kalbag, "_Yahaan par hamari kahaani _'offbeat'_ ho jaati hai!"_ You are wrong, my friend. Though no one can deny the fact that Nokia has always offered great quality (in physical terms) and endurability, Sony Ericsson is at par with, if not better than, Nokia. For example: When I bought my SE W550i, EVERYONE in my family criticised my choice on two grounds - they told me it was stupidity to opt for anything other than Nokia and the swivel form factor also induced them into thinking that it wouldn't be able to handle even the slightest mishandling. It's been six months now and I am glad to report that their fears have been assauged quite satisfactorily. It has already withstood more than thirty nasty falls with nothing but a very insignificant scratch on the metal part. It even fell (screen first) onto the road once, during CBSE, and nothing whatsoever happened to the display.
> 
> LOL! If the N90 is anything to go by, the N-Series is just the old stuff under a new lineup and higher price tags. Every Nokia phone is a brick and slower than some of the Pentium-I PCs I have seen.



You're quotes are right. But you need to see beyond the door - Nokia only offers certian phones which are slow. On the average, Nokia phones beat SE. And when I talk about the durability, I am not comparing only high end phones of either companies. On the average, once again, Nokia is a tad better than sony. And the N-series has a lot more to it than just remodelling. If you really want to take a closer look, one needs to use the phone.  And no offence or arguements meant mates !


----------



## saiaspire (May 4, 2006)

Sony Ericssson Rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nokia is just a Hype around the place.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 5, 2006)

as per my opinion, specialy in low range, nokia really has a lot of marketing gimmick. Just think about 1600 &1110. no feature and they just ADS 'IT HAS TAKING ALARM'. just compare Nokia 2600,1600,1110,and such low range phones with Samsung C200,C210 C230 OR LG 2050, SE J300i, J210i, Z300 and others. just think about it, nokia's that phone has **display quality, no GPRS, no data cable support, and think about others they have 65K color GPRS, data cable support. here even people buy nokia's that *** phones. 
         ITS JUST like ''Computer matlob Intel & Phone Matlob NOKIA.'' they not even try others brands.
         Nokia don't tell you clear specification, you'll can't find any phones GPRS version officially.
        I think they can only get some GOOD marks in higher range with 3230,6630 6681 and N-series, even those phone are slow and many models are misses RADIO and , a must have feature for high range.Ya, we can add software and increase its features, but you can't add a radio, good display and other and nokia owners maximum faces datacable or BT problem just like with my 3220,and friends 3230. its connects and disconnects randomly except any cause.  
     From my experince i can tell that Nokia's signal receiving capacity decreases. my town has no SMART network. but my nearby town has SMART network, which shown me 1 or 2  signal lines on my OLD 3315. After that i bought SE T230,  its also responds averagely. But now i using 3220 and i found that it unable to found any SMART signal, even LG and SAMSUNG easily catch  SMART signal !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
               At last i can tell you guys that just checkout SE launching some great models soon. it has some smartphones also, and i loves the W300i model and wants to buy.


----------



## alekh_khanna (May 6, 2006)

SE rules..
i have a SE S700i.. rocking display.. looks like u are gaming on ur pc...one of the 1st phones to play MP3s ( its old )...
love it.. simply !!!!


----------



## Drizzling Blur (May 6, 2006)

Ericcson, Hands down anyday, Nokia will always have the creative edge and maybe technologically also, but then ultimately its Sony which concentrates more on the User point of view, everything from Styling, Options, Colours, Features are wonderfully taken care of. 

Nokia phones are really boring, apart from the fact that they are really tuff and lots of Servicing Shops are present, i really dont like them.


----------



## alekh_khanna (May 6, 2006)

Sony Ericssson Rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nokia is just a Hype around the place.

Absolutely right !!!!!


----------



## alekh_khanna (May 7, 2006)

See the latest heat urself..
*www.gsmarena.com/3mp_test_nokia_n80_se_k800-review-79.php


----------



## alekh_khanna (May 7, 2006)

SE rules.. Doubtless !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gary4gar (May 7, 2006)

nokia has a brand value & more important high resale value


----------



## speedyguy (May 9, 2006)

wow! this thread is still lasting...n going on...its been more than a mnth....newze gud going....im still voting for SE

cheers


----------



## kumarmohit (May 10, 2006)

All SE ppl 

Give me a SE reply  to upcoming Nokia N93 The featureset includes: 


*www.nseries.com/nseries/v2/media/p.../tech_specs_n93_en_AP.html?lang=en&country=AP
or the N83 which boasts 5mp cam & 4GB HDD Not cofirmed by Nokia officially)

*www.google.co.in/url?q=*www.market...D2DA2%7D&keyword=&sa=X&oi=news&ct=result&cd=1


----------



## rajasekharan (May 11, 2006)

sony all the way............................

i used sony all the way....t610, k700i, k750i........not a single complaint and works flawlessly.....

my firstphone being c300 or so from motorola.....used that for a year with no prob.....
then changed to nokia 2300 or so ....used it for a week...and discontinued cause i did not like it......then came SONY....and since then its SONY all the way....and i still love it.....


----------



## prankie (May 12, 2006)

coz u never tried a smartphone thats why u were stuck with SE....
SE phones are good, specially there UI, specially when compared with series40 nokia phones, but series60 phones frm nokia are completly different breed...
try any of 'em, u'll really like 'em....


----------



## kau_therock (May 15, 2006)

Nokia SUCKS!!!!! SE RULZ!!!!!

I currently have p990i nd this baby rocks!!!!


----------



## aryayush (May 15, 2006)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> All SE ppl
> 
> Give me a SE reply  to upcoming Nokia N93 The featureset includes:
> 
> ...





			
				GSMArena.com said:
			
		

> It (Nokia N91) is much too complicated from inside as not to make the mobile world speak and write about it. For example, we will have to wait at least a few months before a pack of applications compatible with Symbian 9.1 appears on the market. Further on, I cannot help, but once again draw your attention to the phone construction imperfections, to the 1-minute limited voice recorder, the "hard-headed" T9 dictionary, etc. Why isn't there a second camera for video calls? Why use a hard disk instead of a flash drive? Where were the Nokia designers during all these long preparation months, when the launch of Nokia N91 was constantly postponed? Where is the so longed maturity?





			
				David Polesny said:
			
		

> It has been a whole year since I first saw Nokia N91. At that moment, I was struck speechless. The futuristic N91 was so rich in features and looked so unusual that it literally took my breath away. I remember that the initial version of the phone was full of imperfections, but Nokia representatives made an official promise that the final Nokia N91 would be precisely elaborated.
> 
> Well, it appears that the year taken for improvements has hardly improved anything (*as expected*). The sliding part of the keypad does not close well, the tiny numeric keys have not changed a bit; what's worse, they do play a lot. The work of the functional keys and the joystick is not convincing, either. Why should I expect that such an expensive mobile is to be solid, firm, and precise? Because it's exactly what it should be like… (*yeah*)
> 
> ...





			
				Mark Lutonsky said:
			
		

> I have the worst words prepared for Nokia N91. It is a true monster, huge and heavy. Apparently, Nokia designers have not devoted much time to the phone's outlook. (*They never do!*) N91 looks as a paddle. (*!!LOL!!*) When opened, the sliding keypad cover is dangerously sharp. Access to the numeric keypad is not satisfying. The cover itself is difficult to be manipulated.
> 
> N91 display is more than disappointing. It looks rough, especially if compared to displays with QVGA resolution (to be found in most current high-class mobile phones). Display interface has been slightly modified, font size has been reduced. The greatest inconvenience, however, lies in the incompatibility of the new Symbian 9.1 with software applications and programs used in the current line of mobile phones.
> 
> ...


!!LOL!! To read the full review of the much hyped Nokia N91, head over to:
*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_n91-review-81.php

SO! What happened to the monster? How come it is loaded with features (and a huge price tag) and still is no better than the average Nokia phone? When there is a hype for a Sony Ericsson product, it actually delivers when it is released (the W800i being the prime example). However, the same cannot be said for Nokia.


----------



## robin345 (May 15, 2006)

My Choice for Moble Phones is Nokia ..They know how make X-Lent phones


----------



## maheswar2006 (May 18, 2006)

Sony Ericsson ..............sony Ericsson..................sony Ericsson..............sony Ericsson...........sony Ericsson...


----------



## alekh_khanna (May 18, 2006)

Sony rulez !!! No doubt abt that..... Nokia comes out with crap models.... It only tries to outshow other competitors & impress masses at large who actually either dont have sufficient knowledge abt cell phones or are to lazy to find out the best ones out there ( & therefore go with the flow )...
Sony --- Bujhaye technology ki pyass, Baaki all bakwaas.....


----------



## bunny01in (May 18, 2006)

Well I have a Nokia, however, its sound and video quality sucks. Sony Errison is far better in this. NOw if only they can better the service quality of Nokia.


----------



## Najesh (May 18, 2006)

There is only 1 thing in SE which is better then nokia is the great multimedia features,but that 2 if we r comparing Se with low range Nokia phones,i mean not              N-series.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 18, 2006)

*:::::::sony Ericsson:the Unbeatable::::::::*

if my reply here is not upto the rules of this forum please remove it. 
sorry for my harsh critic here,anybody feel heart hurting(nokia users) 
if so then ---"I AM SORRY".


                           COMPARING SE WITH NOKIA

                                           is 


                                          like 


                                      comparing



        MAC WITH A ASSEMBLED WINDOWS 95 RUNNING COMPUTER







NOKIA:


-provides large screen
-elephant size worthless phones
-cheaper down quality phones
-speed---- yeah sure to be compared to a tortoise
-design---who cares when its a elephant size phones
-Virus----well next time onwards they should include in their features as "virus infection is possible so go to a nearby service provider and get a antivirus software by paying and still we wont give a patch to the whole in our phones!"
-memory card---ok here is a simple proportion"speed of nokia phone is INVERSELY proportional to the AMOUNT of MEMORY THEY"
-SOUND QUALITITY----hear it and then u will forget listening to music hereafter

Sony Ericsson:
-provides cute little phones,because they are giving what they are meant to give ---a "cell"phone
-good handsome features
-QUALITY the BEST a company could provide!!!!
-Very RICH FEATURES
-AWESOME """"""SPEED""""""
-tomorrows technology in their cell phones
-design---all the cutes ones from them except for w800
-virus----sorry we(sony eric) dont know wht it is !!!!(please go and ask nokia)
-memory card "speed of SE phone is DIRECTLY or EQUALLY proportional to the AMOUNT of MEMORY THEY"
-SOUND QUALITY----hear them and u will never let down those two little ear phones ever.....execellent quality,cant compare with any other phones

even nokia users know that thier phones are worthless and shouldnt be compared to the GODly Sony Ericsson....

WELL THERE IS LOADS TO COMPARE BUT AS FAR NOW THIS IS FAR MORE ENOUGH TO MAKE SONY ERICSSON THE KING OF THE PHONES

MY VERDICT 



              :::::::SONY ERICSSON:THE UNBEATABLE::::::::


----------



## prankie (May 18, 2006)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> if my reply here is not upto the rules of this forum please remove it.
> sorry for my harsh critic here,anybody feel heart hurting(nokia users)
> if so then ---"I AM SORRY".
> 
> ...



hmmm.... nice....
i mean its nice that u have an opinion.
but my opinion is that except the UIQ ones, all SE phones are too *DUMB!!!!*
Believe it or not, all SE fans have only 3 things to boast.
1. My SE phone has better sound quality
    -k i agree, but then why people buy mp3 player.
2. My SE phone has better UI
    -compare it with new symbi v9.1
3. My SE phone is virus free.
    -ya, even my videogame is virus free!!!! lol...


----------



## aryayush (May 18, 2006)

I agree that SE being virus free is not a valid argument at all (it only denotes that it is less popular).
But SE's UI is far better and more intutive that Symbian v9.1's.



			
				prankie said:
			
		

> 1. My SE phone has better sound quality
> -k i agree, but then why people buy mp3 player.


That's a RIDICULOUS statement!! Then why does Nokia provide a phonebook (why people buy diaries), camera (why people buy SLRs and DSLRs), DVBH (why people buy TV), EDGE (why people buy Broadband)... etc, etc, etc. SE phones have MP3 playing capabilities and so does Nokia. Now, if SE's audio quality is infinite times better than Nokia's, it definitely is a plus point. And MP3 players are fading out. Ever heard the word 'convergence'?!?
BTW, not only audio, SE's K750i's (was launched in the Q1, 2006) camera is much better than Nokia N90's (launched in Q4, 2005) camera.


----------



## prankie (May 18, 2006)

Yes, i've heard the word convergence.... and i agree that MP3 players are fading out because they are being replaced by mobile..
but i disagree with ur statement that


			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> SE's audio quality is infinite times better than Nokia's


there was a time when Nokia phones sounded bad but after N6630, things have changed. try listening music on N3250 or N91 then u'll know....
           and btw why people compare NOKIA smartphones with SE phones..
competition should be b/w equals... like SE v/s any series40 phone...

@naveen_reloaded
your comments sound too childish...
Nokia has the largest marketshare in the world.... and SE is not even second.. this must clear ur confusion
that who is unbeatable...


----------



## navneeth_snr (May 18, 2006)

prankie said:
			
		

> @naveen_reloaded
> your comments sound too childish...
> Nokia has the largest marketshare in the world.... and SE is not even second.. this must clear ur confusion
> that who is unbeatable...



Exactly, I have both Nokia and SE phones. SE is only famous for its display and sound, But that doesn't mean Nokia's sound clarity is not good. 

SE don't have guts to release a symbian phone! If they release them, then I will go for SE higher model


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 18, 2006)

prankie said:
			
		

> hmmm.... nice....
> i mean its nice that u have an opinion.
> but my opinion is that except the UIQ ones, all SE phones are too *DUMB!!!!*
> Believe it or not, all SE fans have only 3 things to boast.
> ...





everybody should know something : every electronic device should be virus free ...... atleast they dshould provide patch in their next version (symbian softwares in particular..NOKIA)
my question is if there is a virus out there and it is dealing with bluetooth ... why cant they provide a simple <<<<PATCH>>>>.....

my simple logic thinking is they dont want to provide a patch coz as far as i think (delete it if controversial),is because there are too many anti-virus out there ready to make MONEY...


ok tell me guys how many of u or ur friends have downloaded a virus into thier symbian and how many of them have gone to shop to load a latest anti virus software (spending few hundreds).....????

if this might have stopped in the first place my the makers(NOKIA) we couldnt have spent those money


any WAY   whatever u say ******SONY ERICSSON IS THE BEST********


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 18, 2006)

Quote:aryayush:I agree that SE being virus free is not a valid argument at all (it only denotes that it is less popular).
But SE's UI is far better and more intutive that Symbian v9.1's.



ARENT UR STATEMENT IS TOO LAME....???
ok windows is also popular can u compare it with a mac for its performance ?

isnt it ur comments is toooooooooooooo   childish???
my comments too childish? well i think it is the way they teach for the small kids around!! 

SONY ERICSSON shouldnt be compared to the worst nokia...in any dept

let me say even BLUTOOTH technology is sony`s development....*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bluetooth

sony ericsson (SONY) has the technology than anyother company or firm in this world....
everybody should agree.....

anyway nokia lovers ..... try to update urself ...coz 


 "UR EYES DOESNT SE WHAT UR MIND DOESNT KNOW "


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 18, 2006)

ok if u guys think nokia is the best just see the polls at the top of the page !!!!!!

i think this is nothing to do with sales and marketing of sony ericsson!

everybody ,even the nokia users know thier sets are not upto the mark comparedto SONY ERICSSON


----------



## PinKLip (May 19, 2006)

So war is still going on,

My Vote is for SoNy ErIcSsOn


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 19, 2006)

Nokia ..... coz for me ... Symbian is the way to go ...


----------



## aryayush (May 19, 2006)

navneeth_snr and deathvirus_me, P910i is a symbian phone just in case you didn't know.
And the upcoming W950i and M600i are also Symbian phones.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 19, 2006)

again se announvd its new arrival....

rival to nokia..???

no theiers path is different and if possible ask nokia to follow SE as it has been doing all these days.....

*www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_w850_and_4_more-news-195.php


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 19, 2006)

******SONY ERICSSON IS THE BEST********

*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_5500-review-83.php




look at this model.... the cover to protect the bottom part... isnt it similar to SE phones???

K700i??? and other phones??
*www.gsmarena.com/openpic.php3?ARI=/Files/Obrazky/art20/Nokia_5500/Live&IMI=/20.JPG


ok NOKEESSS try to give innovative ideas from ur mind ...not a copy from others....

******SONY ERICSSON IS THE BEST********


----------



## prankie (May 19, 2006)

Take a chill man!!!!!
I also own W800i along with N3250,,, but i find even my old 6600 better than 800i,
i dunno why i bought se....


----------



## gdatuk (May 19, 2006)

The user-friendly (like windows) Sturdy (Like Linux) Apealing to the mass..(Like Amitab) Nokia is my all time favourite..
SE may be good in their individial technology....like BT, music...etc..but when it comes to the entire package..the winner is Nokia


----------



## gxsaurav (May 19, 2006)

Well, so many votes can't be wrong

Nokia Symbian Phones are more like a computer then a Phone, a phone should be a phone first, Smart phones should be in a different catagory

SE phones are phones with features, Nokia phones are computer with features

Nokia Series 60 UI is much like the Icon desktop in SE phones, so we can & cannot say that they copied the other. However, just check yourself, how less cluttered the UI of a K750i compared to 6670 0r 6630, i haven't been able to check N90 yet


----------



## aryayush (May 19, 2006)

prankie said:
			
		

> Take a chill man!!!!!
> I also own W800i along with N3250,,, but i find even my old 6600 better than 800i,
> i dunno why i bought se....


!!LOL!LOL!!



			
				gxsaurav said:
			
		

> i haven't been able to check N90 yet


Even a Nokia fan would have to be incredibly stupid to like THAT...do they call it a phone!!


----------



## kumarmohit (May 21, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> !!LOL!! To read the full review of the much hyped Nokia N91, head over to:
> *www.gsmarena.com/nokia_n91-review-81.php
> 
> SO! What happened to the monster? How come it is loaded with features (and a huge price tag) and still is no better than the average Nokia phone? When there is a hype for a Sony Ericsson product, it actually delivers when it is released (the W800i being the prime example). However, the same cannot be said for Nokia.


Smart Pretty very Smart but dude I asked for a reply to *Nokia N93 * ie *N- Ninty Three* -- do you know that *91* comes before* 92 *and *93* comes after* 92 * Come on dude you can properly read a post before replying...

But then  - SE makes phones- Nokia Nseries is touted as multimedia computers - No comparing the two


----------



## prankie (May 21, 2006)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Smart Pretty very Smart but dude I asked for a reply to Nokia N93 ie N- Ninty Three -- do you know that 91 comes before 92 and 93 comes after 92 Come on dude you can properly read a post before replying...
> 
> But then - SE makes phones- Nokia Nseries is touted as multimedia computers - No comparing the two


Absolutely correct!!!!
N93 is one hell of a device.. its the first to support hardware graphix accelerator... and has a support for openGL too....



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> prankie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there's nothin to laugh... u call SE multimedia phone, plz tell me how many types of audio and video formats does it identifies???
Can it play avi or mp4 files??
ifnot, than is there anyway by which u can make it play that format???


----------



## maheswar2006 (May 22, 2006)

Man u r seriously misinformed. Almost all SE phones (even the old K700i) can play MP4 files. 
And what r u saying? Nokia can play avi files? Total crap.
And u cannot compare the not yet released n93 with existing SE phones. It is not fair.
Best thing u can do is compare the now available N90 with SE phones. Picture quality is much better in the W800/w810/W900 even in Macro mode, even when Nokia uses CarlZiess lenses.
Music playback quality, dont ask. SE is the current king in music phones.

By the time the N93 goes mainstream, do u expect SE will just sit and watch?
They will come out with a better product. Mark my words.....

And remember who invented the walkman? I dont think it was nokia.
Does nokia have expertise on standalone digi cameras and video handycams? Dont think so......

SE is the way to go.............Not nokia


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 22, 2006)

My SE K700i can play mp3, wav, aac, amr, 3gp, mp4 formats!


----------



## PinKLip (May 22, 2006)

@prankie
Vishal is right.
my K700i too support mp4 format.


> Originally Posted by prankie
> Take a chill man!!!!!
> I also own W800i along with N3250,,, but i find even my old 6600 better than 800i,
> i dunno why i bought se....


Yeh baat kuch hajam nahi hua.
Anyway, this is you personal matter that you like NOKIA.
Goodluck with NOKIA.
Thanks


----------



## prankie (May 22, 2006)

maheswar2006 said:
			
		

> Man u r seriously misinformed. Almost all SE phones (even the old K700i) can play MP4 files.
> And what r u saying? Nokia can play avi files? Total crap.


Ever heard of smartmovie?????

U Know what, yesterday i was tryin to copy somee aac songs frm my 3250 to w800i but it did'nt ran... does anyone know why????

U all must be thinking that i hate SE phones,, but i dont. i actually love the P series.. bt i just dont like the comparison b/e normal and smartphone.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 22, 2006)

*www.gsmarena.com/3mp_test_nokia_n80_se_k800-review-79.php


ok here is the place where they compare the N80 and K800...

read the review....SE WINS .....as always...

if possible,i think nokia can get pattent or contract or deal , or anytihng like that from Sony Ericsson...so that NOKIA can produce CELL PHONES WITH SOME FEATURES.....

as i have already mentioned....SE gives CELL PHONES (i think it is supposed to be sleek, compact , feature rich....

if a company (nokia)cant give "CELL PHONES".....why are they there ????

i dont know...

nokia lovers just think for a moment.....isnt ur "phones" a little bit BIG...

if u want a phone like that why cant u carry a WIRELESS PHONES given by Tata , reliance ...etc around......


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 22, 2006)

*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_expands_eseries_with_e50-news-196.php


doesnt this model resemble sagem series of phone???


huuuuuhhhhhh.......whtever ....whtever discussion goes here ...nothing will changethe mentality of the people...ans wht they support for ...

so i think its not worth convincing them...(NOKI LOVERS)

any way my stand...:::::::::SONY ERICSSON ROCKS::::::::


----------



## aryayush (May 22, 2006)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> aryayush said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've already sent you a reply about this via PM but I'll anyway post it here too:
I know that you were talking about N93 but I wanted to tell you that, as with the N93, we also had great expectations for the N91. And since the expectations are higher this time, the disappointment will be so too. I was just showing you a glimpse of the future with a comparison to the present. Guess I should have made myself clearer.



			
				prankie said:
			
		

> aryayush said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've already got a reply but let me also add that Sony Ericsson phones do play the MP4 format and they play them better than Nokia. You don't need fifteen software for fifteen formats. Maybe five formats are supported but they are supported by default. AVI is not supported but it takes about one minute to convert a five minute video from any format to MP4.



			
				naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> *www.gsmarena.com/nokia_expands_eseries_with_e50-news-196.php
> 
> 
> doesnt this model resemble sagem series of phone???


Sure does!


----------



## the deconstructionist (May 23, 2006)

Nokia for reliability and Sony for its style. My choice is -----.


----------



## Ace Ventura (May 23, 2006)

I have a k300i and i luv it

I give SE a 8 out of 10 for the features

and 7 out of 10 for Nokia


----------



## kumarmohit (May 24, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I've already sent you a reply about this via PM but I'll anyway post it here too:
> I know that you were talking about N93 but I wanted to tell you that, as with the N93, we also had great expectations for the N91. And since the expectations are higher this time, the disappointment will be so too. I was just showing you a glimpse of the future with a comparison to the present. Guess I should have made myself clearer.


Dude just because N91 was not upto scratch does not mean that N93 will a bad fone too, you can not give a fair comment on any thing unless you experience it your self, "just because expectations are higher does not mean that diappointment will be higher too" - you see no one here has the fone yet but we all know the announced Tech Specs and SE has no reply for these tech specs yet no one has actually used the fone and no one can say it will be bad without even experiencing it, on the contrary if one goes by the Tech specs (else we have no other standard to compare) Nokia is way ahead of SE


----------



## aryayush (May 24, 2006)

Does any SE phone boast of better specs than N91, even though it is already released now? No. But if given an option between N91, 3250 or any WALKMAN phone from Sony Ericsson, I would definitely choose the latter. Just displaying a huge list of features does not make a quality product, you have to implement those features well and that is what SE does. It does not cram the cell with every possible feature (ranging from a PhoneBook to a swimming pool), but it implements the fewer features with class!
As for the N93 - well, we have to use some sort of judgement. And you can only judge a company by its existing products. Expectations soared with the announcement of N91, diminished a bit by the delays and crashed with the launch. I am just using it as an example. The same story goes for 3230, 3250, etc. etc. etc.!
If N93 is as good as Nokia claims it to be, we will shut our mouths and praise the product. If it doesn't satisfy the critics (as I am sure it won't), you will again tell us to forget N93 and post appraisals for some other super loaded phone that Nokia will have announced by then!
And why are you comparing the impending products, compare the existing ones.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 25, 2006)

Since you say that N91 disaapointed you here is something for you to see :

*symbian-freak.com/news/1105/n90_n91_bestaward.htm

 and if you think Nokia's Cameras are no good, be so good of you as if to plz visit this page:

*symbian-freak.com/news/006/05/N80_best_mobile_imaging_device.htm

 and if u complain about display of Nokia phones, here:

*symbian-freak.com/news/006/05/ati_ft_nokia.htm

Well we all know even though N93 is not released yet its prototypes are already out and are being praised if u will be so kind to google for this. 

An btw advanced fone like N93 is not meant to be a commercial success its just a demonstration of tecnology just like a Quadcore PowerMAC G5 -- Apple never thought it will be a commercial success they just made it as a show off of their techonological capability which is what makes Apple better from any other PC manufacturer similarly N 93 shows off Nokia's technological prowess its not meant to be a commercial success and SE has nothing to show off that they  can claim to come equal to the N93 which makes Nokia a leap ahead of SE..But then again are not both of us doing the same mistake  - comparing a touted Walkman to a touted Multimedia computer Its like comparing Digit to a well known Linux magazine (Plz dont ask me to name it) whereas Digit compares a wide perspective of tech.. the Linux Mag stays only with Linux where as a multimedia computer gives you really wide range of options a Walkman is much limited in perspective.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 26, 2006)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Since you say that N91 disaapointed you here is something for you to see :
> 
> *symbian-freak.com/news/1105/n90_n91_bestaward.htm
> 
> ...





anybody ditching SE...here it is for NOKI fans
(nobody is telling SE ,anything when i am around.....)
*www.esato.com/news/article.php/id=615

*www.esato.com/news/article.php/id=52

*www.esato.com/news/article.php/id=459

*www.letsgodigital.org/en/news/articles/story_2052.html

*www.sonyericsson.com/spg.jsp?cc=gb&lc=en&ver=4000&template=pc1_9_1&zone=pc&lm=pc1&prid=2080

ok nokia is not the only one to win awards....still this site might be old...but anyway...something is better than nothing....

sonyericsson is always award winner`s ..... its like comparing sachin(SE) with ricky pointing(nokia)...

SACHIN (SONY ERICSSON) have performance,stabilty,style....etc....add whtever u want....since because he is not in form ..it doesnt mean....he is not a star!!!! he is a legend and a class player(associate everything with SE)

searching for some more sites.....just seee this this thread...SE will ROCK U


----------



## alienspiesu (May 26, 2006)

i heard ppl here supportin SE a lot.. but i say xcept for features @  a low price .. wat else they got???? the ans is NUTHIN...
NOKIA roks in all aspects.. the make .. aftr buyin services,, n for the latest buZZ..
is thre ne fone wich can even come closer to N-91 wit a BOSE headfone...
ha ha NOKIA is light years ahead of SE..
in the end NOKIA roks..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 26, 2006)

*Sony Ericsson ROCKS*



			
				alienspiesu said:
			
		

> i heard ppl here supportin SE a lot.. but i say xcept for features @  a low price .. wat else they got???? the ans is NUTHIN...
> NOKIA roks in all aspects.. the make .. aftr buyin services,, n for the latest buZZ..
> is thre ne fone wich can even come closer to N-91 wit a BOSE headfone...
> ha ha NOKIA is light years ahead of SE..
> in the end NOKIA roks..




ya sure nokia has to go in for others always to find a way to keep up with 
SE....but SE provides its own ultimate,powerful,(have u ever heard a song in w800i or w550i????or any other SE phones...), bass rich,clear,STEREO .....

everything a WALKMAN phone could provide.....on the other hand take a look at Nokia.....depending on others for everyhting...like for bluetooth(from Sony),as u said headphones(from BOSE).....huuuuuuuhhhhh,wht the hell does this nokia doing huh???

SE is the FUTURE......anybody denying can go to ....H  E  L  L or quit this forum.....

*MOD , if u feel this opne is offensive please remove*


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 26, 2006)

alienspiesu said:
			
		

> i heard ppl here supportin SE a lot.. but i say xcept for features @  a low price .. wat else they got???? the ans is NUTHIN...
> 
> 
> ha ha NOKIA is light years ahead of SE..
> in the end NOKIA roks..





i cant understand.....u,urself have said SE is providing with features,.....then u r saying ....."the ans is NUTHIN"....wht u want SE to be like  nokia huh...no feature...heavy priced ,elephant sized PHONES,(not cell phones,i dont call nokia phones as cell phones.......sorry???)

then about light year...u must be kidding.......nokia......light year ahead...???
well i dont think like that ....it must be light year behind..

everybody knows ,within a small span of time...SE has come up with awesome position in cell phone sector.....no one can deny it....and one thing is SE is always feature rich, i mean very rich...SE will rock...and even shack every of its opponents


----------



## kumarmohit (May 26, 2006)

@naveen-reloaded - "the ans is NUTHIN"

Cool it man why are you shoutin, you kno its a good idea to post with Caps off and its a bad idea to quote reply just posted above yours.

Anyway coming back to the topic If would have read my post which you so hastily quoted and if you would be kind enuf to go and look at feature set of the fones like N93 and rumoured N83 you will come to know that Nokia is far ahead of rivals 

Dude sony-ericsson might have made progress but they are still lagging behind Nokia because its a fact that its sales revenue is much less than Nokia or for that matter even less then Motorola which means that they can divert much less funds towards R&D then others like Nokia or Motorola another reason for this is that where as Nokia has vehemently supported OpenSource and community participation, sony-ericsson is still stuck with a ClosedSource model except Symbian

Similarly Performance of a product may vary from place to place and time to time and this makes performance a rather secondary point of comparison Nokia might work well in your hands and sony-ericsson might work well in mine but performance is not a consistent point of comparison. It is the tech specifications of a product which show how advanced is a product, Any 3G fone might work as equal to a 2G or 2.5G fone in a 2G or 2.5G network respectivly this doesn't undermine the fact that its a 3G fone and when it comes to its full potential in 3G network its perfomance can outweigh the performance of  a 2G or 2.5G fone in a 2G or 2.5G network.


----------



## suave_guy (May 26, 2006)

agreed that nokia N series is very popular and looks promising with whole lot of features but i definately disagree that nokia is far ahead of rivals...

nokia might be a very good competitor but definately not miles ahead....nokia is not all about N93 and N83 only....how many will be able to afford it anyways....but SE has produced phones for the masses with features and class which can only be felt in higher end nokia phones and thats why i favour SE....nokia guys swear by its N series due to its camera capability and multimedia features but we all know that these very features which lay the foundation for N series have been beaten hands down by SE phones....except maybe dispaly quality but that also only in N83 and N93  which i'm sure will be beaten soon coz nokia was never a leader in display quality anyways....

and i'll disagree infinite times that SE has less funds for R&D than nokia or others...dude we are talking about SONY here....not some joke and dont forget ericsson....and i think the rate at which SE is advancing cannot be matched by any other brand so dont ever raise the questions as far as R&D in concerned...!

to all Nokia fans,
before you ppl come out with statements like "nokia is light years ahead/far ahead of rivals" plz keep in mind that SE is not all about k700i/k750i and w800i only...
nokia and others still have to come up with answers to SE models like W900i, K790/800i, w850i, p990i, w950i, M600i, w810i

and when we look at p990i we can realize that there's a very thin line b/w this phone and the nokia highest phones like N83 and N93....its just a matter of two or three more advanced phones and better software support from SE that will actually leave N series behind...

ENjoy...


----------



## aryayush (May 26, 2006)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Since you say that N91 disaapointed you here is something for you to see :
> 
> *symbian-freak.com/news/1105/n90_n91_bestaward.htm
> 
> ...


The first link even awards N90 and if THAT phone deserves an award...what doesn't! They could as well have awarded some SE phone for all I care! I have used N90 and it sucks till the last 's'. The display is erratic, the camera takes grainy pictures in dim light, you cannot hear music from the speakers, the headphones are crappiness redefined, it's HUGE and of course, it is slow! And it still gets "Best Of What's New" award. I suppose they were comparing the two phones with each other and both won! 
Who cares for these awards anyway! The 3GSM Congress awarded 8800 the best phone award. !!LOL!! If you are honest with yourself, do you think the phone even came close to deserving it? If they just wanted to award something that looked cool and was priced even cooler, they could as well have awarded my mother's necklace!

"TIPA chooses Nokia N80 as Best Mobile Imaging Device 2006" - Its got a three megapixel camera while no other phone has one. So it won the award in competition with...itself! They could have waited for the launch of K800; 2006 isn't over yet. But I guess they wanted only Nokia to win the awards.

"ATI and Nokia announce strategic relationship to enable new mobile multimedia experiences" - Let's see a demonstration first before jumping to conclusions. I am sure ATI will provide superb technology and Nokia's engineers will ruin it in trademark Nokia fashion!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 26, 2006)

suave_guy said:
			
		

> agreed that nokia N series is very popular and looks promising with whole lot of features but i definately disagree that nokia is far ahead of rivals...
> 
> nokia might be a very good competitor but definately not miles ahead....nokia is not all about N93 and N83 only....how many will be able to afford it anyways....but SE has produced phones for the masses with features and class which can only be felt in higher end nokia phones and thats why i favour SE....nokia guys swear by its N series due to its camera capability and multimedia features but we all know that these very features which lay the foundation for N series have been beaten hands down by SE phones....except maybe dispaly quality but that also only in N83 and N93  which i'm sure will be beaten soon coz nokia was never a leader in display quality anyways....
> 
> ...




WELL SAID  SAUVE.......WELL SAID...


----------



## montsa007 (May 26, 2006)

imagine the
sound of sony
camera of samsung
o/s of nokia
battery of nokia
and style of motorola wat a heaven it will be?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 26, 2006)

AGAIN I HAVE TO SAY.....NOKIA HAS TO DEPEND UPON OTHER LEADING COMPANIES FOR SUPPORT....TO SHOW OF THAT THEY ~BRING NEW THINGS.....
bue SE and other companies...even samsung is good compared to nokia..not with SE...

i still say.....wht has nokia so far done???? produce phones of large size....get it out of the company as fast as it could......name the whole number series(from 1 to 999999999999999)...well if time passes i think there will be a seperate DICTIONARY for nokia(considering the way its bringin the phones out of the company).......but in the end it all comes to waste , utterly cr_p like phone on to the street....
winning awards.... well nowadays its easy to get awards...considering the rival between two sponsor who want to show their product or make their organisation prominent give away awards without even considering....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 26, 2006)

montsa007 said:
			
		

> imagine the
> sound of sony
> camera of samsung
> o/s of nokia
> ...




o/s of nokia...????(why u want everyone to wait for years to boot huh????)


well it should be SOUND of sony,
screen of nokia(since its so big),
battery of SE k750,
camera of SE again..,
hard disk of samsung,
SE key pad
style like o2,
o/s of o2,
head phone of bose....
universal charger like nokia.....

THIS IS WHAT IS CALLED HEAVEN.......


----------



## aryayush (May 26, 2006)

Why are you saying OS of Nokia or O2? That sounds dumb.
Nokia and O2 don't have proprietary OSes. They use Symbian and Windows Mobile respectively.

And naveen_reloaded, you would prefer a phone with a hard-disk? Never in a million years. The micro-drive W950i uses is far better and reliable. And just to let you know (in case you didn't), Nokia has launched a new charger with the N-series and it has been carried over to every phone that was released after N90.
And why do you prefer Nokia's screen? Everyone knows Samsung phones have the best displays.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 26, 2006)

*@sauve_guy (post - 423)*

U said- "nokia and others still have to come up with answers to SE models like W900i, K790/800i, w850i, p990i, w950i, M600i, w810i"

Cmon guys see for ur self except for p990i all aother fones are virtual clones of each other meaning that SE's tech is immitative instead of innovative which shows of their tech abilities...

As for p990i being a reply to N93 and N83 do you kno that if will take only 1 point that of cam N93 has 3.2 MP cam with a 3X optical zoom whereas p990i has only 2 MP add to that VGA video recording at 30 fps which means virtually DVD quality video. I am not coamparing it to N83 as its still a rumour and SE are not considerate enuf to put p990i's tech specs at some pronuonced location on fone's  main page


Again for n93 and n83 being Nokia I have continually been saying that these fones are made to demonstrate the tech capabilities of of Nokia I wholeheartedly agree that N93 and N83 are not what Nokia is too true bro instead they show what nokia is capable of...

as for N93 being left behind by 2-3 fones more .. you agree that nokia is still 2-3 generations ahead of SE as for catching up who has seen the future

as for R&D stuff we are talking of SE here which is not core SONY and core SONY does not provide funds for SE for doing R&D it does so from its own revenue which is still behind Nokia and Motorola

*@ aryayush (post - 424)*

Cmon man if awards do not count then why are people crazy about Nobel or Oscar Plz also note that TIPA holds the same value in Still fotografy as Cannes in movies but then in the Bharat ki janta's perspective fotography and fotografers are ltd. to marrige fotografers etc so the TIPA switching awards just for waiting for fones come on bro ...
 and u can awared same status for 3GSM for cells too
And ahh the demostrations of graphical prowess have already been made again most humble request to google urself coz frankly I m too lazy to do so..


*@ naveen_reloaded (post - 427)*


Exactly Nokia supports and cooperates with other companies to provide a better converged product again as I said Nokia is innovative instead of immitaitve which makes it a better company(Yes I picked the quote from Halo)

Cmon man just the naming scheme does not make nokia a bad co and apart from digit naming system there is athe alphanumeric naming system in Nsereis and E series just like ur SE.

i wholly agree with the dictionary point tho Nokia should really consider such a step LOL


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 27, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Why are you saying OS of Nokia or O2? That sounds dumb.
> Nokia and O2 don't have proprietary OSes. They use Symbian and Windows Mobile respectively.
> 
> And naveen_reloaded, you would prefer a phone with a hard-disk? Never in a million years. The micro-drive W950i uses is far better and reliable. And just to let you know (in case you didn't), Nokia has launched a new charger with the N-series and it has been carried over to every phone that was released after N90.
> And why do you prefer Nokia's screen? Everyone knows Samsung phones have the best displays.



i meant to say that...samsung some time ago introduced a 20 gb internal ,memory phone, so does SE in its M series...

coming to display.....samsung just has the predefined icons ...which gives everyone a feel its display is good....infact SE has superb clarity.... wht i meant is nokia only gives away LARGE sized screen....u know that 7710... just like that...since i have used it ...its awsome to see that much big screen.....and aryayush...this is just a dream phone.....this will never happen...so dont go in for so much of  detail...

and for the os... imeant to say the running platform...and i think windows mobile might give a few extra features to work upon....and again...i like the SE`s platform.....can anyone say wht SE is using for k750 and w800tec...???


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 27, 2006)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> *@sauve_guy (post - 423)*
> 
> U said- "nokia and others still have to come up with answers to SE models like W900i, K790/800i, w850i, p990i, w950i, M600i, w810i"
> 
> ...




very impressive.....man very impressive let me say...if nokia can give this much specification.......then i think SE and OTHER companies can provide a much better specs ...wait and see for SE....they always have the winning card......hidden as secret....

still i see (this is my opinion) nokia becoming panic by the thought of SE`s competition...well to all this debate...the only end is CLOSING THIS THREAD ...coz this debate will continue forever .....as more product roll out.....from each companies.any way SE and other companies(like sagem,spice,philips...) are some wht new to the indian ,market....and they are gaining market here and in specific is the SE ..before 2 years ...no will go for SE except for t610,other than that....everybody goes in for NOKIa....but now the situation is changing in a rapid way.... isee people prefering to SE coz of its MUSIC clarity...

well we should wait and see how things go...

until then...












LETS DEBATE........


----------



## TechMogul (May 27, 2006)

I'll go with SE any day...voted for SE..have used both..but SE..AMAZING.


----------



## aryayush (May 27, 2006)

kumarmohit, a better company is one that caters to the demands of the market and makes value-for-money products, not one which shows off it's reach by making alliances with big-shots in the industry. Agreed, Nokia's phones are far more feature-laden when compared to other companies but exactly HOW many people in the market would be willing to shell out that much moolah to buy a phone! And that too, elephant sized monsters.
Sony Ericsson phones are cheap and rich with usable features, packed into a neat, small, stylish and light package.
How many Nokia phones come with decent headphones? Not one! Not even N91 or 3250. On the other hand, every WALKMAN PHONE from SE comes with a brilliant set of headphones and K750i's headphones are also far better when compared to the standard Nokia fare.
I also agree that K750i and W810/800/700i look similar but that is because the look of K750i was liked by everyone. But then you have variety too. The M600i, P990i, P910i, W950i, W900i, W850i, W550i and W300i all look different from each other. How many Nokia phones have touchscreen? Touchpad?? Scroll wheel???
It's the other way round actually. Nokia's phones are the one's that all look similar.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 27, 2006)

*@ naveen_reloaded (post - 432)*
Too True Bro
Who knows wat hidden cards there might be and what they may be capable of? None of us is SE or Nokia insider . Who knows If one of the co decided to do Daewoo and pack up biz altogether no one knows the future..

No pun intended tho but when u say that Lets debate you sound  just like a politician saying " Hum chahate hai is baat baat par vaarta ho , yeh national debate ka issue hai" Again i am not calling you names by calling you a politician I kno its the biggest insult for an Indian to be called a Poilitician just saying that I too agree that debate will continue till this thread is not locked (Personally I dont think I it will be locked tho)

*@Aryayush (post - 434)*

Dude if Nokia is not catering to mkt demands then how come they are still having the largest mkt share Its not like IE which has the largest share because its for free here ppl have to pay money and  they are choosing Nokia just because janta is intelligent enuf to decide themselves wat is good for them.

To your headfone query if you have tried the HS3 stereo headset from Nokia it produces really good sound quality but since its only useful with stereo sound capable fones so u cannot expect it to be given with models prior to 6630 ..

And you need not even get me started abt the headsets coming with N91 Bose or Harmon Kardon and Sennhieser and whatever...

As for the touch screen etc if you mite not be forgetting there is 7710 which retailes much cheaper then SE touch screens of UIQ series and which fones come with touch pad and scroll wheel do tell me the model no I would really like to see them A scroll wheel in fone is really innovate idea..

As for the look wise dude take the example of the k series - same form factor , almost same keypad layout except k 600i and k608i which are 75% copy of each other and you can take the same  for the new low end Jseries as faor Nokia dude I see that never more than 2 fones of same kind are launched in same mkt say the 7610 and 6670, 3310 and 3315, 6680 and 6681 , 6610 and 6610i where as SE has entire series of more or les 90% similar designs and form factors and Keypad layout


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 27, 2006)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> *@ naveen_reloaded (post - 432)*
> Too True Bro
> Who knows wat hidden cards there might be and what they may be capable of? None of us is SE or Nokia insider . Who knows If one of the co decided to do Daewoo and pack up biz altogether no one knows the future..
> 
> No pun intended tho but when u say that Lets debate you sound  just like a politician saying " Hum chahate hai is baat baat par vaarta ho , yeh national debate ka issue hai" Again i am not calling you names by calling you a politician I kno its the biggest insult for an Indian to be called a Poilitician just saying that I too agree that debate will continue till this thread is not locked (Personally I dont think I it will be locked tho)



politician...me ????is that word DEBATE denotes u poltician???
man u are unbelivable....ok anyway whtever u said in tha thindi para....i cant understand....cant u see i am fromTamil Nadu??


----------



## aryayush (May 27, 2006)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> *@Aryayush (post - 434)*
> 
> Dude if Nokia is not catering to mkt demands then how come they are still having the largest mkt share Its not like IE which has the largest share because its for free here ppl have to pay money and  they are choosing Nokia just because janta is intelligent enuf to decide themselves wat is good for them.
> 
> ...


You yourself were on about how Nokia's phones are just about showing their technical prowess. As for the intelligent '_janta_'. LOL! Everyone knows how intelligent the common man in India is about techie stuff! People buy Nokia chiefly because everyone around them seems to do so and the resale value is high. And obviously, low-end phones constitute a much larger share of the market in India and no one denies that Nokia rules when it comes to low end phones.

I was talking about Nokia headphones, not the Bose ones. C'mon, even I can buy a Bose headphone and use it with my W550i. If we compare Nokia's headphones to Sony Ericsson's, everyone knows who the winner is.

Just one phone had it and that too, such a totally useless and stupid product. W950i has a touchpad and scroll wheel. P990/910i and M600i also feature a scroll wheel.

I gave you examples of several different looking models from Sony Ericsson and most of them look better than any Nokia product. However, I take my statement back that Nokia does not have a diverse range of different looking products. But still, not one of them comes close to looking as good as W950i or W300i or W550i.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 27, 2006)

*@ naveen_reloaded (post  - 436)*

Sorry dude i dint follow you. 
As in dint u get the Hindi part I just wanted to say that our politicians are always doin debate instead of work and make ppl do so too..

*@ aryaush (post  - 437)*

ok lets forget Bose but even the HS3 hedset is good enuf to equalise any SE headset in quality if you have used one i peak because I have heard the same song on both HS3 headset and the one that comes standard with K700i and W800i well perfomance of all was almost at par with K 700i a slight lower than W800i of course W800i is a walkman fone so surely it will perform better then K700i but of course i have always said that performance will always vary from circumstances to circumstances.
And if u think janta is - wat u said - then and if u say that N91 is a useless and stupid product without even trying it first Bro I think u r acting Arindam Chaudhary (Counting the chickens before they hatch)

As for most of the SE fones looking better then Nokia well dear beauty lies in the eye of beholder true some Nokia models are downright ugly but this does not mean that all SE fone are beauty queens both companies have some good designs and both have done designing disasters too 

My point is that wat seems good to you will seem bad to me because it does not fulfill my demands for example I can read ebooks on any S60 device from Nokia but to do so on SE fone I have to buy P990 or 910i which are frankly out of my reach If SE is able to bring P990's price in my buying capacity and fulfills my requirements I will be more than happy to embrace it.

So for every person and every circumstance the better product and better company keeps  on varying. It may be Nokia for me and SE for you today It may change to Palm for you and O2 for me tommorow..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 27, 2006)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> *@ naveen_reloaded (post  - 436)*
> 
> Sorry dude i dint follow you.
> As in dint u get the Hindi part I just wanted to say that our politicians are always doin debate instead of work and make ppl do so too..



i said i  didnt understand the hindi part of urs.....and more over i cant understand wht u are meaning to intend me with the word "DEBATE"

i just said ..until this thread is closed by the MOd...we will DISCUSS......
any problem???


----------



## khin007 (May 27, 2006)

Nokia RuleZ.....................


----------



## kumarmohit (May 27, 2006)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> i said i  didnt understand the hindi part of urs.....and more over i cant understand wht u are meaning to intend me with the word "DEBATE"
> 
> i just said ..until this thread is closed by the MOd...we will DISCUSS......
> any problem???



Debate -- Discuss one and the same thing bro No problems whatsoever....


----------



## aryayush (May 28, 2006)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> *@ aryaush (post  - 437)*
> 
> ok lets forget Bose but even the HS3 hedset is good enuf to equalise any SE headset in quality if you have used one i peak because I have heard the same song on both HS3 headset and the one that comes standard with K700i and W800i well perfomance of all was almost at par with K 700i a slight lower than W800i of course W800i is a walkman fone so surely it will perform better then K700i but of course i have always said that performance will always vary from circumstances to circumstances.
> And if u think janta is - wat u said - then and if u say that N91 is a useless and stupid product without even trying it first Bro I think u r acting Arindam Chaudhary (Counting the chickens before they hatch)
> ...


Though I might indeed disagree with you on certain points, I genuinely appreciate your thinking (or in other words, your logic). I still vouch for Sony Ericsson but it is true that there might be a Nokia product in the near future that might entice me to buy it (though it would take an exceptionally brilliant phone to do so). As of present, Sony Ericsson is far better than Nokia for me and Nokia is slightly better than Sony Ericsson for you (at least that's what I have concluded from your posts) - and there's nothing to debate about it. Everyone is entitled to their own opinions and choices.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 28, 2006)

Cheerz thats the spirit bro, Always remember what the One said," Choice, the problem is choice."


----------



## maheswar2006 (May 28, 2006)

SONY ERICSSON

Somebody started this thread with a large NOKIA.............RIP
Heres crowning the new emperor     SE     all the way


----------



## nishant71 (May 29, 2006)

SONY ERICSSON... ALL THE WAY A WINNER... want to know why...ask yourself...nokia phones hang a lot, come in bulkier designs, have a poor sound quality and are definately more expensive...
SONY ERICSSON on the other hand are sleek and have that wonderful screen clarity, good sound, and are cheap.


----------



## True Geek (May 29, 2006)

I remember that Nokia was the winner on time, in the polls.

But things have changed and you got to accept the facts.


----------



## martian (May 29, 2006)

Aha, I swear on Martian heaven, Sony Ericsson rulz! They're cuter, faster, robust! Nokias are slow, and also prone to Virus attacks cos it uses Symbian! I don't think this normally happens with a SE, cos it executes only Jar files! And I believe Java doesnt allow direct memory access.. and so no Viruses!


----------



## aryayush (May 29, 2006)

The never-ending debate goes on...


----------



## maheswar2006 (May 30, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> The never-ending debate goes on...



*AND SE WILL ALWAYS BE THE EMPEROR..............*


----------



## suave_guy (May 30, 2006)

guys wanted to ask something....

one of my friend is interested in buying nokia n91 so can u tell me wats the latest price of nokia N91 and does it include the bose headphones which are displayed in the advertisment

what about the realistic comparison b/w n91 audio quality and sony walkman series...?

thx in advance...

ENjoy...


----------



## rajasekharan (Jun 1, 2006)

prankie said:
			
		

> coz u never tried a smartphone thats why u were stuck with SE....
> SE phones are good, specially there UI, specially when compared with series40 nokia phones, but series60 phones frm nokia are completly different breed...
> try any of 'em, u'll really like 'em....




why i have not used a smart phone????
cause i do not use the functionalities of the smart phone...i have seen many buying these smart phones and boasting about the functions while not using any of its functions. 
see nokia makes many such things and lot many dont even use thoes functions ...thats were sony comes ...... ...its for the people who really know what to buy ...to people who think and see what their phone sholud be ...i will give 100/100 for sony...cause they know what they are doing...
unlike nokia just pumping tech. unwantedly.

SE RULZ ALWAYS.............


----------



## rajasekharan (Jun 1, 2006)

alienspiesu said:
			
		

> i heard ppl here supportin SE a lot.. but i say xcept for features @  a low price .. wat else they got???? the ans is NUTHIN...
> NOKIA roks in all aspects.. the make .. aftr buyin services,, n for the latest buZZ..
> is thre ne fone wich can even come closer to N-91 wit a BOSE headfone...
> ha ha NOKIA is light years ahead of SE..
> in the end NOKIA roks..



well well....features at low price ....you said it man...it is what u should opt for.....are u sure that in this fast tech age u are going to stick with a phone for long time
u stick with some ting that provides features at low price .....
at least thats what i will stick on to .....i am no rich person dude...


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 1, 2006)

gosh this topic is still on i just dun b'lieve...

newez some facts folks...nokia launched N80 wit 3.2 mp camera which by far is the highest resolution cam.....but se got in act again wit 3 mp camera k800i n ruined nokia n80 by beating it hands down yet again...so u c SE 3mp cam beats nok 3.2mp and is always d case...

ive always thought of going wit nokia but always land up wit se finding it in better price, more features, better quality....ya theres durability issue where nokia gets it but erricson r also offering better durabilities than b4....ok not as good as noks but i really dun have to play baseball wit my cell so i can manage this issue...

cheers


----------



## Najesh (Jun 1, 2006)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> why i have not used a smart phone????
> 
> unlike nokia just pumping tech. unwantedly.
> 
> SE RULZ ALWAYS.............




U must not b using tech,but 4 many of us ,it is the best.


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 2, 2006)

Najesh said:
			
		

> U must not b using tech,but 4 many of us ,it is the best.



well i think the polling sez it all how many of us prefer it....

"i rem i was a die hard fan of intel...infact i also started threads of intel vs amd...i own a pentium 4 cpu....used to debate a lot in favour of intel against amd....but i did wen this was d fact....as soon as i became aware of d fact that amd had taken over i was smart enuf to go wit d better ones....so now though i own intel i wud give it to amd for faster, better n cheaper cpu...
but u still see many of non-tech ppl dun even know amd but they very much remember intel pentium...if they wud get a pc they certainly go for intel...many ppl even today go wit intel despite it is much better option to hv its oponent...."

similarily, SE r also performing now ahead of NOKIA...surf thru n see the sale reports worldwide...se is highly appreciated for coming up n nearly equilising (or may even took over) nokia... but still in india many ppl dun know n dun even think of se just coz they r not tech enuf....i had so many debates wit my frnds in this n all they cud justify is by sayin "cmon yaar, nokia is nokia and is d best"....but they cant prove thier point...even they r not tech savy

cheers


----------



## E.T. (Jun 2, 2006)

Nokia:- in terms of features and popularity
Sony Ericksson:- In music and camera


----------



## hellomotto (Jun 2, 2006)

actually for most of us...........plain vanilla mobile phone serves more than enough.....so nokia is very popular  as it is very cheap  ...  and as it came first some people even understands mobile phone means nokia  ...........   like my mom didnt allowed me to buy any phone other than nokia ya what ET told is very true    Nokia:- in terms of features and popularity
Sony Ericksson:- In music and camera

Now I am  going to buy my 4 th mobile ...can anyone tell me the latest price of n6600  and SEw550i ??
I heard previously n6600 was 9k  now price dropped  and SE w550i  was around 12k  its has a price drop tooo


----------



## bluegene (Jun 2, 2006)

hellomotto...cant u checkout Motorola V3i or V3x ? V3i is 13.5 or 14 k, i dont know about the availability of V3x _which has a much bigger screen.


----------



## alekh_khanna (Jun 2, 2006)

SONY ERICSSON IS THE BEST... 
DIE WITH THE REST !!!!


----------



## kumarmohit (Jun 2, 2006)

Cool it man SE might be soo good that it might cure world food problems but this does not mean that you should shout it here....u can try typing in a lower font size with Caps lock turned off its a good idea you know...


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 2, 2006)

control ur emotions Mr. Khanna

@ hellomotto: yes d prices hv dropped for 6600 n w550i....its even under 9k n 12k respectively....confirm this...im not too sure abt exact prices

cheers


----------



## True Geek (Jun 2, 2006)

The Best There Was
The Best There IS
The Best there Will Be
.
.
.
.

SE IS THE KING


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 2, 2006)

which is the best phone uner 5-6k from nokia or se.my friends want it


----------



## mohit sharma (Jun 2, 2006)

although it depends on one's own attitude but i think a general rule can be defined as ::
*
   1 :: if u need moderate reception and voice quality and great style statement and extra features then GO FOR SONY ERIC. .
   2 :: if u need best possible reception and voice quality with moderate style statement and extra features then GO FOR NOKIA .
*


----------



## aryayush (Jun 3, 2006)

E.T. said:
			
		

> Nokia:- in terms of...*popularity*


What a stupid and irrational excuse when talking about a tech product! What will you do with the popularity? What purpose will it serve you?




			
				mohit sharma said:
			
		

> *if u need moderate reception and voice quality...then GO FOR SONY ERIC. .*


Its is posts like these that make one wonder what the poster was drinking when he typed it! 
No offence, mate but you couldn't possible have been farther from the truth when you posted that. Stop blindly following the misconceptions most people have and be practical. There is no problem with reception in SE phones and it is at par with Nokia only because there is no more scope for improvement. And most SE phones' voice quality is definitely better than most Nokia products.


----------



## hellomotto (Jun 3, 2006)

not that much offensive please ..........calm down


----------



## navneeth_snr (Jun 3, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> which is the best phone uner 5-6k from nokia or se.my friends want it



Go for Sony Ericsson J300i. Its one of the best phones under 5k.

Has 12 MB Capacity, MP3 Support, Java, Sound Recorder, GPRS, Video Player.


----------



## mohit sharma (Jun 3, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> No offence, mate but you couldn't possible have been farther from the truth when you posted that. Stop blindly following the misconceptions most people have and be practical. There is no problem with reception in SE phones and it is at par with Nokia only because there is no more scope for improvement. And most SE phones' voice quality is definitely better than most Nokia products.



* dear aryayush , *
        i never followed any concept bliendly , and what i had written is based on day to day real life practical assessment , i had said these things because i had tested the reception of all types of phones at places which are largely surronded .
for example our college building is much like bunkers and in our lecture room it becomes quite difficult to survive with SE phones , usually they shows either no network there or single signal , while nokia handsets having same connection ( BSNL ) shows moderate at least 3 signals.
and i must say the real winner in reception quality in our classrooms are people having reliance connections with NOKIA handsets .
and if u really want anymore substancial proofs u can refer digit etc. from time to time and i think it's a known fact that NOKIA'S internal antinna is beat.
and dear aryayush , don't take my words as arguments , we all here should , if really had to , then do constructive debates !!!! and i had written so much because u just cancelled all my saying as baseless etc.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 4, 2006)

mohit sharma said:
			
		

> 2 :: if u need  *best possible reception*  and voice quality with moderate style statement and extra features then GO FOR NOKIA .
> [/b]



  i have a different experience with nokia phones signal reception. 

 in my home town Reliance 
Smart has no tower, so signal getting extremely low.
in my old 3315 i was always getting 1-2 bars of signal in my home. after that in my SE T230 it have also minimum signal but not stable. sometimes showed no signal. but the fact is in my 3220 now and friends 6630(!!!!!), it can't find any reliance smart signal not in home even not in outside of home. but in my home, motorola c115, LG B2050 shows the minimum 1-2 bar of signal in my home. so i think nokia's reception quality is now going to be bad(really bad).

               But you may tell about the battery. i think NOKIA is still better than other brands about BATTERY.

and if you tell me about its feature, when SE stolen and i buy 3220 i unable to find some basic features like MINUTES COUNTER, BEEP SOUND AFTER EVERY 1 MINUTE, COPY 1 CONTACTS 1 specific no. TO ANOTHER CONTACT, CAN'T CHANGE font size etc, etc. and  can't remember in this moment. 
          But also has some good features, EDGE in lowest price(low class but no1 can give it under 10k), battery, hardy set etc.etc.


----------



## mohit sharma (Jun 5, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Its is posts like these that make one wonder what the poster was drinking when he typed it!



as a matter of fact mr. arya * i don't drink * , and i think this was the most improper way of replying to other's ideas. * these type of words simply should b avoided , there are proper way of expressing what u were trying to say . *


----------



## vignesh (Jun 5, 2006)

SE is good... Nokia has a large user base in India no world wise...


----------



## prankie (Jun 5, 2006)

Go for SE if u want
a simple
good looking
easy to use
multimedia rich phone.

But if u are a power user
than definitely go for nokia Series60 phone.
They are like computer... they may not be easy on eyes (i mean UI specially of older versions) but are damn functional....

Regarding signal reception both SE and Nokia are good...


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 6, 2006)

its on and on and on and will go on....my vote hangs wit se...

cheers


----------



## chetan.g (Jun 6, 2006)

does SE-k750i  can we buy instead of nokia mobiles ........ does SE mobiles r good ?? whats the outcome of all decisions .....does SE wins


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 6, 2006)

i guess u can see the polling n go thru this forum dude
se does win...

cheers


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 6, 2006)

^ ^

the poll is pretty close... Sony = multimedia, Nokia = Professionalism


----------



## aryayush (Jun 7, 2006)

mohit sharma said:
			
		

> as a matter of fact mr. arya * i don't drink * , and i think this was the most improper way of replying to other's ideas. * these type of words simply should b avoided , there are proper way of expressing what u were trying to say . *


Hey, that was supposed to be a joke and was not supposed to mean that I thought you drink! I am REALLY sorry if it was offensive!
When you find someone's opinions shocking, it is common practice to say, 'I hope you are not drinking!' Anyway, please don't be offended, mate. Have fun!


----------



## cvvikram (Jun 7, 2006)

Wow.....SE is still leading.....cheers


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 7, 2006)

Somebody here said dat u get bored with nokia soon. How yaar..take the case of series 60. Do a search in the net nd u will find tons of softwares we cant even imagine. U can find soft like:
*sending or forewarding text sms through IR or Btooth. Its gr8 as its free nd can be sent across classrooms!!
*Zipping nd unzipping soft. U can sent a big FOLDER via Btooth by zipping it and even set a pass.
*U can sent a copyrighted soft or song simply by renaming nd changing the extension to some other nd after receiving, change it back!!!
*Tons of very good Java games from gameloft, ubisoft etc...
*Pass protect ur SMS.
*Anti theft softs...
*Other music players which supports wide formats loke rm,ogg,wma.etc
*Softs which could play Divx nd Xvid file with very high quality in landscape mode(take almost 2 full movies in a 512MB).
*softs which could even open .pdf, .doc, .txt etc
The options are endless. But on SE u would have to stich on all the builtin stupid functions nd gets bored but u could simply sit nd listen to music for 10+hrs(withW series)( foolishly) as some might argue.


NOKIA ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aryayush (Jun 7, 2006)

LOL! Well yeah, if you are a huge software pirate and have very very secretive messages which, if revealed, can be a threat to world peace - then, I guess, Nokia does offer some extendability. However, this is not the case with most of us. Who wants to password protect their SMS!!
We just want a phone with good multimedia capabilities that can provide us with standard audio-visual pleasure. Nokia phones are 'jack(s) of all trades and master(s) of none' and SE has mastered most functions to give you a value for money product.
And SE has fewer phones than Nokia in the smartphone department but they are few better phones. The P910i is already there and it is great. The M600i is launched and P990i and W950i are to follow soon.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 7, 2006)

Those connot be called a SMARTPHONE as its too bulky and is a substitute for PDAs. The camera of p910i is worst nd poor in multimedia nd imaging. All they have to offer is symbian nd an overly large touchscreen. Going for a PDA is beeter bang for the bucks.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 7, 2006)

And about piracy. Who in India is spending money for mobile softwares as they are not so popular nd people hardly knew there are such softies for phone nd their potential. We want to try out the softwares nd use it for some days(with fully funtional). Then only we can decide if it s needed for us. But that is not the case for PC softs as most people knew about each catogory softwares nd is sure the softies worth it. So I say piracy is good at least for mobile apps (for about an year).


----------



## aryayush (Jun 7, 2006)

LOL! Your posts keep getting weirder!

It is really funny to see a Nokia supporter criticise bulky phones. LOL! Nokia's whole lineup is practically overflowing with phones roughly the size of bricks.


----------



## mohit sharma (Jun 8, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> ^ ^
> 
> the poll is pretty close... Sony = multimedia, Nokia = Professionalism



* 100% agree for below 10k segment phones of both companies !!!! *


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 8, 2006)

i agree wit mohit sharma

cheers


----------



## martian (Jun 17, 2006)

For Eons you Earthlings will boast of your (or Others') Nokia! I don't say that's a bad thing to do, but you must consider what happened with Intel and AMD a few years ago~ What all crud things were said about AMD... it being a hot-toaster, a power hungry monster, a cheater on clock-speeds, and what not?  But with Athlon 64 everything changed (Yes, believe me, smart ones will agree)! Intel is now what AMD was then... And a smart silicon for that matter! I can manage a Debate on "Why Intel ain't GOOD" for Eons.. But well, since this is a sort of debate on "Who is the Charming Mobiles, I'm not getting into Processors' details~

But wait, I've got something to one-side on this "Nokia Vs SE" thing! Believe it or not, Nokia was cool... well, until this dark-horse SE came! Yet again, History had to be rewritten~ Well, I'm not saying that Nokias have come to become a-too-hot-to-handle-power-hungry-monster... Well, what I stress here is they're not the cheap-Barbie anymore these days~ 

You folks say Nokia works on Symbian, Nokia can work on Office applications, Nokia does this, and Nokia does that! Believe me, even SE can work on Office applications if it gets powered by Symbian. SE P900 and P910i are examples! But my question here is why you need to run Office applications on your mobile phone when you've got those Laptops and Desktops and PDAs with good processing power down their Gut? The very thought of it makes me feel sick (Damn, I dare not wish to switch to those 486s' again)! And believe me once again friends, what Nokia does is loot your Wallet for that nanogram of fuel (It loots otherwise too)! Well, Symbian aside, has Nokia got anything else commendable? Mm.. All I can think of now is that they've got a good resale value (So does Intel.. ). 

Ha, and now Cons is what I've got most to talk about Nokia! You Nokia loyalists out there, please don't have a hard time at me.. I'll not dare talk about Nokias budget phones, no I wont! But well, I'll start off with Nokia 6600. Can there be a handset this heavy, awkward-to-hold and slow? Symbian there too.. Well, my friend (poor soul) had one of those, and he had a few applications installed on that too! Well, the funny part: The time it took to reboot? 3 min and 56 sec! XP boots on a P2 much faster! 

Hey guys, have you heard of mobile Viruses? You surely must've heard. Well, hear this too: Viruses get to play only on Symbian phones.. You know why? It's because SE phones, i.e. their non-Symbian ones (Well, most are non-Symbian ones) don't (or can't) execute other programs other than those written in Java. And I've heard you can't make Viruses using Java!

And now to the latest one from Nokia: The N91, Walkman Phone, 4GB.. You folks might be starving for that.. Who won't? Well, do you guys know that it's a HDD based storage? Do you know the problem with that? HDD storage has got movable parts unlike Flash (or Memory-card) based ones.. And naturally, if you drop it to give itself a pretty good shock, N91's storage goes Kaboom!

So, what I say want from you people is to THINK SMART! AND BUY A SONY ERICSSON!


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jun 17, 2006)

Well .. infact viruses coded to interact through the Java environment is as good as any virus out there ... it's something like this ....... Why do you see so many windows updates so frequently , so many antivirus etc etc. ... we all know why ... coz windows has so many backdoors , leaks .. etc etc. .... and how do we find them . coz we get loads people giving a hard time to it .... so does this mean other os's like Linux or MacOS are virus proof ??? well NO ... infact those are more affected coz when they're infected , its hard to find a cure .... get my point ???

Simply put .. every company has their own champs ... but what everything comes down to is the budget , and not the company ...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 17, 2006)

martian said:
			
		

> Hey guys, have you heard of mobile Viruses? You surely must've heard. Well, hear this too: Viruses get to play only on Symbian phones.. You know why? It's because SE phones, i.e. their non-Symbian ones (Well, most are non-Symbian ones) don't (or can't) execute other programs other than those written in Java. And I've heard you can't make Viruses using Java!
> 
> And now to the latest one from Nokia: The N91, Walkman Phone, 4GB.. You folks might be starving for that.. Who won't? Well, do you guys know that it's a HDD based storage? Do you know the problem with that? HDD storage has got movable parts unlike Flash (or Memory-card) based ones.. And naturally, if you drop it to give itself a pretty good shock, N91's storage goes Kaboom!
> 
> So, what I say want from you people is to THINK SMART! AND BUY A SONY ERICSSON!



WELL SAID MAN.,.., well said...if others (noki lovers see my previous post) ihad mentioned about the patch for those silly virus in the symbian phones and as far as things go..they haven fixed it....
good u mentioned 40 gb is hard drive.....
keep going...

SE ROCKS
and NOKIA S---S.......


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 17, 2006)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Well .. infact viruses coded to interact through the Java environment is as good as any virus out there ... it's something like this ....... Why do you see so many windows updates so frequently , so many antivirus etc etc. ... we all know why ... coz windows has so many backdoors , leaks .. etc etc. .... and how do we find them . coz we get loads people giving a hard time to it .... so does this mean other os's like Linux or MacOS are virus proof ??? well NO ... infact those are more affected coz when they're infected , its hard to find a cure .... get my point ???
> 
> Simply put .. every company has their own champs ... but what everything comes down to is the budget , and not the company ...



its not because its sooo popular...it gets virus....
since because the programmer didnt write the code properly..u get virus...i do beleive that virus creators look in for holes to insert their virus...but u should know "first to fix the window...not open them and let a buglar in and scream for HELP...." and i am still wondering why NOKIA haven given a patch or free upgrade for those who are infected by that bluetooth virus(kabir.sis)....wht i am saying is there is a lot of money being involved here....think, only to remove that virus ,how many antivirus has come up for nokia?????
why????? coz there is a great market for them..

simply to put , they create and charge U to fix the problem...in which they have the solution as soon as they create "IT"....

ANYBODY DISAGREE ME????


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 18, 2006)

d poll results sez it all...infact i wasnt expecting such result but i think digit members r smart enuf 2 take d rite decision according to current happenings...

i mean even 2day i see ppl saying "wat is amd?" or "wat is sony ericsson".... for them defination of computer is pentium n mobile is nokia just coz it had been rullin since days....they dunt cope up wit technology...ok i dun blame them...its just that they r not that interested in such fields....but that goes the problem here....

take another example - even if sachin scores zero in every match he plays for 2-3 series he will be named the champ....but if dhoni does that....he mite be asked to rest....he doesnt have a name like sachin rite now but he ranks 3rd in world n dunno if sachin is even closeby....thats it

cheers


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 18, 2006)

@speedyguy

ABSOLUTELY RIGHT. NO DOUBT. YOU GIVE 2 GREAT EXAMPLE.


----------



## martian (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanx a lot naveen_reloaded.

I agree with you deathvirus_me, Virus writers are a smart lot. And not just smart, but Ssmaartt (smart in an unethical way doh)! I envy them and I loathe them.. Ever thought how Virus writers get to program Viruses? It's when they get to find some holes (or Security breaches). I don't want to talk about Windows here. It is one Big Fishing Net (No wonder there are a million Viruses affecting Windows)! Well, I don't say that Linux is Virus proof.. There are Viruses, but 1:1000000 is its ratio with Windows.

The talk here is basically Mobile.. Why should I be talking about Viruses here? Well, this is what I've got to say: Viruses are small programs that get executed once it enters your Device. Well, since Symbian has the ability to execute programs, it can execute Viruses too (kabir.sys for that matter)! Hence Nokia phones are not Virus proof. On the other hand, SE phones have native support only to execute Java files. SE phones dont execute other programs. And, if I have to tell you about Java Viruses, these are the only Viruses (in these many years) that could  infect even a PC: Java.BeanHive and Java.StrangeBrew. And they are not that serious threats either. What I say here is "You can't think of a Java Mobile Virus yet". And for that reason, SE fans (like me) need not fear of any Kabirs NOW!

And you're right, speedyguy. Companies like Intel and Nokia, who've been in business for a very long time gets to have the bigger slice always! People have to be informed that they're being cheated. But first, there are bigger heads to be taught (Dell and Apple kissing Intel foot)!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 18, 2006)

well said martin...but one thing is if a SSSMART virus writer wants to create a virus...he can....since everything are just programs..codes...numbers....symbols...but far now symbian is like a multi door housed.....option are many and so the virus creators many and easy to get thier  virus pass thru those doors........on the other hand the SE is a like a VAULT....heavily gaurded......unbreakable....


----------



## bukaida (Jun 18, 2006)

Windows is virus prone but still the most popular os. People did not stop to go to kashmir even after several terrorist attacks. People will do the things if they are comfortable with them and there will be always a remedy to any problem.The symbian phones are much easier to use for common people.The best comparison would be the linux vs windows. Everything is there in linux and free but still most of our PCs run on windows.


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 19, 2006)

well who says windows doesnt have remedies to virus attacks....there service pack versions which help out....but mobiles r most proned to viruses....anti virus wont help much 2 them....i also find symbain fones much slower.....n not so userfriendly...lets not compare wit wit kashmir... a diff scenario here

cheers


----------



## aryayush (Jun 19, 2006)

bukaida said:
			
		

> Everything is there in linux and free but still most of our PCs run on windows.


The reason is that even Windows is free in India.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 19, 2006)

*Symbian Userfriendly??? Kidin Right???*



			
				bukaida said:
			
		

> Windows is virus prone but still the most popular os. People did not stop to go to kashmir even after several terrorist attacks. People will do the things if they are comfortable with them and there will be always a remedy to any problem.The symbian phones are much easier to use for common people.The best comparison would be the linux vs windows. Everything is there in linux and free but still most of our PCs run on windows.


symbian ease to use to common people...u must  be kiddin ,RIGHT??????

u know in symbian ...for "common people" since its soo complicated...he doesn know which is running where ...and how...whether in the background..or foreground..nothing....and these COMMON PEOPLE u say are the ones who get infected by these virus...thats the way these virus are written...
if this SYMBIAN has been user frindly ... they could have not been infectd by these virus.....since they could have a got a fair idea of everything....is symbian really self explanatory....????
no its not....u should go for coaching class on "HOW TO USE BASIC SYMBIAN THINGS" for MONTHS......i said MONTHS.....!!!1


and in  no case compare SYMBIAN WITH WINDOWS......windows is by far the best userfriendly software....right from the START BUTTON....to CONTROL PANEl...

symbian on the other hand is like playing with current...one wrong move ..u are gone forever....i have been using both these phonesSE and NOKIA...and i had a experince when i accidentally deleted a few files..it was a accident....and then it happened.... nothing worked ..right from themes .. file manager....bluetooth..nothing.....and u are calling "that" as userfriendly....huh..

havent u tried SE phones???? u can delete anything and anywhere ...still it will work.....thats the "CLASS" of SE....theirs are the best userfriendly phones around...and they will be....and are self explanatory

since this is india......when one goes and buy anything..let it be a TV or HI-Fi system,car,bike .....or anything......they will first look around thier neighbours,relatives...discuss.....and get the ones they recommend...nobody goes in for specs.....any review by authors...just go in, get the one that thier relatives have said...walkout and again recommend to ur other relative....

whts with u people...cant u try out a new thing....cant u be different...a new stuff/thing which has equal and added feature than ur "RECOMMENDED" THING has.....

SE ROCKS...no denying in it~!!!!!!


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 19, 2006)

well lets not play the blame game...whether symbian is user friendly or not, i dont care.....but what i do care is that NOKIA did NOT created symbian so all the ppl who give nokia an advantage for being a symbian phone shud realize that this does not makes nokia superior or more advanced, its not their product anyway but i believe thats the only reason nokia is able to survive in high end phones segement, otherwise SE wud have eaten it up anyday

i hope SE comes up with more n more symbian phones...and then nokia definatley will R.I.P.

ENjoy...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 19, 2006)

hasen this thread has went so faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar?????


----------



## martian (Jun 19, 2006)

One of the basic reasons why people still stick with Windows, Intel, Nokia, and the likes is because people are not just ready to accept change! The so called ease-of-use that some people claim to have felt with Symbian phones is simply not agreeable! I say this because I've used both Nokia and SE, and I feel the latter more user friendly.. I know some of you Nokia-fans out there won't agree to that that easily, so let me quote an example: On Symbian phones, when you have to open and read an SMS after reaching the Inbox you'll have to perform two operations (when you click on the sms, a sub-menu like Open, Forward, Remove, etc pops-up). But SE fans know that it's much easier to open up and read a msg in SE! Well, that was just one small example.

And one of the basic reasons why we, the Sony Ericsson fans, just can't live without SE is because your Nokias' not-so-easy-to-use interface, snail-crawl and Viruses makes us look at better options!


----------



## freakanomics (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm stuck!!  se phones are more cute and appealing to the youth. se w series is way ahead of its competitors in terms of camera pic quality as well as sound quality. only bad thing is that all most all se fones have a screen too small. And nokia fones have better facilities,better build quality,a very good range in terms of cost as well as fones and are more well known!! I favour n70 and w810i.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 20, 2006)

freakanomics said:
			
		

> And nokia fones have better facilities


Wrong!




			
				freakanomics said:
			
		

> better build quality


Wrong!




			
				freakanomics said:
			
		

> a very good range in terms of cost as well as fones


If you look at them closely, they are just similar phones with different prices - which means that they release ten phones where the job could have been done with three or four. Sony Ericsson phones also come at all price levels (except the hyper priced phones which cost in excess of thirty thousand), except that they get the job done with fewer but more varied phones.




			
				freakanomics said:
			
		

> are more well known


Why does it matter!!


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 21, 2006)

se r alwez better dude.....just d matter of name which nokia has....though it doesnt matter....just need 2 make a smart chioce...gud luk

cheers


----------



## bukaida (Jun 21, 2006)

What b'out the battery life of nokia folks? SE doesnot come anywhere near it.


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 21, 2006)

correction there....who sez se battery life doesnt come close to nokia.... infact recent launches from se come wit a very gud battery life...

cheers


----------



## nony23 (Mar 19, 2007)

what makes nokia better i dont think any thing special in it except battery backup sony erricson got much better functions sond quality and 3g are the top features of se what nokia have 







Sony Ericsson on the top



any body needs more qute against nokia can reply me 





nokia no where stand against SE


----------



## Pathik (Mar 19, 2007)

nony23 said:
			
		

> what makes nokia better i dont think any thing special in it except battery backup sony erricson got much better functions sound quality and 3g are the top features of se what nokia have


Nokia has 3G to... in fact it nokia introduced it earlier than SE



			
				nony23 said:
			
		

> Sony Ericsson on the top


[sarcasm]Yea yea... we know...[/sarcasm]


			
				nony23 said:
			
		

> any body needs more qute against nokia can reply me


wat is qute??? nd yup i replied... 



			
				nony23 said:
			
		

> nokia no where stand against SE


Wake up...


----------



## caje143 (Mar 19, 2007)

I am confused... dont know whom to vote for...
well SE have sexy looks especially the Walkman series... 
and Nokia is the all time favourite of the majority....

so am really confused... cant i vote for both???


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Mar 19, 2007)

Sony Ericsson


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 19, 2007)

Sony ericson


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 20, 2007)

nokia is the BEst cmpni...


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Mar 20, 2007)

nokia though with many problems.
See Nokia E60(Rs.16,000), Nokia 6131(Rs.9,500) screen. 
1600 battery life.
N70m Sound and other
Never forget camera     5MP       N95 (King of the ring)


----------



## desh2s (Mar 20, 2007)

you can't compare nokia with SE. Nokia phones are far better than SE but the main drawback is that they are always overpriced. if you talk about price/performance ratio SE phones are better.


----------



## Destruction (Mar 20, 2007)

get real desh, hav u used se phones.

i hav used both nokia as well as se (6600 and now w700i), and i can definately say Sony Erricson rocks.

nokia is nowhere near sony, doesnt matter wat u compare .

i ll may never returned  to nokia again.


----------



## max_demon (Mar 20, 2007)

SE k750i , is the BEST  no phone comes in the way ,


----------



## yogi_7272 (Mar 20, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> SE k750i , is the BEST  no phone comes in the way ,



i second that .. one of the best phone..

even my n73me is waiting ..to be used ..


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 20, 2007)

Sony Ericsson for me... I'd rather prefer a good looking phone than a piece of Brick in my pocket..


----------



## nikkiddl (Mar 21, 2007)

Sony is best


----------



## krazyfrog (Mar 22, 2007)

Nokia for me. They're the ones who brought smartphones to the masses. Unlike SE who reserves them for the elite few who have big bucks to spare.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 22, 2007)

Yea... krazy is rite...  but that is if SE does hav smartfones...


----------



## Destruction (Mar 22, 2007)

I considered SE phones as smart phones no doubt about it.

if u could load tones of java application, games on your se phones then

ur point to consider nokia best is not valid for me.


----------



## krazyfrog (Mar 22, 2007)

Java apps are nothing compared to symbian apps. The variety found in symbian can never be matched by java apps. And its not like symbian phones don't support java. So its a double advantage.
Also smartphones are more than just able to download lots of apps. The other big reason is multi-tasking, which only smartphones can do. Only those who've done it know the importance and convenience of multi-tasking. Also smart phones can be customized and altered to insane levels.
Its not that SE doesn't have smartphones. The P-series from SE is very popular and for good reasons. Take the P990i for example. 'Every thing but the kitchen sink (and maybe EDGE)' is how i'd describe. But its way to expensive. Instead of an all-in-one smartphone why can't SE have smartphones with more diverse features at cheaper price. The cheapest is M600i. But even that costs 14.5k and still lacks EDGE and a camera.
Another thing i don't like about SE is why can't they put both 3G and EDGE is one phone. They put only one at a time or none at all.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 23, 2007)

i personally feel that my qd is smarter than p990i..


----------



## sreek30 (Mar 23, 2007)

i prefer se bcoz clarity is more in se than nokia


----------



## desh2s (Mar 23, 2007)

me too feel that symbian phones are  better than any other phone. as they have the capability of an OS.


----------



## speedyguy (Mar 25, 2007)

dats rite those who used symbain only can know...i used n6600 then 7710.....n used to get pissed wit tones of virus, sluggish speeds, software problems....abt multi-tasking...it takes ages to run single task at full load...i nearly threw both of em...gettin frustated i tuk k series of se...fast, simple, better features, quality cam n sound at best price....n no tension of bundled softies n viruses....fewh!

Enjoy~!


----------



## krazyfrog (Mar 25, 2007)

^^ Dude you've just owned two of the slowest Symbian phones ever made. No wonder you are frustrated. Even i'd thrown them out of the window if i were you. But that doesn't mean all Symbian phones are bad. Its just your bad luck you ended up with those two. Next time choose well.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 25, 2007)

6600 is slow no doubt... but cant say that abt 7710... its as fast as u keep it...


----------



## speedyguy (Mar 27, 2007)

kept it as i cud...dats for my experince but i got tons of frnds possessing other symbian fones...no doubt it gives u advntge of adding more softies but its al d same again in dat area....

Enjoy~!


----------



## uppalpankaj (Mar 28, 2007)

Sony ericsson rocks

SE  is releasing so many new models which are really cool. SE phones give more value for money.


----------



## vipergt (May 15, 2007)

se rules


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 16, 2007)

oooph..... fight still running .....


----------



## pannaguma (May 16, 2007)

for me nokia is king


----------



## dhan_shh (May 16, 2007)

Multimedia Specialist-NOKIA


When it comes to 'Walkman'-Music --Nothing can match 'Sony Ericcsson'-the Ultimate Leader!!


----------



## fun2sh (May 16, 2007)

ME TOO LIKE SONY ERICSSON but wish that they start usin symbian OS in all phone


----------



## CadCrazy (May 17, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> I Disagree...............
> 
> SE is the multimedia king


 
me too, SE is multimedia king


----------



## aryayush (May 17, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> ME TOO LIKE SONY ERICSSON but wish that they start usin symbian OS in all phone


What would be the difference between them and Nokia then! Why don't you just use Nokia instead?


----------



## speedyguy (May 19, 2007)

goood...newez no offence tryin os's for se also...their processing is fast n components r performing so can try to optimise wit new ideas but newez still they work quite well wit wat they r

Enjoy~!


----------



## gadgetfreak (May 21, 2007)

thats cos their OS aint as heavy as symbian


----------



## aryayush (May 21, 2007)

Operating systems have different weights? 

*img300.imageshack.us/img300/381/aryayushuserbarkm0.gif


----------



## dtox (May 21, 2007)

sony ericsson.. this comes from a nokia user with 3 yrs expierence.. used sony erisson for 2 month n i already have fallen in love...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 21, 2007)

nokia 9500 there no competitor in sony erisson


----------



## REY619 (May 21, 2007)

Nokia.
Thanx!


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jun 1, 2007)

I have become a SE fan. I have used nokias before. But lemme tell u, Nokias are nowhere near SEs.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 1, 2007)

It depends on person needs.but i will go for SE this time.


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 1, 2007)

I've been using a W710i for the past 1 month and i'm already missing my N Gage QD. The phone has lots of features with good sound quality and great camera, but i miss the smartphone functionality of my QD a lot. In fact i'm afraid i might get bored of this phone soon. SE or nokia, i'm not buying a non-smartphone ever again.


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 2, 2007)

se rox


----------



## oval_man (Jun 3, 2007)

Samsung is likely to beat both NOkia & SE!!!

U600 is Simbly Superb!!!

i600 will be a big hit!!!!

Wait & Watch!


----------



## sreek30 (Jun 3, 2007)

i"ll go for se bcoz it has sound quality which cannot be matched by nokia and has better clarity in pictures


----------



## gdatuk (Jun 6, 2007)

hands down nokia


----------



## ThinkFree (Jun 6, 2007)

Nokia, haven't given a try to Sony Ericsson


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 6, 2007)

I have both used Nokia and SE..in terms of signal,sound quality and battery nobody can beat Nokia ...SE is best in terms of Sound......
thats why I am trying to change my W700i


----------



## arcticflare (Jun 6, 2007)

It's nokia for me hands down..
My first mobile was an SE, went against my dad's advise to go for a nokia. The battery life's worst for SE(I had to carry the charger everyday to college) and the phone would frequently hangup as if it were runnin on win xp. Finally after a nightmarish year with SE i let go of it and went for a nokia 6600. Since then, no more hassles or probs with nokia even after it sliiped frm my hands on nearly 20-30 occasions and crashed onto the floor.


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 6, 2007)

SE sound quality is very overhyped. I've been using a Walkman phone for a month now and i find nothing special in the sound quality. Its not even close to that of N91 which supports even full sized headphones without any problems while giving great sound and volume. All those recommending SE for its sound should hear an N91 with good headphones once. Its guaranteed to blow your mind. You'll never go back to your Walkman again.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 6, 2007)

One more thing SE has got very bad adpater for charging..The port is so sensitive and pins are there..i accidentally broke one pin while taking charger out of port.....new charger bought ...but woh bhi port main thoda hilane ke baad hee charge hota hai ........SE should look @ ergonomics part too


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 6, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> The port is so sensitive and pins are there.



agree wid you. SE needs to better on that.


----------



## eggman (Jun 6, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> agree wid you. SE needs to better on that.


+ 1


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jul 25, 2007)

i also have the problem with the charger ... in se phone ... any way to make it work ... other than hillana ... 
se should look into this ....


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 26, 2007)

+1 for port...i too faced similar problem although not reqd to change anything yet...but i heard n81 sound...its damn good but only on phones wich is not exactly by nokias....i did same for most basic k300i phone (price 4.7k) n  got a better sound from it...just had 2 equalise to jazz mode....

abt 6600...that wud b d last fone i wud go for.....thrs no way its hassle free...tons of bundled softies making it a looooot sloww n more virus proned...after runnin after formatting it several times i finally got rid of it....n got k300....much faster..although no symbian i agree....better cam n much better sound...n mainly hassle free

planning to buy a samsung soon for 5mp camera

Enjoy~!


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 26, 2007)

my choice is...............................................








SONY ERICSSON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i've just noticed that nokia's care center has been put to a less ppl location but it's still a lot of ppl!
in SE care center is placed at a huge plaza's ground floor and it is empty!
that means SE fones don't break down as much as nokia
also my n80 is soooo badly breaking down (in just half year  )


----------



## speedyguy (Jul 26, 2007)

shudnt hv much probs wit n series but urs does lack in case of size...ts like a brick...n not handy...

n its not like they hv more problems...ts like they hv more buyers...but iv alwez prefd se coz i focus more on cam n sound quality n ofcourse price value....for an os like symbian...i hv a tablet notebook...  

Enjoy~!


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jul 26, 2007)

Sony ericsson phone are better designed and feature rich. If you compare nokia with SE, for the same features one has to shell out additional money for nokia phones. I have not used nokia, but from the experience of my friends, it is clear that there is no truth in saying that its quality is good. Many of my friends have purchased new handsets after about a year's use due to malfunctions. Surprisingly, many of them went for other brands like SE,motorola etc. Take for instance K750i, its lens is covered very nicely and the photos taken by it are really good. Moreover the sound quality is superb. I vote for SE. SE ZINDABAD!!!


----------



## VexByte (Jul 28, 2007)

In India, *SE is in the 3rd position*(sales-wise) _even behind the Motorola !_

The most important reason for that is that *SE is still having fewer phones below Rs.5000 price range compared to Moto/Nokia.*


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 28, 2007)

For me it would have to be Nokia all the way.SE has a very bad history with it's analog stick layout.It's the worst feature of all SE phones which posses an analog stick.They are extremely stiff & very sensitive.Moreover the OS is a bit tacky.Not as user friendly as Nokia is.The sound quality too is strictly ok both for Walkman & Non-Walky series.


----------



## sourishzzz1234 (Jul 28, 2007)

SmoothCriminal said:
			
		

> no reasons form the ones who voted for SE huh!?


na different people differnt views...


----------



## sandeepk (Jul 28, 2007)

@VexByte yes you are right. That may be one of the reasons why they are behind motorola.
I vote for nokia for user friendlyness. Sony Ericsson does lack that feature.


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 28, 2007)

sandeepk said:
			
		

> I vote for nokia for user friendlyness. Sony Ericsson does lack that feature.



what the .... !!!!!! SE is more (or should I say on par ???) user friendly and comfortable to use than nokia... for e.g. just tried much talked about 3110c ... this piece of trash doesn't even have a file manager... my friend having a hard time to arrange his files on his microSD card... w/o the usb data transter cable the phone is extremely difficult to oragnaize... and pathetic 1.3 MP photo quality...


----------



## He28 (Jul 29, 2007)

Wait guys...

All this crap is stated by some, drgrudge and he or she seems to be some Nokia agent/employee.

There is no point in discussing which one is the best. Nokia, once upon a time was the best cell phone. These days the built, battery and software is real pathetic. Nokia is getting worst day by day. I bought Nokia 3230 and within 6 months of it's purchase the silver color started chipping off and Bluetooth started giving problems. Also, it's joystick is about to break. I asked for help in -- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63852. Imagine my state of mind after spending 16000/- on the 'High End' phone with such issues.

Let me know if Sony's w810i a good choice...??

Most of my friends are using Sony Ericsson with no problems. So bottomline is:

Sony Ericsson Rules.
Sony Ericsson Is The Best!!


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 29, 2007)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> this piece of trash doesn't even have a file manager... my friend having a hard time to arrange his files on his microSD card... w/o the usb data transter cable the phone is extremely difficult to oragnaize... and pathetic 1.3 MP photo quality...


 There is something called Gallery in Nokia S40 phones which works similar to the File Manager in SE phones. One doesn't need to be an Einstein to figure out how it works. Even a mentally retarded person can figure it out. And the camera is same (quality wise) as the one in Z550i. Which means even your beloved SE doesn't believe in giving good cameras in phones of this class as it is not required.


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 29, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> There is something called Gallery in Nokia S40 phones which works similar to the File Manager in SE phones. One doesn't need to be an Einstein to figure out how it works. Even a mentally retarded person can figure it out. And the camera is same (quality wise) as the one in Z550i. Which means even your beloved SE doesn't believe in giving good cameras in phones of this class as it is not required.



Ok lemme know how u can create a subfolder within the MEMORY CARD folder in gallery and organize all the disarranged types of files in there .. like i wanna create a subfolder "Photos" and wanna let all the photos automatically save within that subfolder in the mem card folder OR I wanna move specific items to specific subfolders within the Memory Card (3110c strictly... ) All these without the intervention of a PC and any 3rd party utils... lemme see the boomin einstein in ya !!!! duh....... 

And what about 3Gp videos.. whenver they are encoded (in lowest bitrate and supported resolutions).. and placed in the phones.. OMG.. the phone reboots... wow !!!!!!!!!!!  3110 SUKS BIG TIME !!! Wastage of 7000 buks !!! 

Ok.. I am posting the original pic taken by 3110c... in complete daytime.... dude whaddya cam quality  

*img525.imageshack.us/img525/639/image004wi1.th.jpg

I admit that I hv never used SE Z series of phones.. only W and K series... the cam in both of them is excellent !!! []


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 29, 2007)

1. To create a new folder or sub-folder, press Options>Add folder.
2. To move a file to a folder, press Options>Move. If you're moving it to a folder within a folder, after selecting Move option, press Option>Open folder. Keep doing this till you reach the desired folder. When you reach the folder you need to move the file to, press Select.
3. No phone that i know allows one to directly save the captured images in a folder of ones choice. It first saves it in the default folder, and then one can move it to the desired folder. 3110c is no exception to this.
4. The quality of image captured from its camera is more than adequate for its class, most of which can only manage upto VGA. Infact 3110c is one of the few phones at that range to offer a megapixel camera. Actually the quality of image captured from my 2mpix W710i is hardly better than the image you posted, and it costs 10k now.


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 29, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> 1. To create a new folder or sub-folder, press Options>Add folder.
> 2. To move a file to a folder, press Options>Move. If you're moving it to a folder within a folder, after selecting Move option, press Option>Open folder. Keep doing this till you reach the desired folder. When you reach the folder you need to move the file to, press Select.



Wow !!! it seems u havn't handled a 3110c..... !!!! dude.. first go and have a first hand experience with that trash and then tell these general steps which work flawlessly with SE phones. God, the more I work with Nokia's so called medium to high end phones.. I get more and more addicted to my SE. 

Ok.. lemme make this all clear.... u can move any files UPTO the "Memory Card" folder (in the gallery) and can't access any kind of subfolders in it. U hafta use a separate card reader to do so or use the data cable.  Any 3110c user here ???



			
				krazyfrog said:
			
		

> No phone that i know allows one to directly save the captured images in a folder of ones choice. It first saves it in the default folder, and then one can move it to the desired folder. 3110c is no exception to this



Oh.. dude... again it is established that u do not have a first hand experience with this phone. IT IS INDEED POSSIBLE to make 3110c save its snaps in the "memory card" folder rather than its default. I want to go to any specific subfolder within the "Memory card" folder and not save them randomly. 

Again my W850i can be given the choice where to specifically save its photos , the phone memory or the mem stick pro duo. It automatically creates a default folder 100DSCIM and saves the pics there. 

Duh.. a K600i Cam quality is far better than 3110c..... !!!!


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 29, 2007)

It took me a while to control my laughter and type this post. Your apparent lack of knowledge in handling S40 phones and overflowing fanboyism for SE has what has made you type the above post. I did clearly mention that to reach and paste within any folder within the Memory card you should first press Option>Open folder. If you directly press Select, then the file will be saved in the main folder of memory card. Instead selecting Open folder option, you have access to the inner folders. Selecting Open folder again will open the sub-folder (if there are any). Once you reach the last folder, open folder option will be unavailable and you'll have to save in that last folder. Go get that 3110 from your friend and follow the steps i've explained. You'll see that it works. I'll agree that the process is not as intuitive as in SE's file manager and i don't blame you for missing it (most people do). But it is by no means non-existing as you proclaimed. As for saving pictures in memory card or phone memory, of course its possible in every phone with memory card support. What i thought is that you're talking of saving the image in a particular folder within memory card or phone memory of your choice which is certainly not possible in any phone. The image will always be saved in the pre-allotted folder in the particular memory. Next time please understand others post before replying and make your own post more clear. Also i've spent ages working with Nokia phones (and recently SE phones) and have more experience with them than you can even imagine and obviously won't tolerate any doubts about my experiences with them.


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 29, 2007)

1) first of all u r rite that I dun hv ne prolonged experience with S40 phones... as far my first time hands-on experience goes, it has always been extremely pathetic with Nokia phones (except extremely low budget ones). Thus my initial point was re-established by yourself only "SE is more user friendly than nokia phones".  I would rather stick to a phone with more intuitive and user friendly interface rather than the ones which require more than a years experience to get its features known 

2) Second, I have never been any kind of fanboys of any specific company and i am only favouring SE here becuz the thread is of SE and Nokia .. I personally have an XDA O2, 2 moto s, and 3 SE s. My experience with Nokia has always been pathetic... so the phone and its manufacturer are to blame.... coz I never had any kind of unfavourable experiences with other good high end phones (I stress the word "above budget and entry levels"). They have always been as easy to operate as a breeze. I remember my first hands on experience with N73... the phone took nearly 3 minutes to boot up and was slow as hell and felt like a huge piece of brick... (then again some people may argue that was due to softwares like Antivirus installed.... phew...  )

3) If I have hurt your sentiments and your experience than I am sorry .  But at this point i cannot get to that 3110c as my friend has gone away, which i would love to get my hands on to experience your method of working with folders. But again if you are right then it will just strenthen my idea to stay away from Nokia all the more ... 

4) Also u have understood me poorly... I NEVER said that I wanna create folder named "PICTURES" (for e.g.) within  "Memory Card" and direct my phone to save snaps there.. what i meant was was like if the phone saves in a default location like "CAMERA" (for e.g.) within the Phone memory then I wanna direct it to save in default folder "CAMERA" but on the memory card. Refer to W850s working ... W850 can be instructed to save its snaps in an organised manned\r.. the default name of the default folder remains the same i.e. "100DSCIM" but it can be created in both MSPD as well as Phone Memory so that the snaps always gets saved in an organised manner within the DEFAULT folder  Hope this time its more clear.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 29, 2007)

4) In nokia fones the default path for image storage is c\nokia\images for the fone memory and e\images for the mem card memory... is that wat u were asking??


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 29, 2007)

Well one thing is certain, as far as file managers are concerned, S40 Gallery lacks way behind SE's file manager which as good as one found in smartphones. But the question was never about user friendliness. You said that one can't move files to sub-folder and it is a flaw, when one can certainly can do that, even if in an unintuitive manner, which i pointed out to you. So thats the end of that i guess. Actually the entire S40 lags a bit behind SE's phones os, and i'd prefer SE's os anyday over S40. But Nokia isn't all about S40 os. Actually nowadays its more popularly known for its S60 which has redefined smartphones. Earlier smartphones were slow, buggy and complicated devices usually associated with geeks and super rich. But nokia changed it by making then cheaper and more user friendly and thus making it accessible to more people. This is what differentiate Nokia from others. They truly brought smartphones to the masses.


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 29, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> 4) In nokia fones the default path for image storage is c\nokia\images for the fone memory and e\images for the mem card memory... is that wat u were asking??



yes, thats what i was asking but in case of 3110c there was no such thing... either the phone saves in IMAGES folder in phone memory OR if it asked to save in Memory Card, it directly saves it in root.

@krazyfrog: S60 phones again need AV for safety thus resulting in degradation in speed !!!! and they are costlier !!!! And Nokia actually did brought Smartphones to the masses but again those are less preferable (I personally prefer Windows Mobile platform) ... All the N series phones (except N93i, N95 and some Music edition Phones) looks and feels extremely uncomfortable. And not evryone is in dire need of cheaper buggy smartphones prone to viruses (about which a decent percentage of "masses" are not even aware of)

Actualy had given a thought about buying N95 earlier but the fact is it won't work with At&T HSDPA .... so no faida buying it !!! So now hafta wait for SE W960 to actually embrace the symbian platform personally.


----------



## krazyfrog (Jul 30, 2007)

When i said masses, i didn't mean everyone needing a phone, but people who need a smartphone and all the features one offers but were unable to do so due to high price of earlier smartphones. One good example is Nokia 6600 which sold like hot cakes because it really had no competition when it was launched. Nokia now has many smartphones covering a large price range from 6k to 36k. There is a smartphone for everyone. No manufacturer can boast that now. Obviously its a matter of taste, but i myself find smartphones vastly superior to regular phones in nearly every aspect. They can be good looking, easy to use, affordable, have good features and can be fast too. About viruses and av, i always felt one has to be really dumb to get one on his phone. I used an N-Gage QD for more than two years and never got a single virus. If one is careful enough, one can avoid anti virus and anti virus. I'm sure pathiks would agree with me on this.
Btw why do you need HSDPA in india? We haven't even got WCDMA or UMTS yet. And N95 does support HSDPA.


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 30, 2007)

naah.. I live most of year in US... and is very much accustomed to 3G ... been using my 8525 for about 8 months now.... and to say the least feels a little left-alone without it. N95 is incompatible with 1900 UMTS/HSDPA that Cingular uses... only N75/N80 is compatible.  

 yeah.. for e.g. in Berhampur in West Bengal people are goin tra-la-la over nokia .. "evrybdy uses nokia so i will use nokia .. end of message". u can't find a single outlet from which u can buy any other alternatives... an even some ppl has this concept that "virus"=== biological virus.. weird !!! here.. sheild and protect ur phone or they will catch virus out in the open. u hafta hear them (the masses who doesn't even know what Symbian is yet craving for Nokia N series) to believe it !!! 

Smartphones obviously offer more flexibility but for some reasons I believe that cheaper alternatives just doesn't cut it (other than gaining or maintaining competitive market shares in countries like India). Beauty + coolness factor + degree of flexibility of smartphones all shows off true colors in the flagship counterparts be it any company. Why would i carry a brick slow as hell even if it is a smartphone (unless i am in dire need and my pockets are hollow !!!)


----------



## qams (Jul 30, 2007)

I have Nokia.
But Sony Ericsson is better than Nokia.
Now! may be next version of iPhone will rule.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am on Nokia side.


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: worst no-ki-a*



			
				pravinbv said:
			
		

> Yes its right, those who blame SE, have never used it.
> Nokia is like " just have everything, no matter whatever the quality. example is music players, even in high end NSeries, the music is just like a local village banjo party quality sound. nothing about the quality. and the screen, everyone knows it. on the other hand, SE has the BEST quality Music. best quality display,
> and the higher market share is because of the basic phones not beacause of the qauality phone. most of the share is beacause of phones like 1100, 1600, 2600, 1110, 3310, 3315, and the series is toooo long, just phone even a lindline phones now a days have better features. i dont know why people try to justify that Slooooooooooooooooooooooow processing, ( slowest processor in every phone) All the phone are same.




Chill man


----------



## rob7 (Sep 19, 2007)

He28 said:
			
		

> Wait guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got mine a week ago.
Make sure to get an unlocked one.
My impressions on the sony ericsson w810i:
UNBELIEVABLE.

I was at a buddies apartment last night and we were in the basement. The walls were really thick and CONCRETE. 

He had a motorola razor with t mobile monthly plan and i had my sonyericsson w810i with t mobile pay as you go.

He did not have a signal strength at all and i had 3 bars full.


Usually he NEVER gets calls in his basement b/c of his signal.
Well all of a sudden my phone is going between 2-3 bars and he gets a call from his girlfriend with 2 bars.

He LEECHED from my sony ericsson.
The call quality is amazing.
Photo quality is unbelievable too.
Never knew the orange circle in the front was for self portraits until today.

I was told Nokia was decent and was thinking of getting one once. 
My buddy had a nokia flip phone and he bumped against a table corner.
When he unflipped his nokia the screen wouldnt work.

So Sony ericsson is first and Nokia comes second.

I highly recommond the sony ericsson w810i.

I was in a 3 story building on the third floor.
My buddy had a razor with cingular monthly service and he had no bars.
I had four bars.
This phone is unbelievable.
The quadband is amazing.

I believe it beats up ANY nokia by a longshot.


----------



## entrana (Sep 19, 2007)

Se Rocks and w810i is also good


----------



## azzu (Sep 19, 2007)

Pravinbv well said nokia has high market share coz of its low end mobiles


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 19, 2007)

but Nokia symbian 60 is best...so much availability of pirated softwares  and playing games on nokia is worth...the keys of W700i are so small ..fingers pain while typing two or three sms..game khelna to door ki baat hai 

can anybody tell which is the cheap and best symbian 60 nokia ..wid a good speaker sound


----------



## margish (Nov 27, 2007)

the Sound Quality of Sony Ericsson and its picture technology with the CYBERSHOT clearly proves Nokia to be a sucker....apart from that...Nokia Phones always get hanged....and the time taken for nokia phones to access the Data Storage Card is pathetic
and adding fuel to the fire are the queues @ Nokia Care Centres and the time they take to service ur handset........
Nokia is Cheating people......it just wants PROFIT!!!!
Since they never invent any technology...and just copy others...they have never mastered any of the technologies...jack of all trades
they are no match for Sony Ericsson

this is the hidden but the NAKED TRUTH bout NOKIA....i know this coz i work for Nokia CALL Centre...SCICOM in BANGALORE



Sony Ericsson ROcks


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 27, 2007)

@Margish

Why dig an old thread?


----------



## choudang (Nov 28, 2007)

Nokia: User friendly menu (but all new models are complicated, even in e50, gallery is listed under media, which is supposed to be in the main menu), they have launched several models, but if we look very closely it will show that only frame has been changed and they added one or two more components (e.g. 6610 and 6610i, only vga camera).  You can install all the stuffs which is belongs to symbian OS (obviously version specific e.g. LiveTV.sis can not be installed in version 3 where .sisx is meant for version 3 phones), cheap accessories (an headphone can be found under 100 bucks). Hanging is the common problem in Nokia, (you are in a call and you want to make con call, accessing menus, it hangs)

Sony Ericsson: Flash menus which are not in Nokia, menu and submenus are complicated as compared to normal Nokia phones; menu is constant in SE as compared to Nokia, means you will find same main menu in every (almost) normal SE phones where Nokia is lagging behind. Settings are more complicated e.g. for a GPRS settings you have to go thru by 3 different sub menus (Data comm.., Internet Profiles and Streaming Settings) where Nokia is having very easy steps to do the same (Settings > connections > access points). W/L file transfer is absolutely awesome in SE phones as compared to Nokia phones. In N6610, they have IrDA but it is workless for file transfer as they have not provided “send via infra” and in Nokia diff models are not successful to send files via IrDA, where in segment SE phones are far advanced. An even older J series phone has IrDA and it can be paired with w810, K750 etc.  You can not install all the stuffs like Nokia as SE belongs to Java. Nokia is being sweetheart for virus attacks, where SE stands as a solid wall (I’m not talking about smart phones like communicator, P900 only compared 6600, 3230, N70, N73 with w810i, K790i, w910i etc).

P/N: I was a die hard fan for Nokia as I have used it for period on 4 years but I was missing something. I have changed my phone to SE but still I think something I want more. But honestly with SE I’m very much happy.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 14, 2007)

Now Nokia Xpress Music has pwaned W-series.
Also N82 beats SE in terms of camera quality.


----------



## Head Banger (Dec 14, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> Now Nokia Xpress Music has pwaned W-series.
> Also N82 beats SE in terms of camera quality.


  A great saying of mobilereview forum..I had Tested every xpress series and believe me,only the 5610 comes close to walkman based phones(imo).Still sound quality is subjective.


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 15, 2007)

m not sure abt experience which i dun hv yet on any....but news sez currently nokias music xpress is runnin in better than w-series....though m an se fan n also own one...n m very much satisfied wit it....i hv k300i, a lower end phone wit vga n basic media player at just 4.7k whose sound is better than many of higher end n-series...n cam can beat any vga cam frm nokia or any other...even gets closer to nokia 1.3mp s....

but nw ts fairly possible as i read in review....walkman r not upgrading thier hardware whr nokia n samsung hv put changes in thr hardware....se r working wit thier software n not sound chip...

Enjoy~!


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 15, 2007)

Although I m myself eyeing on the W960i, but with the recent launch of Nokia N82, I might have to change my preference. Other then the fact that N82 comes with a 5 MP Camera, it comes without a hard disk, a better screen, & no touch screen support which are sure to reduce the cost compared to W960i. Dimension wise they are similar.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 15, 2007)

SE Rocks


----------



## Tech$oft (Dec 15, 2007)

I also used Sony Ericsson K750i for 5 months and i had faced many problems till now like battery life too much low, signal strength low , menu selector problem,sound quality metallic and scratchy and camera quality not as much good as nokia. I prefer nokia and itz best in its all quality and give perfect features in it not as sony ericsson.Now Xpress muzik also beats Walkman series and N82 as "CoolG5" said is best in camera beats all phones in camera


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 15, 2007)

I have Nokia N73.
But Sony Ericsson is better than Nokia.

hmm.. kabhi kabhi nokia pe mujhe  gussa aa jata hai...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/14.gif
N73ME maine sirf music aur camera ke liye liya tha.. 
aur mujhe kya mila.. hissing sound noise and blue haze image (low light enviroment) *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/2.gif
aur nokia ise kehte hai music edition aur 3.2 mp camera *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/realmad.gif
no new firmware update and fix for this bugs.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/29.gif
im very dissipointed at nokia.*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/22.gif

music and camera = sony
video recording,S60 support = nokia


----------



## Tech$oft (Dec 15, 2007)

But sony ericcson doesnt' have symbian support and nokia has symbian support and we can install many softwares and in sony mostly no softwares we can install, nokia rocks and sony sucks


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 15, 2007)

^Right.
Also SE can't beat the signal reception offered by nokia.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 15, 2007)

for music its always SE .. nokia sucks at music
check out any website .. including mobile review

SE w910i is the only phone that Nokia Express beats
and Nokia express comes no close to Other Walkman

Walkman gives competition to apple ipod not Nokia Express
starting w800 equals Ipod .. Read any review.. and its only getting better with newer walkman phones


about reception .. don't be fooled SE is too good at it ..! if you did not know !
its only boring symbian that lacks

symbain is for uncles not for youngsters who want music and camera .. ! also there are lots of java games and apps .. incase you thought its not available

more over now its soo easy to customize SE Phones with Tools like XS++


----------



## krazzy (Dec 15, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> its only boring symbian that lacks
> 
> symbain is for uncles not for youngsters who want music and camera .. !


Forget NOOB of the Week, that comment is worthy of NOOB of the Millenium.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Dec 15, 2007)

^^^ lol *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 15, 2007)

Tech$oft said:
			
		

> But sony ericcson doesnt' have symbian support and nokia has symbian support and we can install many softwares and in sony mostly no softwares we can install, nokia rocks and sony sucks


+1. Completely agree with you.



			
				Cool G5 said:
			
		

> ^Right.
> Also SE can't beat the signal reception offered by nokia.


This is a myth.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 15, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> for music its always SE .. nokia sucks at music
> check out any website .. including mobile review
> 
> SE w910i is the only phone that Nokia Express beats
> ...


The newer XM fones pawn Walkman 2.0
Reception is good in both.


			
				krazyfrog. said:
			
		

> Forget NOOB of the Week, that comment is worthy of NOOB of the Millenium.


+ infinity


----------



## thekewlestone (Dec 18, 2007)

*Sony Ericsson* Rules!!! 
Nokia is better in the low end segment. Nokia's low end phones 3310/3315, etc are much better than SE's Low end phones. But in terms of Medium and high end segment SE Rules. Nokia is crippled by a number of problems. 

1) Very Very poor Camera quality.
2) Sound has only loudness lacks quality.
3) Damn slow!!!
4) Unlimited viruses.

An advise for Nokia: Stick to making phones that u r gud at........low end 3310's. High end segment isnt for Nokia!!!!!


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 18, 2007)

thekewlestone said:
			
		

> *Sony Ericsson* Rules!!!
> Nokia is better in the low end segment. Nokia's low end phones 3310/3315, etc are much better than SE's Low end phones. But in terms of Medium and high end segment SE Rules. Nokia is crippled by a number of problems.
> 
> 1) Very Very poor Camera quality.
> ...




1)Camera phones like N73,N82,N95 beats se phones camera.
2)XM series phones like 5700,5310,5610 have quality which W series lacks.
3)Try the new phones they are fast.
4)If you buy original softwares & accept BT connection from trusted source then their is no possiblities of viruses.


Regarding SE:
1)Very bad joystick & build quality.
2)SE lacks powerful OS like symbain.
3)Bad battery life considering presence of no symbain OS.


----------



## rockthegod (Dec 18, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> 1)Camera phones like N73,N82,N95 beats se phones camera.
> 2)XM series phones like 5700,5310,5610 have quality which W series lacks.
> 3)Try the new phones they are fast.
> 4)If you buy original softwares & accept BT connection from trusted source then their is no possiblities of viruses.



1) Regarding CAM quality, K790 much better than N73 (N73 sucks totally here) but N95/N82 is better than K850... though N95 produces over-saturated colors...

2) XM series are better than average other Nokias, yet it lags in music quality of SE W850.. try playing HQ VBR mp3s (HQ in Fr encoder Settings)... compare the music on Sennheiser HD and u will see how much the XM series lag !!! (comparison w/o sfx)

3) yeah faster than old ones  .. still the suckin slow symbian is slower than non-smartphone interface of SE (unless pumped up by the faster hardware of the likes of N95/N82).




			
				Cool G5 said:
			
		

> Regarding SE:
> 1)Very bad joystick & build quality.
> 2)SE lacks powerful OS like symbain.
> 3)Bad battery life considering presence of no symbain OS.



1) Agreed on joystick but build quality is great on average though inferior to some Nokias.

2) I HATE symbian. sucking slow for my taste..... wud hv got an N95 if not for Symbian...

3) complete NOOBish perception.... it was bad in older generation of SEs, but after the W810 gen, they simply are good if not great !!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 18, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> The newer XM fones pawn Walkman 2.0
> Reception is good in both.
> 
> + infinity


i remember someone telling you that XM pawn SE walkman  being said in mobile review

if you read it clearly .. ( something that you must do ) you will see that XM pwns Walkman 3.0 in W910i Only !! and does not beat Walkman 2.0 and Walkman in other SE phones !!

that point comes in discussion of new SE platform .. about w910i ! in Mobile Review site
and what mobile review guys says is not all .. that's his view ..
why not check out other review sites also .... XM fails to get close to Walkman !

my phone's got everything . music, camera , sms , internet 

its got >>

Walkman music player
superb camera

Internet >> Opera Mini with mouse !! or use default browser !

video player
basic picture editor
basic music composer
basic video edior 
sound recorder 
blue tooth remote control
java games support .. and you get 1000s of them

alarams feature .. very cool with 5 alarams 
applications for yahoo msgr gtalk opera mini are available
superb calandar to mangage stuff
tasks to manage tasks
notes
sync with internet server
timer
stopwatch
calculator
code memo to store passwords

this is more then enough i don't need 1000s of apps .. as i don't have time to paly with them all day !
me and my friends atleast never needed anything more then this

moreover it competes any standalone music player and gives tough competetion to ipod in music quality !! yeah it sucks in space 2 Gb only
about battery being bad think again
my k550i lasts for 5 days with normal usage .. with 3-4 calls 20 SMS and 2 hrs of music everyday !

or may be nokia is now going to make XM really cool ... so then its time to buy a XM !
not now ... !! till then SE Walkman !! 
you should never go without testing for yourself .. ! or may be listen to some one who has tested !
yeah if i remember all new XM are non Symbian phones so shall we call them non nokia phones


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 19, 2007)

@akshay: plz post any source whr u read abt walkman 3.0 being pawn but not walkman 2.0 ....m also curious to know abt it...its imp for me as i hv 2 decide betn 2 soon

ps: i found one review here on w880 vs 5300 XM
      *www.infosyncworld.com/reviews/n/7653.html

Enjoy~!


----------



## hahahari (Dec 19, 2007)

xcept for symbian on nokia[which I certainly dont miss] ..... SE trashes Nokia big time


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 19, 2007)

we have a lot in terms of compitition now...just by sayin se trashes nok we cant make a point....latest reviews lead to different conclusions

Enjoy~!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 19, 2007)

see w910i review
also xm5310 review .. says its a good descent enough phone everywhere ! and beats walkman in one for two genres of music
its xm5310 that competes walkman not old XM .. old XM completely suck .. stay away !


----------



## faraaz (Dec 19, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> its got >>
> 
> Walkman music player
> *superb camera*
> ...



But you see...therein lies the problem. Sony Ericsson still camera may be good, but it still takes archaic QVGA format videos on their flagship, the W960! Don't get me started on the K850 which just sucks donkey balls. If I wanted a still camera, I'd go buy a Canon or something...the reason people look for multifunctional devices is above average performance for multiple functions in 1 single device...Q.E.D Convergence.

For your second point which I have bolded, where you don't need more apps than that...well, kudos for you! But I use on a daily basis on my N80:

Qreader (e-book reader for .pdb, .txt. htm and .doc files)
Adobe reader (.pdf files)
Opera (free version for mobiles) for WLAN access etc

Now here's the kicker...these things are available on the Sony phones too, through Java MIDP based apps, but they are usually very basic in functionality because of their basis on Java, which is inherently slower than apps which are coded natively for a particular platform. And HERE is why you are a noob...allow me to bold the text for your benefit...

*Just because you don't use doesn't mean others dont too! The fact that you feel yourself qualified enough to comment on the advantages or disadvantages of a particular company's mobile phones when you are woefully unaware of the brand you yourself are trying to champion is just the tip of the nooby iceberg of noobiness that is you!*

k thx bai!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 19, 2007)

dude for and my my friends this is more then enough .. ! i never said you don't need it .. did i ??

and what do you mean unaware ?? i know SE very well dude .. !! don't be ignorant !! see my SE hacking threads and my deep knowledge on SE stuff and my SE threads !!

and here we are talking of good music and good camera in a *PHONE*
so don't bring your camera here !!
and if my phone can't take vidoes !! this i knew it before i got my phone .. i thought about it before buying !! so no need to remind me .. coz i was never interested in making videos !

Yes SE Sucks in Video .. i hate it !! for that !! i also hate SE marketing !
Even M2 sucks its soo costly !!
*
Symbain is not at all for me in a phone .. you need it does not mean everyone needs it !!
**
i wanted good music , slim , good camera in my budget !
* *SE k550 met my needs.. so i got it !!


@Others *


> people who have problems if WALKMAN Pwns XM .. Get a life !
> 
> I would have got an XM in that case !! but i have a Walkman .. because it wins !
> i am not a fool to buy SE if XM was better then Walkman ! Let XM get better .. that should be my next phone !!  !!


----------



## faraaz (Dec 19, 2007)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> and here we are talking of good music and good camera in a *PHONE*
> so don't bring your camera here !!



Irrelevant...the discussion here is for phones with smartphone capabilities, which you yourself started by fanboy-ing about how awesome SE music is. Therefore, it is VERY important what the phone can do apart from just make calls. Don't noob yourself out mate...



			
				a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> people who have problems if WALKMAN Pwns XM .. Get a life !
> I would have got an XM in that case !! but i have a Walkman .. because it wins !
> i am not a fool to buy it if XM was better then Walkman ! Prove XM is better .. that should be my next phone !! am not a fan boy !!


 
I never mentioned XM in my post...nor did I call you a fan boy...don't do my work for me dude!



			
				a_k_s_h_a_y said:
			
		

> *Symbain[sic] is not at all for me in a phone .. you need it does not mean everyone needs it !!*



True...and since now that you have said this,I hope you realise the transferable inaccuracy of your statements and why you can never say one is better than the other.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 19, 2007)

^^ yes you can never say one is better then other over all
but do u accept that Walkman beats XM or not ??

hey that XM thing was @ all other peole not you !!

and i am here to battle out that SE Beats NOKiA in Music department
rest i don't care let SE lose .. coz i never needed those features !

i got my phone coz i wanted a mid end solution with good music !

so here speedguy is interested in music so that's all

what i said eariler is 


> *this is more then enough i don't need 1000s of apps *.. as i don't have time to paly with them all day !
> me and my friends atleast never needed anything more then this


 *
tell me where do you see everyone ?? i clearly say I don't need 1000s of apps !
by my friends i meant my friends at my college

*Peace !!

i know you love your phone as much as i do mine !! it servers your needs well so does my phone


----------



## rockthegod (Dec 20, 2007)

While it is true, that we don't actually need much appz for our day-to-day needs, Smartphones provide a greater degree of customization... As I mentioned earlier that I do not like Symbian OS and while in India, I wud always prefer SE (and I did) over Nokia Symbian based phones. I personally like Smarphones (w/o Symbian) with Windows Mobile (till now no other competitors here) because of the extreme flexibility it provides.. I have flashed my Tilt (HTC Kaiser or TyTn II variant) running Win Mo 6 Professional about a hundred times with varying WinMo variants and multitude of appz, it feels good when your device has an unlimited potential of customization and u can change the feel of the entire phone as and when u like it !!!


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 20, 2007)

in case if we talk abt symbian wat actually u get wit it...if u really need in day-to-day life.....tel me very frankly how comfortable u r while reading ur pdf files on phone's small screen.....and opera for browsing....wat basically i need for browsing on phone is given in se phones browser...cant ask for a broadband experince wit opera or ie6 in a small mobile phone....

now this is wat ppl mostly take a phone for....

1> camera - so we need a file manager to browse pictures n a good quality camera...
now abt video...which fool says nokia gets a ntsc or pal type vdo rec...it may b litle better than se but can u really take videos n watch it on tv....
logically whoever wants a nice vdo recorder wont look in mobile phones coz they suck big time....basically they can b properly viewed in phones nly n for that....thrs no diff betn se n nokia

2>music player - huge controversy  already goin abt xm n walkman so wont create another....even m confused now 

3>calling features-well cant comment abt one....as both have thr own advantageous features fr calling

4>sms- now here again...u can customise ur own way of mesaging so ppl can hv diff opinions....

5>network strength- thrs a rumour that se hv poor reception but tk it frm me...wit personel exprnce....u can judge on it....at times i c nok not getting signal n at times se....so cant select any one

6> battery life- here again.....most symbian phones hv poor bat lifes as recored by numbr of complains...this is also my personel exp....nok hv bat life in thier basic phones but they r not satisfactory in higher end phones becoz of symbian n all....se has good bat life....much to surprise of many but just coz it does not hv so much os job to do...lol

7>durability - i wud giv this 2 nokia...thier finishing material used is costlier n higher quality than any other phone....but again higher ends cant be so tuff wit camera n all stuffs.....n ya...u shd certainly wont make a cricket ball of ur cell if u buy one...

8>resale- its very common....nokias hv highes market share n hv highest resale value....

so my point is...for d first 4 points....say picture browsing or smsing, thrs no doubt that symbian loaded phones r too loaded to run these fast enough...compare wit se they r really swift(now plz dunt say tats false) n ofcourse viruses not 2 mention...tsa nightmare 2 turn ur bluetooth or use data cables or surf net if u dunt regularly update ur antivirus database....plus if things go wrong ur softies stop 2 respond properly making ur cell almost unsuable.....then long trips to dealers or tons of ur own work...nearly makes life miserable

for everything else...as i sed for pdf n opera....i wud rather use my laptop n take all pain for opening n holding it than being gettin frustated in tryin 2 make a slow poor calling device a PDA

Enjoy~!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 20, 2007)

sorry..i  dont agree on the durability part...se uses higher quality materials for its products..
the n95 has such pathetic build quality..tht peaple who rough use find it hard to evn comply with the set fr more than a year..while the k800 and others are more  durable and have a solid feel to it..

dude i have the k850 and it kicks n95 big time..i have tried both the phones and k850 wins hands down..neun with an n95 care for a photo shootout??


----------



## faraaz (Dec 20, 2007)

Dont know about Sony Ericsson...but my N80 has been dropping in water 3 times, fell out of my pocket and down 1 flight of stairs, slipped out of my hands and fell from a height of 5 feet etc etc...works as good as brand new...to be honest?? I dont know what more to expect from a phone which is supposed to be a bit delicate in the first place...and nothing any other company can give me will be more impressive.


----------



## krazzy (Dec 20, 2007)

speedyguy said:
			
		

> in case if we talk abt symbian wat actually u get wit it...if u really need in day-to-day life.....tel me very frankly how comfortable u r while reading ur pdf files on phone's small screen.....and opera for browsing....wat basically i need for browsing on phone is given in se phones browser...cant ask for a broadband experince wit opera or ie6 in a small mobile phone....
> 
> now this is wat ppl mostly take a phone for....
> 
> ...


1. One can very well watch those videos on tv. All one needs is Nokia's tv out cable (which they bundle along with some high end phones like N95, N93, N82, 6500 Slide, etc.). The videos recorded by these phones is of very high quality. The first 3 phones i mentioned above can record videos in VGA resolution at 30 fps, which is as good as DVD-Video quality. Compared to that SE currently offers max QVGA resolution at 30 fps in K850i.

2. Walkmans have remained same over the years. Xpress Music phones have evolved and have now gone ahead. This is the fact and learn to live with it. 

6. Symbian phones don't have poor battery life. Till date i only remember N95 being criticized for poor battery life. The reason why it has poor battery life because it had too many battery using features and the battery capacity was too small. Thats it. One phone does not make a phenomenon.

About viruses, first one should learn to be a responsible user, then complain about viruses. I had an N-Gage QD for 27 months. It was based on the old S60 which has a zillion viruses written for it, much more then there are for the current S60 v3. Still my phone never got any virus, despite having no anti-virus. And even i used bluetooth, gprs and installed stuff from net. But i used the correct part of my body to do the thinking.

About screen being small, it has to be to make the device portable. I can carry a smartphone almost every where, whereas that can't be done with a laptop, e.g. toilet. Imagine sitting on a toilet seat with a laptop on your lap.


----------



## faraaz (Dec 20, 2007)

@speedyguy: Dude...640x480 rez video is dvd quality...you know that right??


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't agree with people saying Nokia is the best because there's lots from the Sony Ericcson as well. This is because Nokia has got the largest range as mentioned before along with other things as well but SE is not too behind Nokia.
         I have myself have used a Nokia6600 for about one and a half year and have come to the conclusion that Nokia no matter what lacks in terms of stability, Virus protection (remember the cabir virus scandal), easy availability of cheap software etc. All this concludes just one thing that Nokia though a front runner actually is not the best one can have.
       Another point of discussion is the new clan of Nokia phones being launched with much publicity still lack the lustre to attract quite a people. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/104.gif. Secondly even though Nokia claims to have improved sound & camera quality the truth is they have just improved the loudness and not the clearity. As for the camera section it is of no competition to that of SE phones.
        All the SE phones features i realized after switchin over to a Sony Ericcson W810i. Its just one in all feature loaded phone *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif. 
         So final conclusion from me is that Nokia SUCKSSS *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/112.gif!!!! and Sony Ericcson RULZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16.gif.


----------



## faraaz (Dec 20, 2007)

Umm...fanboy much? Dude...source please! Your opinion doesn't count!


----------



## krazzy (Dec 21, 2007)

thelordrrulzzz said:
			
		

> Another point of discussion is the new clan of Nokia phones being launched with much publicity still lack the lustre to attract quite a people. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/104.gif. Secondly even though Nokia claims to have improved sound & camera quality the truth is they have just improved the loudness and not the clearity. As for the camera section it is of no competition to that of SE phones.
> 
> So final conclusion from me is that Nokia SUCKSSS *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/112.gif!!!! and Sony Ericcson RULZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16.gif.


1. Yeah right! 

2. No Cl*e*arity, is it. Tell me, do you know about RMAA tests and their results being available on many review sites nowadays? These tests are solid proof of the sound quality of the latest Nokia phones. That is what I prefer to trust and believe, instead of the rants of some fanboy. 

3. Ok you have eyes don't you. So open them to their full extent, go to GSMArena and check out the results of their latest 5mpix camera phone comparison test. All the other 3 phones beat the crap out of K850i. And they haven't even included N82 or G800 which are even better. It is SE here which is totally outclassed here. 
4. Whatever!

Next time do your homework before ranting.

I wanted to stay away from this fight. I didn't want to blow Nokia's trumpet or flame SE, cause i'm neither Nokia fanboy nor SE hater. But the amount of noobism and fanboyism have gone out of control. So i had to step in to clear the facts and kick some fanboy butt!


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 21, 2007)

k dude...i agree they hv launched tv out compatible phones on 640*480 @ 30fps....now checkout discussion forum in nokia.com - tons of complains regarding video recording in n90, n95 n all....at times thr r garbaging of audio to video ratio or at times poor framerate or poor quality....iv seen their dvd quality recording(as u say)...n dunno how they really sed 2 b dvd quality..cmon....its good but if really a 15-20k mobile gives u a dvd quality video rec then we r at closure of handycams wich costs more isnt it....mobiles can neva come close handycams coz they dont hv dedicated recording capabilities since they r bundled wit tons other stuffs...even picture quality is not that good compared to digicams but tats not much diff so ppl do count on it...

@faraaz: if u burn a svcd at 320*240 res then also u get a decent vision on tv play but tats not d point here.....is it? my vga cell supports picture res upto 1280*960 wich nokia's vga cant even dream of...that dosnt mean it competes megapixel digis....ts still vga only

@krazyfrog: i agree wit u on d walkman point....they r workin on their application n soft upgrade but xm hv modified their sound chips n hv taken over since recent past....hope 2 hv walkman hardware upgrade soon 2 join back d compition but fr now xm is d news.

abt battery life...move out of ur house goto nokia vendor n ask him number f complains abt batteries in nokia or u may simply google abt issues....i had k300i wit media player, infra n cam n all it ran double than n6600, n6060 n even slightly lower ends frm nok....my bro bought n3230 n just gave up his phn for bad battery....my roomates hv n72 and n90...they hardly manage to work for a day.

n ya abt viruses....u r one of lakhs whom iv seen free frm virus witout an antivirus in symbian....it all startd wit 6600 n so on....nokia is well known fr being most vulnerable to security threats coz of its symbian capability...u talkin abt ngage...i bet ngage n 6600 whr at a time leaders of corrupt software issues....dun only read reviews...they try 2 point out positives....go by technical issues forums whr experienced ppl discuss their problems...its countless for nok...ex - *forum2.mobile-review.com/showthread.php?t=63679
so dear if while browsing or transferring frm bluetooth if u get a virus from external source then even if u say -"About viruses, first one should learn to be a responsible user, then complain about viruses" that wont help u out...n ya dunt challenge a virus..they r smarter than us....

now for portability....lets compare....i use my laptop u use ur smartphone for reading a pdf...lets c who is fast n more comfortable...get it...n u may do it...but i wont prefer using my smartphone while sitting in toilet straining 2 read a pdf on a small n slow interface....talk sense....u didnt get wat i was pointing

Enjoy~!


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 21, 2007)

speedyguy said:
			
		

> n ya abt viruses....u r one of lakhs whom iv seen free frm virus witout an antivirus in symbian....it all startd wit 6600 n so on....nokia is well known fr being most vulnerable to security threats coz of its symbian capability...u talkin abt ngage...i bet ngage n 6600 whr at a time leaders of corrupt software issues....dun only read reviews...they try 2 point out positives....go by technical issues forums whr experienced ppl discuss their problems...its countless for nok...ex - *forum2.mobile-review.com/showthread.php?t=63679
> so dear if while browsing or transferring frm bluetooth if u get a virus from external source then even if u say -"About viruses, first one should learn to be a responsible user, then complain about viruses" that wont help u out...n ya dunt challenge a virus..they r smarter than us....



Dude.....
Me too have been using N70 from last 2 years without any antivirus and i am the stuff freak....lots and lots of stuff are there in ma mobile ...presently more than 50 softwares.......without antivirus

*and have never faced any virus problem or whatsoever in last 2 years....*

"About viruses, first one should learn to be a responsible user, then complain about viruses" *i agree with this statement .*



			
				speedyguy said:
			
		

> now for portability....lets compare....i use my laptop u use ur smartphone for reading a pdf...lets c who is fast n more comfortable...get it...n u may do it...but i wont prefer using my smartphone while sitting in toilet straining 2 read a pdf on a small n slow interface....talk sense....u didnt get wat i was pointing
> 
> Enjoy~!



Dude your laptop will not make you receive calls in toilet .....besides laptop is a whole different thing.....i cant borrow a lappy to toilet .....
.....and i am sure that you have one mobile phone too .......so talk about mobile bhai......not a 14 inch screen device.....


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## ambar.hitman (Dec 21, 2007)

All i can say is symbian beats java anyday. If u want good music,get an ipod; if u want good cam,get handycam. If u want apps,get laptop. But if u want a multimedia device with computing capabilities,get Nokia. I simply cant live without my N70. The endless possibilities it provides via 100s of softwares is fantastic.


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 21, 2007)

THE REAL thing is that sony ericsson is only famous for its looks and music in value for money and NOTHING else ......

but now Nokia has entered in these regions and has taken control over it ....

So prefer Nokia 


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## krazzy (Dec 21, 2007)

speedyguy said:
			
		

> k dude...i agree they hv launched tv out compatible phones on 640*480 @ 30fps....now checkout discussion forum in nokia.com - tons of complains regarding video recording in n90, n95 n all....at times thr r garbaging of audio to video ratio or at times poor framerate or poor quality....iv seen their dvd quality recording(as u say)...n dunno how they really sed 2 b dvd quality..cmon....its good but if really a 15-20k mobile gives u a dvd quality video rec then we r at closure of handycams wich costs more isnt it....mobiles can neva come close handycams coz they dont hv dedicated recording capabilities since they r bundled wit tons other stuffs...even picture quality is not that good compared to digicams but tats not much diff so ppl do count on it...


Forget the DVD quality claim. Don't you atleast agree to the fact that watching a 640x480 res video @ 30 fps (which is what Nokia offers) would be better than 320x240 2 30 fps (which is what SE offers at present)? Plus Nokia even gives you the option of watching it on a TV screen, which IMO is infinitely better than watching on a phone screen. Obviously the quality is much worse compared to a Handycam, but its still the best that you can get in a mobile phone at present.


			
				speedyguy said:
			
		

> my vga cell supports picture res upto 1280*960 wich nokia's vga cant even dream of...that dosnt mean it competes megapixel digis....ts still vga only


That isn't true megapixel image you get there. Your camera is capturing the image in VGA and then interpolating it to megapixel. That by no means is a mighty achievement or something to shout about. Everyone knows how crappy interpolated images are and how one should avoid it like plague.



			
				speedyguy said:
			
		

> abt battery life...move out of ur house goto nokia vendor n ask him number f complains abt batteries in nokia or u may simply google abt issues....i had k300i wit media player, infra n cam n all it ran double than n6600, n6060 n even slightly lower ends frm nok....my bro bought n3230 n just gave up his phn for bad battery....my roomates hv n72 and n90...they hardly manage to work for a day.


If you use your phone heavily, its bound to give you low battery life. I own a W710i which sometimes I charge twice a day because I use it heavily, but you don't see me complaining. Sometimes when I don't use it much it lasts for two whole days. So it all boils down to usage, not the OS it runs on.



			
				speedyguy said:
			
		

> dun only read reviews...they try 2 point out positives....go by technical issues forums whr experienced ppl discuss their problems...its countless for nokia


Why should I read others problems when I myself owned the device for more than a year and had no problems with it?



			
				speedyguy said:
			
		

> so dear if while browsing or transferring frm bluetooth if u get a virus from external source then even if u say -"About viruses, first one should learn to be a responsible user, then complain about viruses" that wont help u out...n ya dunt challenge a virus..they r smarter than us....


Yeah right, Viruses were the ones to invent Human Beings so we should all fear them and consider them smarter. No wait, isn't it the other way around...



			
				speedyguy said:
			
		

> now for portability....lets compare....i use my laptop u use ur smartphone for reading a pdf...lets c who is fast n more comfortable...get it...n u may do it...but i wont prefer using my smartphone while sitting in toilet straining 2 read a pdf on a small n slow interface....talk sense....u didnt get wat i was pointing


Its not about being fast or comfortable. Its about the convenience of carrying the devices at a lot more places where you could not take your laptop, but you can take your phone. The very fact that I can read my pdfs at a place like toilet (not that I would, just giving an example) is enough for me. Thats the reason we use mobile phones in the first place, don't we? The landlines are much cheaper and offer better call quality, but can we take them everywhere? No. We use cell phones. That was my point, which *YOU* missed.

(Replying to your post has made me feel I've grown a year old)


----------



## Pathik (Dec 21, 2007)

^^ Reading it made me two years older. 

BTW Fanboyism wont harm the company. It ll only harm you.



			
				speedyguy said:
			
		

> @faraaz: if u burn a svcd at 320*240 res then also u get a decent vision on tv play but tats not d point here.....is it? my vga cell supports picture res upto 1280*960 wich nokia's vga cant even dream of...that dosnt mean it competes megapixel digis....ts still vga only


But it is still better than any SE celll, Isn't it?


----------



## faraaz (Dec 21, 2007)

^^ - True dat...what Nokia video does to Sony we call pwning...hell, the only way SE can beat Nokia at video is if they start bundling their handy cams free with the mobile!


----------



## ambar.hitman (Dec 21, 2007)

Abe pathik after reading this entire topic, i realised that people here dont like symbian coz it can get virus. What noobness,rofl. One guy even mentioned that symbian is for old people.OMFG, this is a noob breeding place.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 21, 2007)

Hehe. Dont be disillusioned by this topic. There are many good & sane people in this forum and this topic too  . (BTW good to see u here.)


----------



## ambar.hitman (Dec 21, 2007)

Abe pathik after reading this entire topic, i realised that people here dont like symbian coz it can get virus. What noobness,rofl. One guy even mentioned that symbian is for old people.OMFG, this is a noob breeding place.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 21, 2007)

lol.
Agree.
I too am a symbian freak & once again i would say it's a great os & i havent encountered any virus till date.


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 21, 2007)

k fine now heres my exp....had t105 wich acually has nuttin other than calling so no issues...then bought 3220 for cam whr i cudnt recognise myself from its pic...then took 6600 for 13k...1 mnths aftr my real player stopped responding n stated some formatting error bla bla...soon other softwares had same n even slowed d already slow cell furthur down....went 2 dealer her said will format my cell coz it has virus....i lost all my pics n msges in hurry...then worked fine fr somtime but aftr tons of bluetooth exchnge n datacable usage frm diff systems turned to even worse state...i disposed it then bought 7610(megapixel)....was excited abt its camera but soon suffered similar problems....i screamed at nokia dealers they sed dunt use bluetooth or datacables at risky areas....now if i dunt wat hell is it given for...n how do i determine safety of  a region....i just stopped using it but didnt dispose it....my bro gave me 3230....which was again gud at time but then came battery life issue.....plus its sound su##ed big time....finlly i got k300i whose price was almost half to them but sound n cam was tons better than all above...plus peace of mind wit no virus, no soft issue...i can browse, listen 2 music, take ok sort of pictures n access my cell very swiftly....coz of its low mem i changed it 2 n72 (current) whose sound is fine but again damn slowwwwwwwww.....had 2 format once not coz of virus but simply it was slow...dealer sed iv bundled it too much.....newez

expertno.1:
"THE REAL thing is that sony ericsson is only famous for its looks and music in value for money and NOTHING else ......
"

add cam to...sir wat else u want frm a poor little phone...

krazyfrog:
"Yeah right, Viruses were the ones to invent Human Beings so we should all fear them and consider them smarter. No wait, isn't it the other way around..."

humans invented nuclear...so it means if its abt 2 blow on us we shud not fear or do anything abt it just coz we only invented it...cant harm us...rite?
wen u get actually blown ur system or cell wit virus...for u it will turn around...

krazyfrog:
"That isn't true megapixel image you get there. Your camera is capturing the image in VGA and then interpolating it to megapixel. That by no means is a mighty achievement or something to shout about. Everyone knows how crappy interpolated images are and how one should avoid it like plague."

well some guys still gettin me wrong...for now...i do agree to it dat n95 has got better cam n xm crossed se...infact i am a nok user...but m jst discoussing to number f problems iv faced wit nokia...i was very happy wit k300 wit nice sound, cam(for vga atleast) n usability

ps: this thread should be shifted 2 fight club i guess. 

Enjoy~!


----------



## Pathik (Dec 21, 2007)

speedyguy said:
			
		

> k fine now heres my exp....had t105 wich acually has nuttin other than calling so no issues...then bought 3220 for cam whr i cudnt recognise myself from its pic...then took 6600 for 13k...1 mnths aftr my real player stopped responding n stated some formatting error bla bla...soon other softwares had same n even slowed d already slow cell furthur down....went 2 dealer her said will format my cell coz it has virus....i lost all my pics n msges in hurry...then worked fine fr somtime but aftr tons of bluetooth exchnge n datacable usage frm diff systems turned to even worse state...i disposed it then bought 7610(megapixel)....was excited abt its camera but soon suffered similar problems....i screamed at nokia dealers they sed dunt use bluetooth or datacables at risky areas....now if i dunt wat hell is it given for...n how do i determine safety of  a region....i just stopped using it but didnt dispose it....my bro gave me 3230....which was again gud at time but then came battery life issue.....plus its sound su##ed big time....finlly i got k300i whose price was almost half to them but sound n cam was tons better than all above...plus peace of mind wit no virus, no soft issue...i can browse, listen 2 music, take ok sort of pictures n access my cell very swiftly....coz of its low mem i changed it 2 n72 (current) whose sound is fine but again damn slowwwwwwwww.....had 2 format once not coz of virus but simply it was slow...dealer sed iv bundled it too much.....newez
> 
> expertno.1:
> "THE REAL thing is that sony ericsson is only famous for its looks and music in value for money and NOTHING else ......
> ...


1st of all, Cute baby. 
Ok agreed that Nokia 6600's cam quality sucked before a k300i.
BTW there was a blur in the 6600 pic. So i suppose your hand wasnt stable wen taking the snap. 
Also compare any 2mp fones from nokia and SE in the same price range now.
And also y do u always compare VGA fones wen it comes to Cam.?


----------



## krazzy (Dec 21, 2007)

I'll just say two things:
1. I used all the Nokia phones you mentioned and didn't face any problems with them. Ever.

2. Don't believe what Nokia Service Centre people say. They are the last people in the world that know anything right about Nokia phones. I guess Nokia only hires people who don't know anything about Nokia phones as Service Centre employees. Take any Nokia smartphone with any problem, and their solution would be to format the phone. Jerks.

And about nuclear bombs, its totally different from viruses. Current viruses don't yet blow up your phone. Atleast I haven't seen a mushroom cloud above the house of a person with an infected smartphone.


----------



## ambar.hitman (Dec 21, 2007)

One thing i have noticed on every forum is that every now and then, a new sony ericsson user pops up asking for avi player for his mobile. And when he realises the harsh truth,he goes blah blah over how excellent the sound quality is and how he doesnt worry about viruses and sh1t. Deep inside,he knows what he is missing. I just cant think of a phone used just to play songs and take pics. I havent listened to any song on my n70 since one month. All i do is browse 2-3 sites at once, download and watch *full mobile movies*,use symella(p2p client),play GBA games(yes,theres a Game Boy Advance emulator),read my training documents,use im+,stream live movies without lag etc etc. All at the same cost of a so called walkman phone.


----------



## Indyan (Dec 21, 2007)

I voted SE because :-
i) Better interface
ii) More features
iii) Better pricing
iv) Better looks

Nokia has a slightly better build quality but SE isnt bad either.


----------



## ambar.hitman (Dec 21, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> I voted SE because :-
> i) Better interface
> *ii) More features*
> iii) Better pricing
> ...


Here we go again,SE has more features??? lmao


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Dec 21, 2007)

krazyfrog. said:
			
		

> 1. Yeah right!
> 
> 2. No Cl*e*arity, is it. Tell me, do you know about RMAA tests and their results being available on many review sites nowadays? These tests are solid proof of the sound quality of the latest Nokia phones. That is what I prefer to trust and believe, instead of the rants of some fanboy.
> 
> ...



@krazyfrog

1] How many times have you heard that a Sony Ericcson phone has crashed due to a Virus????? This is the main problem of Nokia phones even now they suffer from the vulnerability of viruses. All this thanks to the Symbian OS which most of the Nokia phones are using. Even the java variant is Series40 a pathetic attempt by Nokia to rectify it.

2]As for the RMAA Tests there are these particular test results which i found out from a site which is comparing M-Audio Audiophile 2496 mp3 player and SE phones (W810i, W800i and K800i) though i could not get any comparison for Nokia phones. 
Here is the link to the same.

W810i comparisons

Here are the results for an Ipod 4Gb mini from the same site.

iPod Mini4Gb Results

Now lemme tell you that SE Walkman tag phones come bundled with the Walkman plug in type of ear phones which serve the purpose of Noise Reduction as well due to their structure. This gives the it an edge over other similar competitors. Secondly the tests mentioned by you also indicate that Sony is not far behind. Obviously one cannot have a straight comparison of a dedicated music player and any phones that's absurd. I myself have a transcend T Sonic 610. So i have compared the sound outputs of a T Sonic610, SE W810i and a Nokia N72 and have found out that the order of supremacy is 610, W810i and N72.

3] Coming to the camera discussion. Its not fair to compare a 5Mp camera with that of a 2Mp or 3.2Mp camera (which is the max which Sony has till date). I know that Nokia leads the cell phone sector but it suffers miserably in the camera department.
Here is an unaltered pic (in its full glory) taken by my W810i to support the claim. 

*i10.tinypic.com/7xmvr0y.jpg


4] Lastly neither I am a Nokia  critic nor a Sony mascot to promote it. I was just expressing my views from my past experiences with a Nokia6600 and its just a reviews section not meant for fights and butt kicking. I mean we all are geeks brought together by thinkdigit to share our knowledge and help each other*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif.

P.S.- I don't bragg about anything neither am i a fanboy of any particular brand. I always buy my gadgets after proper research work. Neither i am here to extend this and continue fighting and get banned eventually. I say it again that it was an expression of my thoughts on Nokia. That's it End of Story.
Amen *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/67.gif

And one more thing everyone here is entitled to his/her individual opinions. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/46.gif


----------



## krazzy (Dec 22, 2007)

thelordrrulzzz said:
			
		

> @krazyfrog
> 
> 1] How many times have you heard that a Sony Ericcson phone has crashed due to a Virus????? This is the main problem of Nokia phones even now they suffer from the vulnerability of viruses. All this thanks to the Symbian OS which most of the Nokia phones are using. Even the java variant is Series40 a pathetic attempt by Nokia to rectify it.
> 
> ...


 1. You don't need to have symbian os for your phone to crash. See post no. 24 on this page: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76063&page=2 Does his  K790i also has Symbian OS? Even my W710i restarts sometimes, for no reason whatsoever. The screen goes white, then black and then the phone restarts after about 15 seconds. And S40 is not an attempt to rectify the faults of S60. S40 was there way before S60 even came. You need to get some facts straight.

2. I never said Walkmans sound bad. I just meant that Nokia phones are no pushovers when it comes to sound quality, and the RMAA tests on GSMArena and Mobile Review prove that.

3. Dude you really have to get your facts straight. K850i *IS* a 5mpix camera phone, and thats why it was compared to other 5mpix camera phones in that comparison test on GSMArena (which i bet you didn't read).


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 22, 2007)

I haf some strange experiences. Out of all the XM phones, I find 5310 the best. BTW, 5700 is a joke, imho, as far as "music quality" is concerned. Marketting gimmik... more so.

5310 sounds really good. If I am rite, 5310 has the same hardware as 5610 (music only!), but still I found the former beating the latter. 5610 was just "loud" and lacked quality.

Abt cam... I'd say (upto 3.2mp, hafnt personally tested any 5mp cam phone yet), SE has always won for me!

Build quality I find no difference between both, except the low end phones where Nokia owns SE. SE J200 series etc. are just cheap delicate good for nothing plastics! The feature bundle is fine but build quality.. yuck! Had to throw out a J200i recently.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 22, 2007)

xcuse me guys but gsm never conducted a xm test until a few weeks back when  they came up with a review of the 5610..and i dnt think they ever mentioned the word great music along with it...and mobile-review clearly states tht both of them are competent in different genres..none outdoing the other in a single genre..

now as per cam in the k850 is concerned..u need to learn to use the cam in it..its more a digicam and u can change iso and other settings to vastly improve the cam quality...check out mobile-reviews take on the k850..they clearly mention tht as of now no phone comes evn close to challenge the k850s imaging capabilities..so whom do u trust?/gsmarena or sony-ericsson..wat i have seen of the phone till now..i shall clearly go with mobile review..neun interested on a photo fight can ping me..

m always ready to fight for se 

SE Rulezzzz


----------



## krazzy (Dec 22, 2007)

amd64_man2005 said:
			
		

> xcuse me guys but gsm never conducted a xm test until a few weeks back when  they came up with a review of the 5610..and i dnt think they ever mentioned the word great music along with it...and mobile-review clearly states tht both of them are competent in different genres..none outdoing the other in a single genre..
> 
> now as per cam in the k850 is concerned..u need to learn to use the cam in it..its more a digicam and u can change iso and other settings to vastly improve the cam quality...check out mobile-reviews take on the k850..they clearly mention tht as of now no phone comes evn close to challenge the k850s imaging capabilities..so whom do u trust?/gsmarena or sony-ericsson..wat i have seen of the phone till now..i shall clearly go with mobile review..neun interested on a photo fight can ping me..
> 
> ...


 GSMArena has only reviewed 5310. The 5610 review is taken from mobilemania website and hence lacks the sound tests. But in both reviews in the conclusion they said that the phones sound excellent. About Mobile-Review review, then once again you have to read the final conclusion where they say that Nokia's Xpress Music and Samsung Ultra Music phones are better than Walkman.

About the K850i review on M-R, it was done a while back when N95 was the only other 5mpix camera phone and using and old firmware. Now we have N95, N95 8gb and N82. The former two have benefitted from new firmwares while the latter is excellent as is. Whats more, Xenon flash, till now an exclusive feature of SE Cybershot phones, is also there on N82 and actually performs better on it (see GSMArena review of N82, N82's flash is clearly brighter than K850i). I agree SE's previous camera phones like K800i or K750i were excellent. But sadly SE could not carry on the tradition and came up with a device with just increased resolution but decreased quality. Its not hard to see how each and every other 5mpix camera phone beats K850i in terms on performance, and that too on default settings. K850i generally is an excellent phone. But an excellent camera phone, which is what many people expected, it isn't. And I know SE purposely did this. I'm sure they'll soon come out with a proper 5mpix camera phone, one worthy of carrying the Cybershot name. Till then SE remains pawned in the 5mpix competition.


----------



## Indyan (Dec 22, 2007)

ambar.hitman said:
			
		

> Here we go again,SE has more features??? lmao


Yes, for a given pricepoint you would get more features in a SE phone.


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Dec 22, 2007)

krazyfrog. said:
			
		

> 1. You don't need to have symbian os for your phone to crash. See post no. 24 on this page: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76063&page=2 Does his  K790i also has Symbian OS? Even my W710i restarts sometimes, for no reason whatsoever. The screen goes white, then black and then the phone restarts after about 15 seconds. And S40 is not an attempt to rectify the faults of S60. S40 was there way before S60 even came. You need to get some facts straight.
> 
> 2. I never said Walkmans sound bad. I just meant that Nokia phones are no pushovers when it comes to sound quality, and the RMAA tests on GSMArena and Mobile Review prove that.
> 
> 3. Dude you really have to get your facts straight. K850i *IS* a 5mpix camera phone, and thats why it was compared to other 5mpix camera phones in that comparison test on GSMArena (which i bet you didn't read).



yup i agree on that part of yours. I didn't quite checked those facts while posting. *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/4.gif
But one thing is for sure from this discussion that no matter whatever we say or comment there are advantages and disadvantages of each particular brand. This is what makes them compete with each other in the market*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/67.gif. 
What say buddy??*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif
Regards.


----------



## krazzy (Dec 22, 2007)

thelordrrulzzz said:
			
		

> But one thing is for sure from this discussion that no matter whatever we say or comment there are advantages and disadvantages of each particular brand. This is what makes them compete with each other in the market*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/67.gif.
> What say buddy??*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/1.gif


Absolutely. Neither Nokia makes perfect phones nor SE. Also we must not forget other manufacturers too like Samsung, LG, Motorola, etc. For e.g. Samsung U600 is an excellent phone with many great features and costs only 11.5k. Same goes for Moto ROKR E6. These good products often get ignored because of people choosing to go for popular brands instead of good products.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Dec 22, 2007)

hmmm....yea k850 with a beta firmware actually beat the hell out of n95......i get it...no point xplaining...


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Dec 22, 2007)

krazyfrog. said:
			
		

> Absolutely. Neither Nokia makes perfect phones nor SE. Also we must not forget other manufacturers too like Samsung, LG, Motorola, etc. For e.g. Samsung U600 is an excellent phone with many great features and costs only 11.5k. Same goes for Moto ROKR E6. These good products often get ignored because of people choosing to go for popular brands instead of good products.



yup well said my friend. In the competition of big league companies the minor underdogs which also have a lot of good products are often missed out by the consumer*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif.


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 22, 2007)

krazyfrog. said:
			
		

> Absolutely. Neither Nokia makes perfect phones nor SE. Also we must not forget other manufacturers too like Samsung, LG, Motorola, etc. For e.g. Samsung U600 is an excellent phone with many great features and costs only 11.5k. Same goes for Moto ROKR E6. These good products often get ignored because of people choosing to go for popular brands instead of good products.



Yup agree.
But this is Nokia vs SE thread.
So what's the point including these other brands.
No offense intended.


----------



## krazzy (Dec 22, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> Yup agree.
> But this is Nokia vs SE thread.
> So what's the point including these other brands.
> No offense intended.


 None taken.  I know this is Nokia vs SE thread. I was just explaining the general mindset of cellphone buyers in India.


----------



## speedyguy (Dec 25, 2007)

pahiks:
"Ok agreed that Nokia 6600's cam quality sucked before a k300i.
BTW there was a blur in the 6600 pic. So i suppose your hand wasnt stable wen taking the snap"

was holding both cells sticking to each other by side...u can observe that carefully...child is lukin at one cell while other also took it....so no question of shaking one...or both shud hv been shaken

"Also compare any 2mp fones from nokia and SE in the same price range now.
And also y do u always compare VGA fones wen it comes to Cam.?"

sure go ahead...compare any 2mp phones from se n nokia n tel me...plz post source too....se 3mp pawned nokias 3.2 mp wen 3mp was introduced....agree to mp issue currently...read d reviews...tats whr se r fooling arnd....they shud upgrade thier h/w instead of working on interface...

and abt mushroom cloud issue...ofcourse if thread is properly read it wud make sense wat words r used 2 pose wat meaning...still if i need 2 make it clear....i didnt mean to repeat hiroshima n nagasaki issues again...was just conveying a message that problems(like virus in this case) can attack witout ur permission while using bt, data, or gprs n its trouble then....if at all it wont burst ur cell...now this is fine i hope?

"One thing i have noticed on every forum is that every now and then, a new sony ericsson user pops up asking for avi player for his mobile. And when he realises the harsh truth,he goes blah blah over how excellent the sound quality is and how he doesnt worry about viruses and sh1t. Deep inside,he knows what he is missing. I just cant think of a phone used just to play songs and take pics. I havent listened to any song on my n70 since one month. All i do is browse 2-3 sites at once, download and watch full mobile movies,use symella(p2p client),play GBA games(yes,theres a Game Boy Advance emulator),read my training documents,use im+,stream live movies without lag etc etc. All at the same cost of a so called walkman phone"

wen discussion is abt basically using the phone for wat we actually call it a phone is msg n calls...cams, gprs, media, os all r secondary....another harsh truth is dat wen i need 2 use msg or call features i wud select a phn which is quick n easy interface n not bundled too much 2 make it complicated so whr shd i go....i wud sey then n1100 rite....if u want secondary like cam, music, internet which is now quite common in phones fr basic use...then se is anyday better for using if ur a busy person.....n dunt hv time 2 waste watching a screen saying "opening..." which is alwez in nokia...congrats u got an avi player but thats wat u needed....i can find 3gp vids downloads over streaming/download even in my x-phone(k300 for 4.7k), will send u links if u want....

nw i took n72 (2mp) for arnd 8.9k...ts still serving me same purpose but some more excitement...i hv 2 tak seperate time waiting for it 2 open even a short message....picture capturing is good (not even close to k750 esp in dull conditions) but browsing is pathetic,,,takes tons to even make the thumbail visible...forget abt preview...compared 2 se time taken is almost till u finish pressing the key...screen is good large n i like it...but again media players make me wait to open as if m streaming in a slow dialup....

Enjoy!


----------



## vilas_patil (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi, am in a mobile gaming industry. We develop games for all the mobiles in the world and test it rigorously on it.

In my opinion :

For Value entertainment :: Sony Ericsson has the edge
For Robustness [s/w application & h/w] : Nokia
For Business use : Again Nokia
For processing speed : Sony Ericsson [because, all the futures like wify, edge, symbian etc are not bundled]
For Combo [Business & entertainment] : again Nokia

You won't believe,  we still  have  Nokia  7650 &  3650  in  working  conditions  after  very  rigorous use  for  more  than  5 +  years.


----------



## azzu (Dec 27, 2007)

vilas_patil said:
			
		

> For processing speed : Sony Ericsson [because, all the futures like wify, edge, symbian etc are not bundled]


Who said there r Not bundled ?


----------



## max_demon (Dec 27, 2007)

i will explain my point in a example

suppose u have to listion to the music in nokia

1 . Press left softkey (Gallery Typcially )  (1 Sec)
2 . Go to music (if it is more than 512 mb , 1 GB or even 2 GB  ) then (4 sec)
3 . Press play , (Duh , again 1 sec or 2 maybe )

total 5-7 sec


in Sony ericsson 

1 . press walkman (middle key ) (1 sec)
2 . Press Play (0.5 sec)

else

Press left softkey , press 6 , press play (0.5 sec for me )

the most lenthy part comes here

have u tried anyday installing java games on u r nokia phone takes a hell lotta time , atleast in n72 

in my old k750 it takes 5 sec to install 1 mb java game
and can install 10 games in the time nokia is installing 1 game


and i dont like symbian nowdays coz , Symbian SLOWS the MOBILE .
i dont like windows either


----------



## vilas_patil (Dec 27, 2007)

azzu ! I have taken an average count. If you notice the no of nokia devices are enriched with mupltiple futures like GPRS, HSCSD, EDGE, 3G, WLAN, Bluetooth, Infrared port, Symbian compared to SE. But, however the recent launch and upcoming devices from SE is combining all these futures in one device for which nokia is already including these since long time.


----------



## azzu (Dec 27, 2007)

^ this is wat i wanted to Xtract from u


----------



## krates (May 29, 2008)

bumped


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 29, 2008)

^^ you like bringing this topic back, eh? lol

krates reported for adding fuel to fire ... there are already k850 vs nxx, their pc suites...


----------



## krates (May 29, 2008)

haha  let amd and some other folks see this thread they will flood this to another 20 pages


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 29, 2008)

You know something, we should have a topic-free fight club topic. It means you can fight about whatever you like. For example someone can start with nokia and sony, and after 10 pages of discussion some noob can barge in and make his first post "ya ppl symbian is like windows and sony is like linux" and the topic changes again.. .and so on. We could prolly make it the longest thread in thinkdigit forums lol


----------

